#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-08
<NiKeCRu666> hola xander21c
<NiKeCRu666> hola a todos :)
<NiKeCRu666> alguien me puede ayudar con la tabla de particiones para instalar windows y linux? pero primero quiero instalar linux con el cd de ubuntu y dejar el espacio de particion primaria para windows, porfa
<NiKeCRu666> hola?
<P3L|C4N0> NiKeCRu666, se sugiere al revés
<P3L|C4N0> NiKeCRu666, por que Windows sobreescribe el gestor de arranque
<P3L|C4N0> NiKeCRu666, supongo que sabes instalar perfectamente tu XP, pues crea las particiones necesarias para tu XP, y deja el espacio suficiente para tu particion(es) de Ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿P3L|C4N0: entiendo, uhmn pero mi problemita viene aqui, que no puedo instalar el windows porque me dice "filesystem missmatch" y es poruqe windows vista no me reconoce la particion ext3 y tampoco la va a poder formatear, es raro, pero mi cd con el que vino mi laptop me da ese error, tendria que dejar mi disco duro formateado como NTFS para que windows vista pueda entrar y decir, ah ya este disco duro esta bueno
<NiKeCRu666> tengo instalado en todo mi disco duro el kubuntu 8.04 pero no se como hacer para que se "autodestruya" y deje todo el disco duro en NTFS
<P3L|C4N0> NiKeCRu666, pues usa el CD Desktop, y deja tu disco como nuevo usando GParted y eliminando todas tus particiones (supongo que no tienes info que quieras salvar)
<NiKeCRu666> a toda mi info le hice back up en mi HD 500GB xD
<NiKeCRu666> cual es el CD Desktop?
<P3L|C4N0> el CD que te regalan
<NiKeCRu666> el live CD?
<P3L|C4N0> ese mismo
<NiKeCRu666> ahorita estoy desde el live CD
<NiKeCRu666> como hago? :S
<NiKeCRu666> ya intente pero solo el gparted me da este tipo de particiones
<NiKeCRu666> fat16
<P3L|C4N0> ok desmonta todas las particiones, suponiendo que lo hayas montado
<NiKeCRu666> fat32
<P3L|C4N0> no crees particiones
<P3L|C4N0> eliminalas (osea no dejes ninguna)
<P3L|C4N0> eso hace que sea practicamente un disco nuevo
<NiKeCRu666> ok ya tengo en el gparted que dice 149.o5 GiB sin asignar
<NiKeCRu666> acciones: borrar /dev/sda1
<NiKeCRu666> particion: sin asignar
<NiKeCRu666> sistema de archivos: sin asignar
<NiKeCRu666> tamano 149.05 GiB
<NiKeCRu666> usado:---
<NiKeCRu666> libre: ---
<NiKeCRu666> nada mas
<NiKeCRu666> ahora q hago?
<P3L|C4N0> sencillamente elimina las particiones
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿P3L|C4N0, y ahora pongo aplicar cambios?
<P3L|C4N0> aplica todas las operaciones
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> todas las operaciones se completaron satisfactoriamente
<P3L|C4N0> listo! ya tienes un disco nuevo sin sistema de archivos
<P3L|C4N0> ahora instala el OS que prefieras
<NiKeCRu666> ahora recupero el windows y luego le instalo ubuntu :)
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿P3L|C4N0: gracias!!!!
<P3L|C4N0> NiKeCRu666, de nada
<NiKeCRu666> regreso en un "PART" de horas xD
<NiKeCRu666> bye bye!
<NiKeCRu666> y si hablas con xander21c, le dices ps que al menos conteste cuando el hablo xD ya luego para que me ayude con el BOT :)
<NiKeCRu666> bye be!
<lastent> P3L|C4N0, conoces alguna aplicacion para manejar contraseñas?
<xander21c> jajaj
<xander21c> acabo de llegar de la calle q fue??
<P3L|C4N0> lastent, que tipo de gestion quieres con eso?
<lastent> xander21c, conoces de algun programa para manejar contraseñas?
<lastent> P3L|C4N0, guardarlas, poder compartirlas talvez
<lastent> P3L|C4N0, sobre todo no quiero tenerlas apuntadas en papelitos por ahi
<xander21c> usa un documento y lo cifras
<lastent> je je je, justo lo que no queria hacer, es que facil con una aplicacion es mas comodo, bueno pero por ahora seguire tu consejo xander21c
<lastent> xander21c, como se cifra?
<xander21c> Muchachos mas tarde paso el mail para ordenarnos para el Evento en San Marcos
<xander21c> lastent, si estas en ubuntu le das click derecho al mouse y cifrar
<lastent> xander21c, si me pide algo de destinatarios
<xander21c> Ojo q tiene que tener tu clave gpg
<xander21c> destinatarios xq??
<xander21c> no estas mandando un mail
<NiKeCRu666> P3L|C4N0: adivina xD
<NiKeCRu666> hola xander21c
<lastent> xander21c, tan taba no soy, je je je
<NiKeCRu666> hola lastent
<lastent> NiKeCRu666, hola
<NiKeCRu666> una favor, le dicen a ﻿P3L|C4N0 que no me funciono lo de eliminar la particion me da el mismo error, ahora voy a probar con otra cosa xD jejeje bye bye
<lastent> xander21c, mi clave gpg es la que subi al launchpad cierto?
<xander21c> si
<lastent> xander21c, ok tonces esa si la tengo, pero como es que le pongo esa clave al mi archivo? tiene que ser esa o puede ser otra?
<xander21c> si no te acuerdas si la tienes ve a accesorios > contraseñas y claves de cifrado
<xander21c> por lo general uno crea una sola x maquina a la que le puedes agregar cosas como un correo mas
<xander21c> pero recuerda q sino tienes esa llave gpg no vas a poder abrir el archivo
<lastent> me la puedo bajar del launchpad cierto?
<xander21c> creo q no
<lastent> uhm lo que pasa es que la tengo en mi laptop
<lastent> supongo que para esta maquina tengo que crear una nueva
<xander21c> o copia la carpeta .gnupg de tu carpeta personal y pegala en la otra maquina
<lastent> xander21c, creo que tengo que leer un poco mas acerca de lo de pgp, alguna recomendacion?
<xander21c> el wiki
<lastent> xander21c, el de ubuntu?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> o estas paginas http://www.gnupg.org/
<xander21c> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPG
<xander21c> mira este capaz te parece intersante para q no andes copiando ni pegando https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive
<lastent> ok, gracias xander21c , por cierto cual es proximo evento de la comunidad?
<xander21c> lastent el de San Marcos
<xander21c> ya paso el mail mas tarde para que se apunten
<lastent> ok
<lastent> xander21c, ahora que empiezan mis vacaciones voy a tener mas tiempo, al menos eso espero
<xander21c> chevere
<RoAkSoAx> guarda, ta lleno el cnal
<lastent> RoAkSoAx, pero nadie habla je je je
<RoAkSoAx> lastent: hahaha pero al menos ya mas gente entra
<RoAkSoAx> por lo que veo tambien ya tenemos un log bot
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntulog
<lastent> RoAkSoAx, si ya lo tenemos, que bien
<RoAkSoAx> lastent: toncs ahora si a cuidarnos de lo que hablamos ya que todo estará logeado por ubuntu, y tenemos que cuidarnos de respetar el CoC
<lastent> bueno eso no creo que sera problema
<RoAkSoAx> sino que a veces por chongear hablamos asi :P
<lastent> como ahora?
<RoAkSoAx> lastent: no, sino hablando con malas palabras a veces o cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RoAkSoAx> osea como p*t* m*** toy aburrido
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<NiKeCRu666> P3L|C4N0: ya esta! listo! xD
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx: hola!!
<RoAkSoAx> o/ NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx: que tal como estas_
<RoAkSoAx> ahi cansado, tu NiKeCRu666 ?
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx: pues aqui ya solucione lo de mi problema con win2 y ubuntu :)
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: que problema tenias
<NiKeCRu666> los tipos de particiones, que windows no reconoce, no instala ni puede formatear ext3
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> y a que se debió?
<NiKeCRu666> pues que tenia instalado el ubuntu en todo mi disco duro, y ahora queria recuperar el windows
<NiKeCRu666> y entonces mi disco estaba en ext3
<NiKeCRu666> le borre el tipo de particion, y aun asi no instalaba el windows
<NiKeCRu666> luego entre con el live cd y lo formatie como NTFS
<RoAkSoAx> si pe, a mi me paso 2 veces lo mismo una vez que se malogró mi memoria ram, y para arreglarlo tuve que meter un cd de UBuntu y formatear una particion a ntfs y ya
<RoAkSoAx> si pue
<NiKeCRu666> y ahi empezo a instlar recien el VIRUS VISTA xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj mala voz
<NiKeCRu666> windows deberia soportar todo tipo de particion
<NiKeCRu666> al igual que ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> es windows
<RoAkSoAx> mas bien, si ya no lo sabe
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu soporta NTFS xD
<RoAkSoAx> ya existe Ubuntu en BestBuy
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu en BestBuy_
<NiKeCRu666> ?
<NiKeCRu666> y por que o que?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: sinta, http://planet.ubuntu.com
<brillantejcoh> pasu, las all people, :) wena gente en este lado del mundo :P
<NiKeCRu666> $ 21.19?????????????????'
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: si, esa es la version "comercial" de ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> y comercial me refiero a que ya la venden y te viene con todo lo de las fotos
<NiKeCRu666> que tiene de especial?
<RoAkSoAx> y por eso "el precio" aunque en realidad podria conseguirse gratis
<NiKeCRu666> el manual=
<NiKeCRu666> ?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: y nada.. el manual, la presentacion y lo que roba bestbuy digo lo que cobra
<NiKeCRu666> ah bueno
<NiKeCRu666> asi pues si
<NiKeCRu666> asi como va pronto best buy empezara a comprar liquido sinovial para ponerlos a la venta
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> o empezara a vender sangre al por mayor
<NiKeCRu666> o quien sabe BestStones
<NiKeCRu666> has piedras -.-
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: en realidad es muy bueno que ya vendan Ubutnu en las tiendas.. eso le da una ventaja frente a los otors siustemas operativos linux ya que los hace mas comercial
<xander21c> pero todo eso debe estar en los wikis, nada como internet, pero me parece chevere asi parece un producto serio y con su manual para dummies
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: cierto, y eso e smuy bueno creo yo
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu for dummies
<RoAkSoAx> es una gran ventaja que le saca a los demás Linux's
<NiKeCRu666> por que no poner en los centros como bestbuy, tiendas staples copias gratuitas
<NiKeCRu666> ?
<NiKeCRu666> y como extra un libro-manual con un precio bajo obviamente de ubuntu starting guide
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: 20USD es un precio bajo comparado a todo el software que se vende en US... en realidad el costo está mas relacionado a la impresión del maunal y a que bestbuy saca su tajada
<RoAkSoAx> y creo que es una muy buena forma de popularizar Ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> bueno 20 dolares no es mucho en USA es verdad pero muy poca gente se cambia asi de simple en USA a un sistema que cuesta 20 dolares
<RoAkSoAx> para personas que no conocen que es UBuntu
<RoAkSoAx> y de hecho que hay muchos que no saben que existe el shipit
<NiKeCRu666> mira yo estuve en USA y la gente tiene la siguiente forma de pensar "si no cuesta caro, no es bueno"
<NiKeCRu666> y la gente siempre entra en la curiosidad de , por que es gratis?
<NiKeCRu666> una amiga inclusive me dijo que si te podian rastrear e investigar lo que hacias en tu computadora con ese sistema, y luego te espiaban, porque si no cual seria la razon de ser GRATIS?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: esa es la forma de pensar en todo el mundo y es una de las formas de marketing
<NiKeCRu666> es verdad
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: mas te espian en windows que en linux xD
<NiKeCRu666> seeeee
<RoAkSoAx> justamente porque es mas comercial
<NiKeCRu666> jjajaja yo me cague de risa luego xD
<RoAkSoAx> y es lo que la gente no sabe
<NiKeCRu666> ahi esta! esa es una buena propaganda!
<NiKeCRu666> deja de ser espiado, cambiate al nuevo Ubuntu 8.04 LTS costo: $ 0.00
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: ya terminaron calses en la sanpa?
<NiKeCRu666> aun no, esta semana es de examenes finales
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, jajaja una propaganda para peru que diga:
<NiKeCRu666> Adquiere el sistema operativo mas seguro:
<NiKeCRu666> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Para desktop, laptops, y servidores)
<NiKeCRu666> costo: $0.00
<NiKeCRu666> Windows (Espionaje al maximo)
<NiKeCRu666> costo: En siglo XX: S/. 5.00 (DVD)  - S/. 3.00 CD
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<NiKeCRu666> hahahaha
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, puedo recoger de tu casa un par de CD's?
<NiKeCRu666> de ubuntu y kubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: 8.04?
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: no tengo kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, hace rato pedi mis copias pero aun no llegan -.-
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: cuanto tiempo? a veces demoran entre 4 a 10 semanas
<NiKeCRu666> bueno de ubuntu por el momento etaria bien
<NiKeCRu666> a los 3 dias de que salio
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: has verificado que te han aceptado el envio?
<NiKeCRu666> si
<NiKeCRu666> dice enviado
<RoAkSoAx> raro toncs
<NiKeCRu666> solo pedi ubuntu y kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> 1 cd de cada uno
<RoAkSoAx> tons raro ke no lleguen
<RoAkSoAx> x86 o amd64?
<NiKeCRu666> x86
<NiKeCRu666> no tengo pc de 64 bits xD
<NiKeCRu666> un amigo tiene creo que a el le vendria bien una copia :)
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: oks, pero hoy no taré en mi casa pero iré a la sanpa
<NiKeCRu666> vas a ir hoy a la sampa?
<NiKeCRu666> a que hora?
<RoAkSoAx> si a las 7
<NiKeCRu666> mala voz xD
<NiKeCRu666> tengo examen de 6pm a 8 pm
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo clase hasta lñas 10
<RoAkSoAx> asike como la weba
<NiKeCRu666> clase?
<RoAkSoAx> si, CCNA
<NiKeCRu666> CNNA?
<RoAkSoAx> Cisco Certified Network Associate
<RoAkSoAx> y en el lab de telecomunicaciones
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> pero tu vas a ir al campus de san lazaro xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajjaja
<NiKeCRu666> bueno entonces te voy a buscar al otro local a las 10 ps
<RoAkSoAx> ake todavia haces clases en salaverry?
<NiKeCRu666> seeeeeeeeee
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<NiKeCRu666> solo industrial se quedo ahi
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<RoAkSoAx> los cancelaron
<RoAkSoAx> hahaah
<NiKeCRu666> si
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> ya habian puesto los cartelitos que tenian logos de aulas del isur
<NiKeCRu666> y dijimos, ya este semestre nos vamos!
<NiKeCRu666> pero nada -.-
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<NiKeCRu666> volvieron a cambiar a cartelitos con logo de la sampa
<NiKeCRu666> jajajja
<NiKeCRu666> pero el local ya ni si quiera nos pertenece xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajjaja
<lastent> NiKeCRu666, por cierto preguntaste a tus amigos de Tacna sobre el Wii
<NiKeCRu666> lastent, si pregunte pero ninguno sabe
<lastent> je je je bueno gracias igual
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: una xbox360?
<NiKeCRu666> pues peor, es que los tipos estos no son muy gamers
<NiKeCRu666> ya regreso!
<RoAkSoAx> a sauve
<RoAkSoAx> weno me iré a estudiar
<lastent> RoAkSoAx,
<lastent> si tas aburrido porque no te pones a aprender un lenguaje o algo asi
<RoAkSoAx> lastent: no me gusta programar
<RoAkSoAx> lastent: y toy estudiando tengo examen mas tarde
<lastent> ok si mejor anda estudia
<redrebel> que hubo
 * xander21c holas, q novelas cuentense algo
<lastent> redrebel, creo que no mucho por aca
<redrebel> casi no
<redrebel> que tal, desde cuando usan ubuntu?
<lastent> redrebel, 3 años mas o menos
<redrebel> yo tambien, mas o menos por ahi
<genelyk> xD!
<redrebel> es el distro que me dio menos problemas y el mas facil de mantener
<redrebel> estaba usando gentoo anterior
<lastent> redrebel, en verdad yo probe y me gusto, y despues probe otros pero igual me quede con este, pero supongo que es cuestion de gustos
<redrebel> claro
<genelyk> q raro
<genelyk> sige abbiendo mas gente en el canal
<xander21c> me paso igual
<xander21c> si genelyk faltabas tu
<genelyk> jojojojo
<genelyk> q asiendo
<nxvl> xander21c: te acabo de responder el mail
<nxvl> y no se si se habran dado cuenta pero ya tenemos ubuntulog
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/08/%23ubuntu-pe.html
 * nxvl esta haciendo su tarea
<genelyk> ammm
<genelyk> al reportar un bugs
<genelyk> uso xubuntu,  tengo q elegir ubuntu o zseries ubuntu ?
<nxvl> reportalo en ubuntu
<nxvl> same shit
<nxvl> cody lo va a revisar igual
<nxvl> ademas no creo que haya un series based bug tracker
<genelyk> 15 ?
<nxvl> 15 q?
<genelyk>  personas en este canal
<genelyk> xD!
<nxvl> 13 en realidad, ChanServ y ubuntulog son bots
<genelyk> asha
<lastent> 14
<xander21c> harta gente ,
<xander21c> menos los bots?
<genelyk> algo raro
<genelyk> xD!
<genelyk> onta lordneyder
<nxvl> ta bien
<nxvl> eso significa que los lavados de cerebro estan funcionando
<nxvl> :D
<lastent> nxvl, tu sabes si el tema que tiene el alpha1 se va quedar para el release?
<nxvl> lastent: nop, todavia no hay UIF osea que puede cambiar
<lastent> nxvl, UIF?
<nxvl> xq?
<nxvl> User Interface freeze
<nxvl> esta feo?
<lastent> no ta bonito
<lastent> me gusta
<genelyk> el negro ?
<genelyk> parece wista
<lastent> el marron
<lastent> no es negro es marron oscuro
<genelyk> deb ser algn fffff0
<genelyk> o era 00000f
<lastent> 00000F
<lastent> nxvl, yo siempre le hago algun cambio al tema pero ese lo dejaria como viene
<nxvl> amo esta huevada, augeas todavia no esta en el archivo y ya me empezaron a mandar parches
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> augeas ha en LP?? ya esta para traducir??
<nxvl> no creo que tenga nada traducible en realidad
<nxvl> es una libreria
<nxvl> ah no si
<nxvl> si es traducible
<nxvl> tiene un par de herramientas
<nxvl> estoy esperando que lo revisen los archive managers
<nxvl> esta en el NEW queue todavia
<xander21c> como va el UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator
<nxvl> bien
<nxvl> augeas es el primer paso
<nxvl> augeas esta por entrar en el archivo, despues de eso tengo que empezar a escribir lenses como loco
<nxvl> hasta tener todas las de la lista
<nxvl> y de ahi comienzo a escribir ucsa
<xander21c> ucsa seria el frontend cierto
<xander21c> Hasta GNU-Linux ta conectado, es un bot??
<genelyk> fennec fox
<genelyk> :O
<genelyk> no
<genelyk> el no es un bot
<genelyk> ayer estaba hablando con el xD!
<xander21c> a cierto, me habia olvidado
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> no tanto como el frontend
<nxvl> de hecho va a hacer mas cosas que solo ser frontend
<nxvl> pero augeas va a ser el backend principal de ucsa
<nxvl> me fugo, la conexion en la clase es medio baja, voy a buscar un punto mas fuerte
<nxvl> nos leemos en un toke
<genelyk> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/ubuntu-en-el-cali-underground/
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> ucsa sera con entorno grafico no modo texto no mas
<viperhoot> la chicha.. cuanta gente ! :D
<genelyk> si ps
<genelyk> creo q es por ese post de ubuntu-pe donde dice q sortearemos una latop
<viperhoot> genelyk, ¿?
<viperhoot> cual ?
<genelyk> broma -.
<viperhoot> jajaja
<genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> no , en serio, que bueno que cada vez seamos más
<viperhoot> ya tenemos bot !!
<genelyk> solo guarda  logs
<xander21c> viperhoot en mi cuenta ubuntu-pe.org no se integra el firegpg a la hora de redactar, sabes algo de eso??
<genelyk> @google driver
<viperhoot> xander21c, hmm ni idea, dejame leer
<viperhoot> xander21c,  talves sea por la ruta , firegpg creo que solo reconoce a mail.google.com
<xander21c> xq ante si aprecian los botones de firmar y eso
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> dejame leo
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> yo tambien en un rato salgo me avisas
<xander21c> de todas maneras sino para quejarme con las manchita de firegpg
<viperhoot> pregunta
<viperhoot> que motor usas para la gestion de audio ?
<viperhoot> pulseaudio o alsa ?
<viperhoot> ultimamente  al usar alsa no me saca sonido cuando veo algo en flash
<genelyk> :S
<viperhoot> nose si es el problema de alsa o del soporte de flash en firefox :S , antes no ocurria
<genelyk> el pulse ?
<genelyk> instalaste el libflashsuport¿?
<viperhoot> xander21c, http://firegpg.tuxfamily.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=316
<viperhoot> genelyk, uso alsa, y con libflashsuport
<genelyk> lo q se me ocurre es q tu compu esta mal
<viperhoot> genelyk, no naa que ver
<genelyk> lo q puedes hacer es comprar un u litro de kerosene y kearmlo xD1
<viperhoot> xander21c, es problema de la versión, actualiza firegpg
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> genelyk, ahora estoy pasando todo a pulseaudio, a ver q tal va
<viperhoot> amen !!: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/08/%23ubuntu-pe.html
<xander21c> nice
<xander21c> viperhoot, te cuento qno funca :P solo cuando doy click derecho ni modo
<viperhoot> ahi hablan q actualizando la versión
<viperhoot> hmm sigue el hilo a ver si se ponen manos a la obra
<viperhoot> yo uso evolution nomás :)
<xander21c> ya tnego la 0.5 igual q los demas y no anda
<xander21c> bueno fugo vuelvo en unas horas
<genelyk> ammm
<genelyk> viperhoot
<viperhoot> q fue ?
<genelyk> como  ingreso ami cuenta de ubuntu-pe
<genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> te mandé las instrucciones por mail
<genelyk> si
<genelyk> pero no iempre voy a estar abriendo mi email
<genelyk> o si :S
<viperhoot> con que no lo abandones normal
<viperhoot> sino puedes usar la página de inicio como la principal en tu navegador
<genelyk> nu ps
<genelyk> muchas cosas
<genelyk> parece yahoo
<viperhoot> hmm depende de ti
<viperhoot> pero ahi lo tienes :)
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk> no sale  con el  https
<genelyk> solo con el http
<viperhoot> ehh si
<genelyk> jojojojo
<genelyk> tu mensaje ta 130 msnajes atraz
<genelyk> bueno me kito
<genelyk>  tengo q ir a estudiar
<genelyk> bye bye gente
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-09
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos alguien conectado?
<viperhoot> GNU-Linux, vaaarios
<GNU-Linux> Hola
<GNU-Linux> disculpa es que no estaba frente al ordenador
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> no siempre estamos aqui en todo momento
<GNU-Linux> sed asi es no siempre se puede estar
<GNU-Linux> lastima que no pude estar atento en la tarde que fue donde estubo el canal mas copado
<viperhoot> jeje
<viperhoot> los domingos por lo general estan un poco más lleno y hay más discución
<GNU-Linux> a que bien
<GNU-Linux> entonces sera motivo para conectarse el domingo
<GNU-Linux> a que horas mas o menos se conecta la gente
<viperhoot> noches
<GNU-Linux> ah ok
<GNU-Linux> entonces sera cosa de planificar el horario para conectarse
<viperhoot> si ;)
<viperhoot> buehh me voy, ahi nos leemos luego
<GNU-Linux> ok nos vemos me quedo por aqui
<mib_q6pavw> alo
<mib_q6pavw> alguien que sepa de streaming
<ratasxy> hola
<mib_q6pavw> qu que tal
<mib_q6pavw> necesitaba hacer uans consultas
<ratasxy> una pregunta que version de ubuntu usar para una pentiun 1
<ratasxy> hasme la consulta mib_q6pavw
<mib_q6pavw> necesito
<mib_q6pavw> controlar el puerto RTPS
<mib_q6pavw> es para un servidor de streaming
<mib_q6pavw> limitar las conexiones a un maximo de 2 x  usuario (ip)
<ratasxy> a voy a investigar
<ratasxy> hola,RoAkSoAx
<mib_q6pavw> que tal
<mib_q6pavw> ratas..
<ratasxy> bien
<mib_q6pavw> sabes algo de live streaming?
<RoAkSoAx> hola ratasxy
<ratasxy> chvr aquui con unproblema en el internet windows encuentra la red inalambrica y ubuntu no
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: que wireless tienes?
<ratasxy> si puse mi server de videos con ostube
<ratasxy> http://www.ubu.cl/blog/2008/05/16/tutorial-3-limitar-descargas-con-php-y-mysql-descargas-simultaneas-y-velocidad-de-bajada/ aqui algo de info
<ratasxy> para limitar la velocidad
<mib_q6pavw> te explico
<mib_q6pavw> he montado un server
<ratasxy> esperenme un momento reiniciare la pc
<ratasxy> ya
<ratasxy> pero de que de videosa mp3
<mib_q6pavw> renicia tu pc
<mib_q6pavw> te espero
<ratasxy> ya
<mib_q6pavw> ....
<ratasxy_> hola
<ratasxy_> alguien esta usando mi nick
<mib_q6pavw> alo ratas?
<ratasxy_> si
<mib_q6pavw> ok tu nick tiene lag
<mib_q6pavw> es eso
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy_: nadie lo ta usando, sino ta lag
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: explicame eso de lenses :P
<ratasxy_> si el estupido windows lo friega
<mib_q6pavw> oh ok.
<ratasxy_> ya dime tu problema
<ratasxy_> mib_q6pavw
<mib_q6pavw> estoy usando el helix server de real
<mib_q6pavw> para streaming
<mib_q6pavw> para un proyecto
<mib_q6pavw> me funciona bien
<mib_q6pavw> lo que necesito es limitar las conexiones
<mib_q6pavw> por usuario
<ratasxy_> ya
<mib_q6pavw> lo que gbusco es alguien que tenga
<mib_q6pavw> experiencia con el helix server
<mib_q6pavw> o con el helix proxy
<ratasxy_> yo no e usado el helix
<ratasxy_> pero aver dejame investigar
<mib_q6pavw> que es un complemento que te mejora el streaming
<mib_q6pavw> ok gracias
<mib_q6pavw> el helix te permite hacer streaming con wmv, rm,rmvb,qt,mpg etc
<ratasxy_> pero en configuracion no hay nada
<mib_q6pavw> posee un cpanel
<mib_q6pavw> pero en ella no hay lo que busco
<mib_q6pavw> donde hay es
<mib_q6pavw> en su complemento
<mib_q6pavw> el helyx proxy
<mib_q6pavw> que se amalgama al helix server
<ratasxy_> a
<mib_q6pavw> y pueds controlar conexiones, acelerar la transmision del live streaming
<mib_q6pavw> etc
<ratasxy_> a ya dejame ver
<mib_q6pavw> el helix proxy te permite mayor control del puerto RTPS
<mib_q6pavw> para resumir.
<ratasxy_> ya
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pete
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: btw, responde al mail (ya sabes a cual me refiero)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si justo toy terminando de leer!
<ratasxy_> mib_q6pavw no encuentro nada acercade limitar conexiones
<mib_q6pavw> bueno gracias
<mib_q6pavw> sera la la proxima nos vemos
<mib_q6pavw> gracias
<ratasxy> bye
<LordRedyen> wooolas
<LordRedyen> por fin me dejo ver por ubuntu peru xD
<xander21c> Holas ﻿LordRedyen: q novelas q fue??
<LordRedyen> xander21c: uhm no se como que nunca me dio por darle al doble click en el #ubuntu-pe en el pidgin, por algo será, ahora con ganas
<xander21c> hmmm
<LordRedyen> proyecto de empresa linuxera en puno, un pingüino en las alturas xD
<LordRedyen> xander21c: en realidad nuca le di a ningun #* en el pidgin, en un canal me perdi tanto que quede traumado
<xander21c> jaja
<LordRedyen> nxvl: eres tu o tu bot automatico para grabar las conversaciones???
<xander21c> creo q es el pero esta en la universidad si mas no recuerdo
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> depende
<nxvl> xander21c: tu tambien responde al mail (tu ya sabes a cual me refiero)
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> estaba en eso
<genelyk> q jueee
<genelyk> una pequeña opinion sobre la pagina :D
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos buenas noches
<genelyk> donde dice consigue Ubuntu, deberian poner el enlace de la lista de los distribuidores xD!
<GNU-Linux> Hola genelyk como te fue con tus pruebas de webserver?
<LordRedyen> nas genelyk, GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> Hola LordRedyen buenas noches.
<genelyk> loz  LordRedyen
<genelyk> olaz GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> hola man dime como te fue con tus pruebas
<genelyk> aun no lo monto, es q me mandaron a formatear una maquina y estaba  interando el sp3 al windows sp2
<genelyk> pero lo unico q consegu fue malograr mi cd
<GNU-Linux> ashu
<GNU-Linux> pero cuando le das a las pruebas
<GNU-Linux> o no hay tiempo aun
<genelyk> maniana tengo q formatear 9 makinas
<genelyk> xD!
<GNU-Linux> jo..
<genelyk> y el jueves tengo  q preparar une expo pa mi insit, el viernes tengo  practica de estadistica
<genelyk> u.u
<GNU-Linux> huy cur..ju
<genelyk> el sabado
<GNU-Linux> se ve que estaras a full
<genelyk> el sabado  toy libre xD!
<GNU-Linux> pero igual trabajas mañana
<GNU-Linux>  asi con todo u paro
<GNU-Linux> vas a trabajar el dia de mañana
<genelyk> uhmmm
<genelyk> yo no le  llamo trabajo, suena muy formal
<genelyk> ademas formatear una maquina es un relajo , xD!
<genelyk> see
<GNU-Linux> je si
<genelyk> pero , si todo sale bien
<GNU-Linux> siempre y cuando sea en linux
<genelyk> ammm......
<GNU-Linux> pero si lo haces con ventanas
<GNU-Linux> es todo en drama
<genelyk> si instalo linux , me kedo sin trabajo
<GNU-Linux> a bueno mirando de ese lado
<GNU-Linux> tienes toda la razon
<GNU-Linux> jejej
<genelyk> :D
<GNU-Linux> pr cierto alguien sabe si hay alguna incompatilibilidad del vacation en la 8.04
<GNU-Linux> es que pienso actualizar uno de mis servidores de correo a la 8.04
<genelyk> nu uso  aun xD1
<GNU-Linux> si pero no hay habra alguien mas que ya lo haya hecho
<lastent> #join #rubyonrails
<genelyk> se cerro firefox
<genelyk> u.u
<GNU-Linux> :S
<GNU-Linux> je ni modo
<GNU-Linux> bueno ni modo tendre que probar primero bien la 8.04 antes de pasarla a produccion
<lastent> GNU-Linux, que es el vacation?
<GNU-Linux> el vacation es un mdulo para un mta
<GNU-Linux> como por ejm el postfix
<GNU-Linux> un addons
<GNU-Linux>  sirve para que se envien autorespuestas cuando alguien se va de vacaciones
<GNU-Linux> es un autoresponder
<GNU-Linux> para ser mas exacto es un autoresponder que se integra al postfix
<lastent> uhm interesante
<GNU-Linux> lo que pasa es que por ejm en la version 7.10 de ubuntu la instalacion no era tal limpia que digamos
<GNU-Linux> pero por ahi he escuchado que en la 8.04 se instala mas rapido
<LordRedyen> bueno safo
<LordRedyen> por ahora no tengo nada interesante que decir
<LordRedyen> un gustazo
<GNU-Linux> jej ok nos vemos
<genelyk> plo
<genelyk> nos vemos
<GNU-Linux> igualmente
<genelyk> GNU-Linux de donde eres ?
<lastent> por si acaso hay alguien de
<lastent> t
<lastent> de
<lastent> de Tacna (disculpen mi teclado se trabo)
<GNU-Linux> jej por cierto yo soy de Lima
<alemcito> holas
<GNU-Linux> Hola alemcito
<genelyk1> no lei de donde dijiste
<GNU-Linux> de lima - Jesus maria
<genelyk1> :O
<genelyk1> por q no hacemos un taller donde compartamos nuestros conocimientos xD! , un taller tecnico
<genelyk1> xD!
<genelyk1> o cobras por enseñar ?
<GNU-Linux> jaja naa
<GNU-Linux> como se puede cobrar por algo que a uno le sale gratis
<GNU-Linux> el conocimiento es del mundo
<GNU-Linux> y si es buena idea
<GNU-Linux> lo del taller
<genelyk1> :O
<genelyk1> grrrr.... me gustaria kedar mas tiempo , pero el inter ya cierra
<genelyk1> nos vemos mañana
<genelyk1> xD!
<genelyk1> asta luego
<genelyk1> xD!
<GNU-Linux> ok
<RoAkSoAx> uooo XYOX que haces aka?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: que tal mi floro :P ?
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<XYOX> haha habla RoAkSoAx
<XYOX> me suelo pasear de vez en cuando por los canales
<XYOX> D:
<RoAkSoAx> XYOX: que bueno que has dejado esa wada de Gentoo y te has dedicado a Ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> esas malas influencias del ensarman :P
<XYOX> :S
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<XYOX> lo mismo me dice ensarman de ubuntu
<XYOX> xD
<RoAkSoAx> XYOX: hahahahahahahh hoy me lo encontré, y ta con ganas de organizar un eventillo
<XYOX> asi es
<XYOX> que dice que tu seras su jale
<RoAkSoAx> habra que organizar pe
<XYOX> :p
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahhahahah que el se encargue de la roganizacion yo le doy mi apoyo en todo
<RoAkSoAx> no pero ahora quiero hacer algo grande
<RoAkSoAx> le escribiré al brother que me dijo pa hacer evento
<XYOX> ya ps xevere
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: cual???
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: la rpta del correo, ya sabes cual :P xD
<XYOX> mmmmmmfffffffff
<XYOX> D:
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: ya lo lei, te falto solicitar sponsoring a nxvl :P
<xander21c> pero ta bien, tal mi floro??
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: si tambien ta bien ;)
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> si pues
<xander21c> cuanta gente , Reportense de que lugar del Perú y el mundo son??
<RoAkSoAx> at que si hoy andamos full por aqui
<GNU-Linux> Lima - Jesus Maria (Peru)
<GNU-Linux> Hola disculpen lei por ahi sobre un evento?
<alemcito> holas
<GNU-Linux> hola alemcito
<alemcito> holas gnu-linux
<xander21c> si GNU-Linux hay unas charlas UNMSM pero mañana paso el mail
<GNU-Linux> ok perfecto
<GNU-Linux> pero puedes adelantar mas  o menos que puntos se trataran
<GNU-Linux> ante todo hola buenas noches xander21c
<xander21c> bueno son charlas basicas intermedias, nxvl: hablara del proceso de un release
<xander21c> yo hablare de sobre la comunidad y los eventos posiblemente algo tecnico despues algo de Linea de Comandos
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> linea de comandos eso me gusta
<GNU-Linux> dime pero esto sera para novatos verdad?
<GNU-Linux> o para niveles intermedios
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: debe ser para principiantes
<RoAkSoAx> pero la mejor forma de aprender es meterle la mano
<GNU-Linux> sed en eso esty de acuerdo
<nxvl> que cosa?
<GNU-Linux> y en linea de comandos que abarcaran, solo comands basicos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: de las charlas de la UNMSM
<nxvl> ah
<GNU-Linux> o le meteran un poco de nivel medio
<nxvl> oe
<nxvl> y ese huevon bien pendejo para instalar edy
<nxvl> edgy
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pero que raro que ya no ten los repos, hace tiempo, cuando ya habia salido edgy y taba por salir fiesty, instale el 5.04 y todavia estaban los repos disponibles
<xander211> volvi
<RoAkSoAx> del 5.04
<GNU-Linux> :|
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: aer
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pero ya despues de 1 mes ya dejaron de funcionar los repos de 5.04... que será xD
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> raro
<nxvl> que ahora son mas eficientes
<RoAkSoAx> eso me paso cuando tenia que enseñar un curso en el inst. de informatica de mi U, las maquinas son tas viejas que a las justas atracaban 5.04 y ya estaba por salir fiesty
<GNU-Linux> por cierto una consulta
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: hasla ;)
<GNU-Linux> hay proyectos en mente
<GNU-Linux> ?
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: si...
<nxvl> en mente
<nxvl> varios
<GNU-Linux> interesante
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha si pe
<nxvl> el problemas es sacarlos de "en mente"
<nxvl> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahahah
<GNU-Linux> y cuales estan a punto de salir
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> eso
<nxvl> verdad
<nxvl> xander211: me invitaron a dar una charla en el SFD de nicaragua
<nxvl> xander211: via teleconferencia
<xander211> chevere
<nxvl> xander211: quiere que hable algo de la experiencia con ubuntu-pe
<nxvl> o algo asi
<nxvl> de ahi te paso el dato a ver si la haces tu o tu haces otra
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: en realidad no muchas :P todas están en ideas propuestas y aceptadas para implementación...
<GNU-Linux> hum
<nxvl> verdad
<nxvl> hablando de proyectos
<xander211> nxvl: estoy armando algo asi para el sabado
<nxvl> que fue del cuzco?
<xander211> ni ideas
<GNU-Linux> y como que mas o menos son los proyectos
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: pues tenemos uno que es enseñar a las personas principiantes sobre ubuntu, linea comandos y etc etc tipo por videoconferencia, hay los de developmente que peudes joderlo a nxvl si deseas aprender Ubuntu Packaging :P
<nxvl> la gente lanza proyectos, se los aceptamos y nunca mas aparecen
<nxvl> parece que quieren que les hagamos sus ideas
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<nxvl> o pedimos mas detalle y nos tachan de pesimistas
<GNU-Linux> sed si se de eso
<GNU-Linux> pero yo no quiero lanzar ninguno yo quiero entrar en alguno
 * nxvl ya se acostumbro a ser el malalo
<GNU-Linux>  que hay momentos en lo que estoy aburrido por no hacer nada
 * nxvl huele nueva victima
<xander211> GNU-Linux te apuntas pra el sabado
<GNU-Linux> haber decirme que hay
<GNU-Linux>  y vemos
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: btw, te contaron del chibolo de aqp?
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no nada, que fue?
<xander211> nxvl: te paso una diapos ta aque las chequee a ver si falta algo
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/?p=199
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ratasky (o algo asi) es de aqp, tiene 15 anhos, usa linux desde los 6 y ahora se quiere meter a motu
<nxvl> y dice que en so colegio (dante debe saber cual era) ensenhan solo SL
<nxvl> xander211: ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ah si pe si estuve hablando con el el otro dia y le recomendé eso de MOTU :P... y eso no sabia que habia un cole donde solo enseñen en SL... wa a averiguar
<nxvl> me dijo que quedaba
<nxvl> del centro pa arriba
<nxvl> hasta nos dijo el nombre
<nxvl> pero tengo mala memoria para cosas asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: cuaaaaaaaaaaal será... pero primicia para mi que un cole en AQP enseñen SL... pero que bueno... porque pensaba proponer un proyecto a mi ex cole para que enseñen SL
<GNU-Linux> puede ser
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: habla con la rata
<GNU-Linux> :| je uno mas que se sorprende que en un cole enseñen SL
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si, eso haré... hace un toke estuvo conectado xD
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: en mi cole, que es uno de los mejores de AQP, lo unico en SL que habia era el servidor... y una vez el profe me vio usando una shell en UNIX y me dio una cuenta en su serv web
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RoAkSoAx> pero taba configurado tan hasta el win
<nxvl> trankilo pues, yo estuve en el mejor cole de aqp
<RoAkSoAx> que se lo bajaron, porque no habia autenticacion cuando usaban SSH
<RoAkSoAx> y pa colmo, estaba en redhat/fedora
<GNU-Linux> :s
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: es que en los mejores coles aquí... ni pagina web tienen... y si tienen... es en un hosting
<RoAkSoAx> mi cole fue uno de los primeros en tener su propio server
<RoAkSoAx> todavia me acuerdo que les cobraron como 300 dolares, para instalarles el servidor
<GNU-Linux> :|
<RoAkSoAx> y el profe me pedia a mi ke le haga la pagina web pal cole
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<nxvl> barato
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: le instalaron y configuraron en el HD que compro el colegio y el profe instaló el HD nada mas y tenia su serv
<GNU-Linux> y le hiciste la web?
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: nop :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<xander21c> mi vecino ta q juega con su router no puede pensar q alguien x alli esta jaalandole linea
<GNU-Linux> :S ja
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: por aqui todas los wireless son abiertas
<xander21c> cual web? GNU-Linux
<RoAkSoAx> y ni sikieran le cambian el password
<RoAkSoAx> por defecto
<RoAkSoAx> 1234
<GNU-Linux> la del cole
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> encontre 2 abiertas
<xander21c> la mia esta abierta xq no funciona el router :P
<GNU-Linux> lo peor de no cambiar los pass de los router es que te pueden sacar el user y pass de la cuenta speedy
<xander21c> no da salida a la web
<xander21c> nxvl: ya lo envie
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: a ver que errores le encuentras a su serv: www.prescott.edu.pe
<GNU-Linux> y ponerla en su propio router
<xander21c> fugo para despertar temprano, en caso no alla carro
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: me da flojera
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> esta maquina no la tengo configurada ni instalada para pentesting
<nxvl> aun
<GNU-Linux> ahh verdad se me estabaolvidando
<GNU-Linux> que mañana es paro
 * xander21c a dormir y mañana a ver en que caos amanece Lima
<GNU-Linux> ni modo a dormir hasta tarde
<GNU-Linux> :D
<alemcito> CONCUERDO CON XANDER
<alemcito> NOS VEMOS ME BOTA MI PADRE XD
<alemcito> CUIDENSE
<GNU-Linux> www.prescott.edu.pe lo tienes en un fedora
<alemcito> MAÑANA LEY SECA PORFAVOR
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: si ta en fedora
<xander21c> aunq mi hermano me jala en la moto pero hay q evitar
 * xander21c bye
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ftp anonimo abierto
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: no te dije que ta hasta el win :P
<GNU-Linux> seria bueno que les des una mano cn el server
<nxvl> me da flojera revisarlo mas
<RoAkSoAx> GNU-Linux: tienen su brother que lo administra y todo... pero pa que vean, antes ni autenticacion ssh tenia, pq ponias el usuario y no pedia password
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaah
<RoAkSoAx> luego en el correo
<RoAkSoAx> igual, ponias el usuario y ponias cualqueir passwor dy como la weba entrabas
<RoAkSoAx> paja era ver los correos porno de los profes o del director
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<RoAkSoAx> weno
<RoAkSoAx> me kito a jatear
<RoAkSoAx> ke ando muerto
<RoAkSoAx> ciao a todos
<GNU-Linux> va se fue
<GNU-Linux> y al parecer me deja hacer relay su server
<GNU-Linux> le fata seguridad a su mailserver
<GNU-Linux> si se puede enviar mensajes aun
<GNU-Linux> ID del mensaje enviado -> E252E38687A
<GNU-Linux> bueno ya me aburri :D
<nxvl> heh si
<nxvl> seguro que si me doy un tiempo lo rooteo
<nxvl> el de su universidad tambien es una cagada
<nxvl> me fui
<GNU-Linux> joder
<nxvl> nos leemos
<GNU-Linux> ok hasta mañana
<GNU-Linux>  me voy a seguir preparando mi mailserver
<GNU-Linux> por cierto aun te puedes logear mediante shh
<GNU-Linux> ssh
<GNU-Linux> nos vemos gente
<XYOX> bye a todos
<alemcito> holas
<xander21c> Otra vez mucha gente en el Canal, propongan un tema :P
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> proongo el tema hosting gratis y dominios y todo para armar una web
 * RoAkSoAx saludos
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: en que cole estuviste?
<ratasxy> estoy en el colegio pablo freire
<ratasxy> RoakSoAX
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: a suve no lo conosco, pero dice que ahi enseñan eb SL?
<ratasxy> SIP el sistema operativo que usamos es xubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: xvre... y porq??? cosa de licensias?
<ratasxy> nooo
<xander21c> ratasxy chevere
<RoAkSoAx> osea me refiero a que no quieren pagar licensias de software en tu cole?
<ratasxy> sini que siempre nos an enseñaso a usar software libre
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: quien es tu profe?
<ratasxy> si tenemos licencias para usar windows xp
<ratasxy> profesor alfredo mogrovejo
<xander21c> desde que edad los alumnos usan SL
<ratasxy> sino que siempre nos han inculcado el software libtre solo usamos windows como maqina virtual
<ratasxy> desde los 6 anos usan SL
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: eso es bueno ;)
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAx, si
<ratasxy> imaginate que los niñuitos alos 8 años ya saben usar c++
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: wow eso es estupendo!!
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: tiene pagina web tu cole?
<ratasxy> RoAkSoaX, LA PAGINA WEB SE HA CAIDO
<ratasxy> LA HACKEARON
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: a suave, cual es el dominio?
<ratasxy> mejor dicho crackearon
<ratasxy> pablofreire.edu.pe
<ratasxy> èro el server ni el dominio estan activos
<RoAkSoAx> si pues
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAx: lo que da risa teniendo pentium 4 dual core nos opbligan a usar las pentium 2
<ratasxy> y aveces usamos 80865
<RoAkSoAx> ahaha
<ratasxy> dicen que para aprender a ensamblar correctamente
<ratasxy> pero para programar si usmos pentiun 4
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: y en que programan, solo C++?
<ratasxy> basic, python, perl, php
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<ratasxy> y la porqueria de foxpro
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> y todo eso les enseña su profesor ese que dices?
<ratasxy> tenemos 2 profesore
<RoAkSoAx> quienes son?
<ratasxy> el profe alfredo mogrovejo y uno de cesca que ni le presto atencion
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAx y teniamos antes a una profesora y la sacaron
<ratasxy> dicen que por que lo alumnos la jodian mucho
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<ratasxy> y tu RoAkSoAx en que colegio estudiabas
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: prescott
<ratasxy> RoakSoAx: a claro que lo conosco mi sobrinos estudian ahi
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: ahi lo unico que tienen es su server en Fedora
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<ratasxy> jaja
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAX: ES QUE EN MI COLE se preocupan mas por computacion y electronica e ingles
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: en mi cole mas por el ingles y educacion tipo colegio normal :P
<RoAkSoAx> pero kreo que si les enseñan a hacer websites y webadas
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAK: EN QUE PARTE DE AQP VIVES
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: umacollo
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
<nxvl> xander21c: te llego mi mail?
 * nxvl ama a ubuntulog 
<nxvl> ahora puedo leer que paso en el canal mientras no estaba
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> nxvl: si
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> nxvl: q nuevas q tal la chamba?
<nxvl> aburrida
<nxvl> me tengo que ir
<nxvl> entro en la noche
<GNU-Linux> bueno gente ya regreso me voy a almorzar
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente ya de regreso, que tal el almuerzo?
 * xander21c regreso al rato
<GNU-Linux> ?
<GNU-Linux> xander21c  en que puedo ser util el sabado
<GNU-Linux> bueno nos vemos , regreso en unas horas.
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-10
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> peleandoo con wendoss
<Genelyk> ya tengo la maquina
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk>  pregunta,  por q no puedo iniciar un cd live , en un monitor lcd
<xander21c> Genelyk??
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> q jue
<dir> hola
<dir> alguien esta  en linea
<Genelyk> seee
<dir> hola men
<Genelyk> hi men
<dir> como puedo hacer para que mi tarjeta de red inlambrica que biene en la laptop funcione con ubuntu
<Genelyk> amm
<dir> es un compaq presario c756la
<Genelyk> si es broacom
<Genelyk> echale tierria nomas
<dir> es un atheros
<Genelyk> ubuntu la reconocio ?
<xander21c> dir yo tengo las mis laptop
<Genelyk> ai el sabe
<Genelyk> io solo tengo cables
<dir> xader  como sulucionaste el problema de driver para que corra en ubuntu
<dir> 8.4
<xander21c> bien facil :) estas en la laptop??
<dir> no en un pc
<dir> pero la laptop esta amilado pero sin internet
<dir> mm
<xander21c> dame un correo y te paso los pasos y los archivos q necesitas
<dir> ok mj_mj16@hotmail.com
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> mira no te lo prometo inmediatamente puedes esperar maximo hasta mañana en la mañana??
<xander21c> tienes espacio en ese mail??
<dir> si
<dir> ok con tal que pueda solucionar
<dir> entoces es posible
<xander21c> si
<dir> ok  alguien me puede informar sobre el  evento del sábado
<xander21c> yo
<Genelyk> sabado
<Genelyk> :S
<xander21c> dir: estare pasando un mail mas tarde pero les voy informando
<xander21c> UNMSM : esta organizando diversas charlas tanto para su alumnado como para el publico interesado, debio a que ellos tienen pendiente realizar una migración masiva de sus sistemass
<dir> mm pe parece interezante asistir
<Genelyk> yo no podre
<Genelyk> :(
<Genelyk> una makina no tiene audio
<Genelyk> :S
<xander21c> dir, estare pasando un mail y una direccion para que se apunten ya sea como asistentes o voluntarios
<xander21c> dir: ya te paso lo del wireless
<Genelyk> antes de formatear tenia sonido , ahora no tiene cada vez q lo instale se reinicia xD!
<xander21c> memoria no sera Genelyk??
<dir> ok gracias xander
<xander21c> la mia es 754LA pero asumo que debe ser el mismo wireless
<dir> que atheros es =?
<Genelyk> nu creo es una IBM netvista xD!
<xander21c> dir: olvidalo toda la serie f700 de la presario usan Atheros AR5007EG
<xander21c> te aviso que el LED indicador siempre se quedara en rojo, auno se puede arreglar eso
<dir> ok no tengo problema en el foquito ajjajaja
<Genelyk> :O ka ibnstalacion de ubuntu server es igual al  alternativoo
<xander21c> Genelyk : si  :) Debian Installer :P
<Genelyk> uhmmm
<xander21c> Genelyk, no te vacila??
<Genelyk> 2 veces nomas instalke debian
<genelyk> ai un virus en windows q cambia la fechaa
<genelyk> y el antivirus deja de funcionar y el msn no abre xD!!
<xander21c> has como icaza q no le vacilo KDE y se metio a hacer Gnome :P
<xander21c> genelyk q cosa mas rara
<genelyk1> viruss
<xander21c> dir: como te fue?? probaste lo del wireless
<Genelyk> xander21c el sabado a que hora comienza ?
<xander21c> 10 asumo, alli dice 9:30
<Genelyk> okzz
<Genelyk> >O
<Genelyk> wajajajaja
<Genelyk> Oh cada vez q abro alguna aplicacion de musica
<Genelyk>  se cierra
<karpof> saludos a todos!
<karpof> estoy tratando de optimizar ubuntu 8.04 en una P4 con 256 RAM y 1.4 GHz
<karpof> es para uso de escritorio, nada pesado
<karpof> alguna sugerencia?
<karpof> ﻿por ahi he leido acerca de bajar el uso de la memoria swap a 10, por defecto esta en 60
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> probaste usando xubuntu
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> eso si tu memoria es de 1gb
<Genelyk> a los qtienes arias q  todo se ponga lentoo
<karpof> alguna vez lo use pero solo en cd vivo
<karpof> no me gusta xfce :(
<karpof> prefiero gnome :)
<karpof> Genelyk: usted que entorno de escritorio usa
<Genelyk> yo uxo varios
<karpof> en una sola distro???
<Genelyk> nop en varias
<Genelyk> seria bueno q pongas  xiubuntu o fluxbuntu
<Genelyk> son rapidas personalizables
<Genelyk> y se pueden instalar casi sin problemas aplicaciones de kde y gnome
<karpof> voy a tener en cuenta esas distros
<karpof> supongo que no es necesario borrar mi ubuntu???
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> pos no
<karpof> tan solo tengo que instalar los entornos de escritorio??
<karpof> o mejor me instalo la distro que mencionas??
<Genelyk> nononono
<karpof> ?
<Genelyk> aun no instales nada
<karpof> ya iba a descargar las iso :)
<Genelyk> primero  lee q es fluxbuntu y xubuntu
<karpof> voy a googlear un rato, luego te comento
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> o si kieres q tu maquina vuele mas rapido q la luz
<Genelyk> usa antixmepis
<karpof> esa distro nunca la he oido
<Genelyk> masomenos para q
<Genelyk> uso va satener esa compu _
<karpof> programacion, navegacion web, ver pelis
<karpof> jeje
<Genelyk> xubuntu  ta    bien
<Genelyk> las otras son pocos pa eso
<karpof> como asi??
<Genelyk> nana  lee y te ayudo
<Genelyk> >D
<karpof>  Fluxbuntu es una versión no oficial de Ubuntu exenta de actualizaciones oficiales (aunque utiliza los repositorios de Ubuntu) y de soporte oficial como las 3 distros oficiales (Ubuntu, Kubuntu y Xubuntu)
<karpof> es cierto esto??
<karpof> lo he sacado de http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/62697
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> mejor xubuntu ah
<karpof> sino me equivoco FLuxubuntu usa el gestor de ventanas fluxbox?
<Genelyk> >O
<Genelyk> seeee
<karpof> recuerdo haber probado ese gestor en Damn Small Linux
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk> blackbox
<karpof> es  super liviano
<Genelyk> no DSL
<Genelyk> usa el blackbox
<Genelyk> es mas ligero
<karpof> jeje
<karpof> ok
<Genelyk> pero usa el kernell 2.4
<karpof> ummm
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> para facilitarte las cosas
<Genelyk> usa cualkier  *buntu
<karpof> en tu opinion es necesario que cambie mi ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Genelyk> o si kieres apender en serio usa slackware dvd 12.1
<karpof> solo deseo optimizarlo un poquito
<karpof> es que ubuntu me gusta xq te hace la vida mas facil :)
<karpof> ﻿slackware dvd 12.1<me da mala espina ese nombre, porque sera?>
<karpof> Genelyk: muchas gracias por la ayuda
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
<GNU-Linux> Hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> q tal
<Genelyk> >D
<Genelyk>  ya instale
<Genelyk> estq se act5uliza mi ub8ntu server mail, server web, server postqsl
<Genelyk> xD1
<GNU-Linux> en serio
<Genelyk>  todo emn uno
<GNU-Linux> y que tal
<Genelyk> u server samba
<Genelyk> resien se esta actulizando
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> con un samba
<GNU-Linux>  lo estas poniendo como PDC
<Genelyk> .ammm
<Genelyk> PDC
<Genelyk> >d
<Genelyk> caompartir archivos
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> __
<GNU-Linux> Controlador Primario de Dominio
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> aun sigo actulizando
<GNU-Linux> ahh
<GNU-Linux> ok pero ya lo haz instalado
<Genelyk> sep
<GNU-Linux> en si que haz instalado
<GNU-Linux> samba
<Genelyk> cuanod me aparecio las opciones de instalkacion de server
<GNU-Linux> apache2
<GNU-Linux> aja
<CarlosBacalla> _mod
<GNU-Linux>  en esa version
<Genelyk> no l e puse dns ni                                  serverprint
<GNU-Linux> hubiera sido mejor
<GNU-Linux> que le instales version minimalista
<GNU-Linux> osea slo openssh
<GNU-Linux> y luego instalabas el resto
<GNU-Linux>  asi aprendias
<GNU-Linux> mas
<GNU-Linux>  y veias
<GNU-Linux> las dependencias
<Genelyk> xuxa
<Genelyk>  okz
<GNU-Linux> es una mejor experiencia
<Genelyk>  ahora lo formateo  instalo eso
<GNU-Linux> bien
<Genelyk> entonces  en las opciones de  instalar
<Genelyk> qinstalo
<Genelyk> solo el openssh
<GNU-Linux> solo ssh
<Genelyk> okzz
<GNU-Linux> y es mas ni siquiera lo instales
<GNU-Linux>  debido a que en la actualizacion
<GNU-Linux>  se reinstalara
<GNU-Linux> ya que la version de ssh que esta en la instalacion es una anterior
<GNU-Linux> al bug
<GNU-Linux> y otro que no pesa
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> ya lo  lo taba asiendoo
<Genelyk> a esperarr
<Genelyk> solo openshh
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> se supone q deberia ser mas rapido
<Genelyk> [pero se demoraen 28%
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux> ya lo instalaste
<GNU-Linux> ?
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> te digo q en 28% demora un poco
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> una pregunta cual es la ultima version del mandriva saben?
<Genelyk> 2008.1 one spring
<alemcito> GRACIAS XD
<alemcito> EL DE FEDORA ES EL 9.0 VERDAD?
<Genelyk> sep
<Genelyk> GNU-Linux  , solo instalo el openssh
<Genelyk> verdad
 * Genelyk manda zumbido zummm zummm 
<GNU-Linux> si asi es
<GNU-Linux> no instalas nada mas
<Genelyk> okz
<GNU-Linux> ok
<GNU-Linux> joder que aburrido que estoy
<Genelyk> vee
<Genelyk> quieres
<Genelyk> divertirte
<Genelyk> kieres tener emocion, miedo,  suspenso
<Genelyk> pos instal;a  windows
<Genelyk> vas a emocionarte cuando funcione, miedo a q se le entre virus,  y suspenso , por savber cuanod se colgara de nuevo
<GNU-Linux> jajaja
<GNU-Linux> si fuera masoquista lo instalaria
<GNU-Linux> dos si tubiera una maquina libre lo pensaria muchas veces antes
<GNU-Linux> tres si tubiera un cd de instalacion de eso no lo usaria
<GNU-Linux> jejej
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> instalandooo
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<Genelyk> no funciona la tecla de borrar\
<GNU-Linux> :S
<alemcito> ALGUIEN SABVE CUAL ES LA ULTIMA VERSION DEL REDHAT?
<Genelyk> ya ta
<Genelyk> no ay nada q una reiniciadano soluciuone\
<GNU-Linux> aja
<alemcito> CUAL ES LA ULTIMA VERSION DEL REDHAT SABEN :s
<rootvzla> buenas :P
<alemcito> HOLAS
<alemcito> ALGUIEN SABE CUAL ES LA ULTIMA VERSION DEL REDHAT
<GNU-Linux> hola
<GNU-Linux> aha no  hace tiempoq eu no uso redhat
<rootvzla> alencito no has visto a nvxl
<rootvzla> :p
<alemcito> NO NADA
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> e mux0
<Genelyk> l version
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> y ahor aq ago
<Genelyk> openssh
<Genelyk> eso no es para escritorio remoto
<Genelyk> >S
<Genelyk> alemcito        , ne  google  pon         distrowatch
<Genelyk> ai sale  las ultimas versiones delinux
<ratasxy> hola a todos
<alemcito> holas
<Genelyk> olz
<alemcito> gracias
<GNU-Linux> ya instalo todo
<Genelyk> como todo
<Genelyk> >
<Genelyk> waaa
<Genelyk> dijiste solo el openssh
<Genelyk> T_T
<GNU-Linux> claro me refiero
<rootvzla> epale Genelyk
<GNU-Linux> a que si ya termino la instalacion del sistema base
<GNU-Linux> osea ya tienesla ventana del promt
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> tengo q actualizar conel dist-upgrade
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get update
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get upgrade
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Genelyk> 25        mb
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> chess
<GNU-Linux> sed es rapido
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<GNU-Linux> de cuanto es tu conexion
<Genelyk> los m,ortales como  io solo tenemos 1mb
<GNU-Linux> ta bien ps
<Genelyk> ademas ya cierra     el internet
<GNU-Linux> vas a continuarla mañana
<GNU-Linux> jejeje
<Genelyk> maiana sera
<Genelyk> s ps
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> pero  una pregunta
<Genelyk>  si  instale el openssh
<Genelyk> para me serviria , necesito
<Genelyk> conectarme desde otra cpu _+\
<Genelyk> o desde la misma consola
<GNU-Linux> ahah
<GNU-Linux> instala openssh-server
<Genelyk> como seria
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> eso ta q seactuliza
<Genelyk> tambien tengo el  jeos
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get install openssh-server ssh
<Genelyk> xD!pero nunk pude conectarme a la net
<GNU-Linux> el ssh usa
<Genelyk> nuu ta actulizando
<GNU-Linux>  el puerto 22
<GNU-Linux> por lo qeu tienes que natear en tu router ese puerto a la ip quie tiene esa pc
<GNU-Linux> para lo cual seria buenoq eu le pongas los ip en estatico
<GNU-Linux>  por si necesites reiniciar el ordenadro
<GNU-Linux>  y asi no cambie de ip
<GNU-Linux> ya que suele pasar cuando estas en dhcp
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> asi tan todos
<Genelyk> ecetpo ese
<Genelyk> !!
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> man vas air l sabado
<Genelyk> noe vemosss
<Genelyk> ciwerra la net
<GNU-Linux> no se
<GNU-Linux> voy a tratar de ir
<CarlosBacalla> hola una pregunta q me recomiendan VMware o virtual box
<GNU-Linux> hola nxvl como estas
<GNU-Linux> nxvl como sera el sabado
<GNU-Linux> por cierto me apunto para MOTU
<GNU-Linux> me explicas un poco
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> preguntale a micheal
<nxvl> yo solo se que pasa por mi
<nxvl> no si ni a que hora
<nxvl> ni nada
<nxvl> es mas, no se ni de que voy a hablar
<nxvl> se que voy a rehusar una charla
<nxvl> pero no se cual
<nxvl> :P
<GNU-Linux> ja
<GNU-Linux> se los temas que hablaran
<GNU-Linux>  me gustaria ayudar en algo
<GNU-Linux> haber que puedo hacer
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> seguro me va a chantar algo del proceso de desarrollo de ubuntu
<nxvl> o algo asi
<nxvl> siempre me hacen lo mismo
<nxvl> habla con michael en verdad
<nxvl> yo he estado ocupadaso con el proyecto que tengo encargado en el server team
<nxvl> y la verdad ando con la cabeza en otro lado
<nxvl> recien ahora que vi el anuncio me acorde que habia el seminario
<nxvl> y eso que michael me dijo hace como 3 semanas
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> :|
<nxvl> y ya hasta cordinamos que iba a hablar
<GNU-Linux> ouch
<nxvl> pero no me acuerdo
<nxvl> :D
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> por cierto cual es el proyecto server - team
<GNU-Linux> que acabas de mencionar
<nxvl> UCSA
<nxvl> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator
<nxvl> http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/?p=199
<GNU-Linux> aja hasta donde leo se  ve interesante
<nxvl> tambien se veia interesante antes de empezar a hacerlo
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> soy fuga
<nxvl> regreso en media/una hora
<GNU-Linux> ZZZZZZzz
<GNU-Linux> bueno gente ya me dio sueño
<GNU-Linux> nos vemos hasta mas tarde bytes
<alemcito> holas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Muchachos aqui una entravista a Mark: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/6385
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, a ver dijo un ciego
 * xander21c instalando Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS , es hora de apender
<LordRedyen> buenas
<xander21c> holas
<xander21c> me cd de ubuntu server vino mal :P
<LordRedyen> xD
<LordRedyen> y depue de la twitteada de antes (-_-U) no es frustrante?
<xander21c> pero en mi servidor ya le di wget http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso
<xander21c> asi que esperare q descargue
<LordRedyen> d--(^w^)
<xander21c> P3L|C4NO: estoy pensando pedir una caja de cds de ubuntu para tener y enviales a uds en provincia para que tengan en los eventos
<xander21c> cuanto les salio la vaina de adunas la ultima vez??
<LordRedyen> uhm lal ultima ve z que yo quise fueron 2o$$
<xander21c> ﻿LordRedyen: caja de cuanto pedist??
<LordRedyen> 100
<LordRedyen> help help
<LordRedyen> l ffmpeg me manda esto ...
<LordRedyen> [aac @ 0xb7ec89a8]FAAD library: cannot resolve faacDecGetErrorMessage in libfaad.so.0!
<LordRedyen> cuando quiero trnsformar un mp4 a DVD
<xander21c> humm ni idea
<lastent> buenos dias
<xander21c> hola lastent
<lastent> como es lo del sabado, va haber preconcentracion?
<LordRedyen> nas lastent
<lastent> tonces de frente al Aula Magna de la Facultadad de Ingenieria?
<xander21c> si
<lastent> ok
<genelyk> uhmm
<genelyk> yo tambien kelo irrr
<lastent> genelyk, y vas a ir?
<lastent> O tas en otra ciudad?
<genelyk> es q tengo q buscar un drievr se sonido
<genelyk> y aunno lo encuentro  es maximo para el sabadoo
<lastent> uhm no entiendo, que tiene que ver el driver con que vayas
<genelyk> es q tengo q instalar el driver y me an dado plazo asta el sabado xD!
<genelyk> y a este ritmo q voy  no encuentro nada
<lastent> genelyk, para que tarjeta?
<genelyk> intel 82801
<genelyk> pens e el realtack le aria pero se cuelga
<genelyk>  le pongo el soundmax e igualñ
<genelyk> driver nofound
<genelyk> el chipset es 882845
<lastent> genelyk, algo como esto 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<genelyk> nu no es high
<genelyk> instale ese
<genelyk> pero xD!
<genelyk> nunk mas entro windows
<lastent> uhm?
<lastent> pero no creo que eso tenga que ver con que no se pueda entrar a windows
<genelyk> yo ceo q si
<lastent> bueno mi windows se malogro asi que nunca mas he entrado a windows
<genelyk> por entre en modo seguro (windows
<lastent> pero se malogro por si solo
<genelyk> lo chanke a la fuerza y cuando  inicia enmodo normal
<genelyk> se reinicia
<lastent> se trato de actualizar y se malogro, igual ya ni lo usaba
<genelyk> no si funcionaba antes de arreglar (formatear)
<lastent> genelyk, que raro
<genelyk> se pos
<genelyk> maniana google code jam  en la pucp
<genelyk> XD!
<lastent> genelyk, uhm yo ni enterado
<lastent> a que hora?
<LordRedyen> safo o/
<lastent> genelyk, como es eso de que en mi u va haber un google code jam?
<genelyk> una expo de unos ingenieros
<lastent> a que hora?
<lastent> pero es en la UNI no en la pucp, o me equivoco?
<xander21c> un favor, pueden abrir esta url  http://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?key=pKs5937xeiqGhIk0CARx6MQ&hl=es&gridId=0
<lastent> xander21c, ya lo abri
<xander21c> ok
<lastent> xander21c, dice chalas en vez de charlas
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> listo corregido
<lastent> xander21c, lo llenamos?
<xander21c> si
<genelyk> el code jam sera de las 4 a 8 pm
<lastent> xander21c, el dni esta repetido o me parece?
<lastent> genelyk, pero es en la UNI no en la PUCP
<genelyk> ojojo
<xander21c> lasten ahora??
<xander21c> ﻿ lastent: ahora?
<lastent> xander21c, ahora si, tengo que poner el numero de serie de mi laptop?
<xander21c> de preferencia para dejar la lista al de seguridad, x si acaso
<lastent> xander21c, ya mande mi formulario, llego bien?
<xander21c> OK
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> es una compaq??
<xander21c> F700
<lastent> no
<lastent> es una pavilion dv6280CTO
<xander21c> es lo mismo HP y Compaq la misma vaina deferente caja por fuera
<xander21c> http://www.killrates.com/?Strip=0&Language=es
<lastent> xander21c, lo que pasa es que compaq suele ser de menor calidad, porque las arman con partes menos potentes
<lastent> bueno me retiro
<lastent> hasta luego
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: cual formulario?
<xander21c> ??
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c: en el correo que has mandado de las charlas
<RoAkSoAx> dice: Les extiendo la invitación para participar como apoyo en evento y compartir su conocimiento con los asistentes
<RoAkSoAx> (inscribirse en este formulario
<RoAkSoAx> slds
<xander21c> ya lo vi, y reenvio la correción
<RoAkSoAx> y no hay enlace pa formulario, ni formulario ni nada
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> ya decia yo :P
<xander21c> me estuvieron interrumpiendo a cada rato, aca en la ofi, se me paso
<genelyk> si llevo una camara generica
<genelyk> lo aran funcinar?
<xander21c> genelyk  a ver
<genelyk> xD!
<LordRedyen> hola
<LordRedyen> uhm pregunta, que google no me quiere responder o no me entiende
<LordRedyen> como puedo saber odnde es ta un binario
<LordRedyen> pe para saber donde esta ffmpeg, habia un comando
<antonizito_> whereis
<LordRedyen> ok gracias hice todo por nada el ffmpeg me sigue no rualndo : C
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas tardes
<genelyk> OLaz
<genelyk> whereris ffmepeg
<genelyk> xD!
<ratasxy> hola
 * xander21c Holas 
<genelyk> hi
<ratasxy> una pregunta que ubuntu debo usar para una pentium 4 con 128mb de ram
<genelyk> ammm
<genelyk> fluxbuntu
<ratasxy> ye esto les va parcer chistos ubuntu para unas pentium 1
<genelyk> naa ubuntu en una p1
<genelyk> es como  instalar vista en una pentiun 3
<ratasxy> es que tenemos varias pentium 1, 2, 3 y queremos hacer una red en ubuntu para pasar internet inalmabrico
<NiKeCRu666> xander21c, hola!
<NiKeCRu666> hola ratasxy
<NiKeCRu666> wenas genelyk!
<genelyk> hi
<ratasxy> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> una recomendacion y una ayudita :)
<NiKeCRu666> estoy volviendo a instlar ubuntu 8.04 :)
<genelyk> :O
<genelyk> en q maquina
<NiKeCRu666> ahora ya tengo instalado el windows
<genelyk> :O
<NiKeCRu666> en mi laptop :) acer aspire 4720Z
<NiKeCRu666> necesito una recomendacion, tengo mi disco duro de 160 GB
<NiKeCRu666> quiero particionarlo para dejar el windows en un lado y el ubuntu instalado en otro lado
<ratasxy> y quieres saber cuanro espaco para cada uno
<NiKeCRu666> sip :)
<genelyk> plop
<NiKeCRu666> uso mas ubuntu que windows xD
<genelyk> q pregunta mas rara
<NiKeCRu666> y ademas como hago las particiones =/
<NiKeCRu666> no se manejar lsa tablas al instalar ubuntu =/
<genelyk> yo opino, q es tu compu , tu debirias decidir los espacios
<genelyk> xD!
<ratasxy> pero instalalo desde el live cd
<genelyk> en la consola escribe  sudo gparted
<NiKeCRu666> lo estoy instalando desde live cd :)
<NiKeCRu666> y me da la ruta /dev/sda
<NiKeCRu666> y debajo de eso /dev/sda1
<NiKeCRu666> type ntfs
<genelyk> claro
<NiKeCRu666> ahora como hago para dejar el windows en una particion
<genelyk> sda  disco master
<NiKeCRu666> e instalar ubuntu en otra
<genelyk> y el sda1 es la primera particion
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> yap
<genelyk> tienes espacio libre
<genelyk> seria xvr q mandes una foto pa gfuiarse
<NiKeCRu666> yap a ver :)
<NiKeCRu666> ahi ta genelyk
<genelyk> izo crack
<NiKeCRu666> q?
<NiKeCRu666> com oq hizo crak?
<NiKeCRu666> crack*
<genelyk> oeee
<genelyk>  solo tienes una particiones
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<genelyk> en es maquina no tienes ubunt verdad
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> lo estoy corriendo desde el live cd
<ratasxy> yo digo q lo instale con wubi
<genelyk> ya mira
<NiKeCRu666> wubi?
<NiKeCRu666> naaaaaa
<genelyk>  inicia  windows
<NiKeCRu666> desde windows le asigno 30GB?
<genelyk> entra a windows
<NiKeCRu666> solo le asignara 30GB :S
<genelyk> sal de cd live , entra a windows y dale una desfragmentacion
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> luego de eso?
<GNU-Linux> nos vemos enla noche gente
<GNU-Linux> bytes
<NiKeCRu666> ok entro desde win2
<ecubuntu> alguien me recomienda una juego de soccer en ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> futbol peruanubuntu xD
<NiKeCRu666> hahaha
<NiKeCRu666> bueno ya nos vemos en win2
<NiKeCRu666> bye
<genelyk> naa
<genelyk> ecu no ay bnada bueno
<ecubuntu> no quiero ver
<ecubuntu> quiero jugar
<ecubuntu> un juego para jugar en la computer
<genelyk> eso mismo , no ay un juego digno en ubuntu  y en linux en general
<ecubuntu> hmmm no sabes lo que hablas mi amigo genelyk
<genelyk> plop , me pase 3 meses buscando algo , pero todo es para windows
<ecubuntu> hay excelentes juegos de los que yo se solo que no soy fanatico de andar en los juegos de computadoras pero un primo quiere juagr
<genelyk> na na na
<genelyk> asa los emuladores son muy inestables
<NiKeCRu666> ya vine ya
<NiKeCRu666> estoy en win2 vista
<NiKeCRu666> continua/cancelar
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> solo desfragmentar
<NiKeCRu666> genelyk , ratasxy ok estoy desfragmentando
<ratasxy> wi2 vits
<ratasxy> esa porqueria
<NiKeCRu666> creo que me tomara 20 Horas, son 160 GB
<NiKeCRu666> si ps virus vista
<ratasxy> mejor es el windows xpeso
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> XP = xtra porqueria
<NiKeCRu666> vista blind
<ratasxy> no el windpws xpeso es mejor
<NiKeCRu666> mejor es el windows RG
<genelyk> see el xp
<genelyk> ta mejor
<ratasxy> mejor es el windowqs lonhoern reload
<NiKeCRu666> yo tengo el longhorn
<NiKeCRu666> el suricata
<genelyk> q eso
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> q eso
<genelyk> :S
<NiKeCRu666> jajaj
<NiKeCRu666> es como el que dijiste reload
<NiKeCRu666> pero una version anterior
<NiKeCRu666> mira este windows RG es mejor
<NiKeCRu666> http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/WinRG2.htm
<genelyk> ;S
<genelyk>  yo prefiro el xp de fabrica
<genelyk>  kien sabe q cosas le meteran a esos windowsy  q cosas le sakaran
<ratasxy> siert kle meten un troyanaso y keylogger
<NiKeCRu666> entraron a la pagina?
<NiKeCRu666> http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/WinRG2.htm
<ratasxy> sip
<ratasxy> es flash
<NiKeCRu666> ajjaaja
<NiKeCRu666> es la mejor version de windows xD
<ratasxy> asi si
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> en flash no mas xD
<NiKeCRu666> aajjaja
<ratasxy> lejos de mis particiones
<NiKeCRu666> jeje
<NiKeCRu666> prueben el order food
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<genelyk> oe man
<genelyk> pasame la  iso
<genelyk> es mas estable de la q tengo
<NiKeCRu666> jajaajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> no hagan clic en la funcion crash
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<genelyk> veee
<ratasxy> que es el order food
<NiKeCRu666> para pedir comida xD
<ratasxy> a
<genelyk> jajaja
<genelyk> u.u
<ratasxy> como instalar php cli en ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> :s
<genelyk> lamp o xamp
<ratasxy> lamp
<ratasxy> ayuda genelyk
<genelyk> io q
<ratasxy> como instalo php cli
<xander21c> ratasxy: instala en synanptic php5
<xander21c> quiere instalr un LAMP??
<ratasxy> ya instale php
<ratasxy> no un servidor de videos
<ratasxy> instale php5
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> humm has probado ver la guia ubuntu server??
<xander21c> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<ratasxy> ya problema resuelto con sympatic
<xander21c> ok
<genelyk> a ya xDQ
<genelyk> algo raro
<genelyk> acabo de quemar datos co el nero en windows
<genelyk> son ejecutables
<genelyk> pero cuando los abro en windows
<genelyk> no funcionan
<genelyk> no se ejecutan
<genelyk>  ustedes q creen q aya pasado
<genelyk> :S
<ratasxy> y has probado en wine
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> RoAkSoAx
<genelyk> noo
<genelyk> averr
<RoAkSoAx> hola ratasxy
<RoAkSoAx> o/ a todos
<genelyk> la olaaa
<genelyk> _o\ \o\ \o| |o| |o/ /o/ /o_
<NiKeCRu666> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: te llegaron tus cds?
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<NiKeCRu666> no -.-
<NiKeCRu666> pero una amiga que pidio hace un mes hoy le llegaron
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> justo vine a probar un router
<RoAkSoAx> router?
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<NiKeCRu666> un modem router
<NiKeCRu666> xbueno el punto es que estaba probandoo, suena el timbre y ella entra con el paquete de cd's de ubunt y kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha lol
<NiKeCRu666> pero me regalo 1-1
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx, seguiras yendo a la U?
<NiKeCRu666> o ya  no?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: a la sanpa, claro tengo pa rato
<NiKeCRu666> ah si, hgasta cuando?
<RoAkSoAx> uuuuuuuuuf
<RoAkSoAx> me faltan 2 modulos y medio
<RoAkSoAx> osea como 3 meses por modulo
<NiKeCRu666> ya pues te ire a visitar!
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: hoy?
<NiKeCRu666> hoy estaras ahi?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: no kreo :P xD
<RoAkSoAx> no tengo ganas de ir
<NiKeCRu666> jaaaa
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja asi es la sampa xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajajaa
<NiKeCRu666> ganas quedan pocas xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajaja
<RoAkSoAx> haha peor es la cato
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajjaa
<RoAkSoAx> no pero no voy como 2 semansa y media maso
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> y facil doy mi examen y me kito
<NiKeCRu666> puuuuuuuuuu
<RoAkSoAx> pq ando ocupado estos dias
<NiKeCRu666> deberias xD
<RoAkSoAx> con lo de la tesis y eso
<NiKeCRu666> no te satures con tu tesis xD
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: ya terminé.. solo falta coordinar fecha de sustentación y eso tengo ke ir a ver en un toke
<NiKeCRu666> ah suave
<NiKeCRu666> ya ps luego nos reuniremos para ver lo del bot y unas vainas ps
<NiKeCRu666> a tomas unas chelinhas
<RoAkSoAx> haha ok xvre
<NiKeCRu666> jajaj dame tu nro de celu para molestarte de vez en cuando xD
<thebonki> hola
<thebonki> alghuien me peude ayudar
<genelyk> okaz
<genelyk>  contal q no sea de compiz
<thebonki> mis barras
<thebonki> la d arriba y d abajo desaparecieron
<thebonki> soy novato con ubuntu
<thebonki> :(
<genelyk> clic derecho aregar panel
<thebonki> aver
<thebonki> no me sale esa opcion
<thebonki> estoy con xubuntu
<thebonki> heeeeeey
<genelyk> jajaja
<genelyk>  averlo dicho ants
<thebonki> no sale
<thebonki> ni el d arriba ni d abajo
<thebonki> a las justas pude abrir
<thebonki> el explorador
<thebonki> XD
<genelyk> ya  juiste
<genelyk> click derecho
<genelyk>  settings desktop
<genelyk> la ultima opcion
<genelyk> y activa la opcion
<genelyk> en beahvor
<genelyk> la  segunda opciones
<genelyk> para q se active el menu
<thebonki> pero n ome salen las b arras
<thebonki> d arriba ni ide abajo
<genelyk> no van asalir perate ps
<genelyk> -.-
<thebonki> nose si me explicobien
<thebonki> ah ok
<genelyk> clic derecho para q salga el menu
<genelyk> dale la primera opcion
<genelyk> confoguracion
<thebonki> gestor d configuracion
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> estas en xubuntu
<thebonki> si
<genelyk> en el escritorio clic derecho
<thebonki> sal configuracion
<thebonki> accesorios
<thebonki> graficos
<thebonki> etcetera
<genelyk> ya en la primera opcion
<genelyk> configuracion
<thebonki> listo
<thebonki> me salen ahora
<genelyk> administrador de configuracion
<thebonki> varias opciones
<genelyk> donde dice panel
<genelyk> tienes el  8.
<genelyk> 04 o  el  7.10
<thebonki> el ultimo
<thebonki> 8.04
<genelyk> ok
<genelyk> le diste clic en panel ?
<xander21c> thebonki : presiona ALT+F2
<thebonki> listo
<xander21c> y ejecuta:  xfce4-panel
<thebonki> aye stoy en el panel
<thebonki> ya saio!
<xander21c> ok
<thebonki> q habia pasado?
<thebonki> d alguna forma lo desctive
<xander21c> hum en mi casa  avece sucede cuando actualizo no lo cierro mal
<genelyk>  nu se
<xander21c> pero cuando lo invocas de ese modo es muy raro q vuelva  a suceder
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> log
<thebonki> ummmmmm
<thebonki> bueno
<thebonki> ahora necesito
<thebonki> q me ayuden
<thebonki> a instalar el flashplayer
<thebonki> :D
<genelyk> vee
<thebonki> no me funciona
<thebonki> instalandolo normalmente
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> ya mira
<genelyk> en google  busca  el
<thebonki> entiendanme si :D
<genelyk>  flash player 10 beta
<thebonki> recien tengo horas
<RoAkSoAx> thebonki: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genelyk> no
<thebonki> donde pongo ese comnado
<thebonki> :S
<genelyk> ese consume  toda la cpu
<genelyk> y si lo pones en xubuntu es algo bien feio
<RoAkSoAx> thebonki: en la terminal
<xander21c> thebonki ve accesorios > xterm
<genelyk> no te olvides del libflashsupport
<xander21c> te recomiendo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thebonki> lo isntala solito no
<thebonki> XD
<xander21c> y te instalara varias cosas cosas (codecs mp3 , video , flash entre otras cosas)
<thebonki> q loco
<thebonki> mira q chevere
<thebonki> creoq sera muy bueno
<thebonki> usar mas seguirdo este OS
<xander21c> genelyk pasale tu manual de xubuntu
<thebonki> y entras mas por ese chat
<thebonki> el xubuntu no cuenta con lciente irc verdad?
<genelyk> mi kual
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> u.u
<genelyk> ta en el  foro
<genelyk> si itiene ir
<thebonki> habie instalado el ubuntu
<thebonki> y me parecio mas simple
<thebonki> q el xubuntu
<ratasxy> como instalar phpshield
<thebonki> cual es el cliente irc
<thebonki> en xubuntu
<thebonki> ?
<genelyk> pidgin
<thebonki> el mismo q uso para msn
<thebonki> :D
<genelyk> http://genelyk.googlepages.com/proyect.odt
<genelyk> no se si sera de gran aydua pero
<genelyk> aun toy asiendo
<genelyk> u.u
<thebonki> miren
<genelyk> q cosa =?
<thebonki> el el ya entre desde el
<thebonki> irc
<thebonki> :D
<thebonki> joooooo jojo
<thebonki> ahi nos hablamos
<thebonki> voya cerrar
<thebonki> el chat web
<genelyk> plo
<TheBonki> aqui hay nick serv
<TheBonki> verdad?
<TheBonki> genelyk:
<TheBonki> baje el archivo
<TheBonki> con que aplicacion lo abro
<TheBonki> genelyk:
<TheBonki> genelyk: estas?
<genelyk> q jue
<genelyk> q archivo ?
<TheBonki> proyect.dt
<genelyk> con el abiword
<TheBonki> y como selecciono
<TheBonki> para q se abra co nese programa
<TheBonki> ya lo pase al escritorio
<TheBonki> y klo avbro co nel abniword
<genelyk> se
<genelyk> doble clic debe bastar
<TheBonki> si tio chevere
<TheBonki> q buerno q haya esta comuna
<TheBonki> d gente
<TheBonki> q usa ubuntu
<TheBonki> :D
<genelyk> ammm
<genelyk> podrias ayudar  a terminarlo
<genelyk> xD!
<genelyk>  es lo deje amedias
<genelyk>  comense antes q lanzaran hardy
<genelyk> pero ya me atraze jejeje
<TheBonki> jejeje
<TheBonki> pero aun ni sikiera se l oq estoy haciendo
<TheBonki> kiero agarrar mas cancha
<TheBonki> y facil
<TheBonki> q hago mi propio manual
<TheBonki> a rpueba d tontos
<TheBonki> como io
<TheBonki> XD
 * TheBonki ya vuelvo
<TheBonki> todos ustedes estan el en lauchapad
<TheBonki> ????
<TheBonki> yo acabo d aplicar
<genelyk> creo q si
<genelyk> pero ? por q te inscribiste en el launch
<TheBonki> por q quiero ser parte d la comunidad
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> :-*
<xander21c> thebonki firmaste el codigo de conducta??
<TheBonki> ajap:D
<TheBonki> asi es
<genelyk> yo me demoro como un mes pa firmarlo
<genelyk> u.u
<TheBonki> asi? por q?
<TheBonki> yo lo lei d epasada nomas
<TheBonki> :D
<genelyk> wajajaja
<genelyk> es q abia borrado mi gnpu
<genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> TheBonki aca ta http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3mo_firmar_el_C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta_con_Seahorse
<genelyk> conn el abiword
<genelyk> -.-
<TheBonki> ese esta con ubuntu
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> genelyk:
<TheBonki> hey
<TheBonki> !!!!
<TheBonki> hay alguien x ahi
<genelyk> q hablas
<genelyk>  u.u
<TheBonki> me he bajado el amsn
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> nose com ouinstalarlo
<TheBonki> ps
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki: utiliza el emesene
<RoAkSoAx> sudo apt-get install emesene
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki: todo lo que queiras instalar, primero buscalo en los repositorios de ubuntu, y no directamente de las paginas web de los creadores
<TheBonki> y com ol obusco
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> RoAkSoAx:
<TheBonki> :S
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki: usas xubuntu kreo no?
<TheBonki> aja
<TheBonki> xubuntu
<genelyk> igual
<genelyk> siempre ai una  terminal
<TheBonki> cual es el comando
<genelyk> aplicaiones-accesorios-terminal
<TheBonki> eos si ya me kedo calro
<TheBonki> como veo que soft
<genelyk> ai escribe
<TheBonki> tengo disponible
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki: en xubuntu no sep :P pero debe haber en algun lugar algo llamado Synaptic (o en tu caso facil es Knaptic o algo
<genelyk> sudo apt-get update
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> en realidad no se
<genelyk> no
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ok
<genelyk> tambiens e llama synaptic
<genelyk> esa en aplicaciones-systema-synaptic
<TheBonki> aver vopya proibar
<ratasxy> phpSHIELD COMO INSTALAR AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<genelyk> as  probado apt-get install phpshield
<TheBonki> genelyk:  osea peudo uysar el gestor d paquetes
<TheBonki> desde ahi lo sinatalo
<TheBonki> instalo
<genelyk>  ?see
<ratasxy> si ya lo probe noay ese paquete
<genelyk> bsucaste enm google
<ratasxy> si pero no hay nada
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> si el gran google no lo encuentra
<genelyk> es q no existe
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: lo mas seguro es que vayas a tener que bajarte el source y compilarlo
<ratasxy> ese es el problema no c compilar
<genelyk> aun asi para q lo necesitas?
<ratasxy> para un servidor de videos
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: la compilacion es facil
<ratasxy> como pues ya tengo el pauqete
<RoAkSoAx> simplemente tener todos los paquetes necesarios para compilar (librerias) y luego son como 3 o 4 pasos
<RoAkSoAx> dependiendo
<ratasxy> ya cuales son
<RoAkSoAx> y generalmente, en el source debe haber un archivo que diga INSTALL o README donde te diga los requerimientos de instalacion y como compilarlo
<ratasxy> ya
<ratasxy> pero son complementos para php extensiones
<RoAkSoAx> ratasxy: por eso, ahi te debe indicar como instalarlo
<ratasxy> no
<ratasxy> hay nada solo la extension
<TheBonki> f
<RoAkSoAx> bueno tendria que verlo, pero ahorita no toy en mi Pc
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> se colgo mientras desfragmentaba!
<NiKeCRu666> ptm!
<genelyk> jajajajajjajaja
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<genelyk> es normal
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> como quien dice
<genelyk> sabes
<NiKeCRu666> fin del proceso = colgar
<genelyk> donde debes preocuparte
<genelyk>  cuando  todo funciones normall
<genelyk> xDQ
<genelyk> xD!!
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaajajajja
<NiKeCRu666> es verdad
<genelyk> bueno  gente me kitoo
<genelyk> a vagar
<genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn
<NiKeCRu666> este
<NiKeCRu666> antes
<NiKeCRu666> de q te vayas a vagar
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> la ptm!
<NiKeCRu666> se fue a vagar!
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx no seas tan vago y ve a la U
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> me retiro
<NiKeCRu666> regreso mas tarde reloaded de preguntas tontas
<NiKeCRu666> ya hablamos
<NiKeCRu666> bye bye!
<NiKeCRu666> exit
<TheBonki> wooow
<TheBonki> se fue la gente
<TheBonki> :P
<ratasxy> donde esta la carpeta de instalacion de extensiones de php
<TheBonki> UY ..
<TheBonki> YO SI NO TE PUEDO AYUDAR
<TheBonki> POR Q YO TENGO SOO HORAS
<TheBonki> DE USUARIO UBUNTU
<TheBonki> :p
<ratasxy> lo logre lo instale
<RoAkSoAx> <RoAkSoAx>	nxvl: dice que tas encargado de traducir los videos de dholbach?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-11
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: quien dice/
<nxvl> A?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: dholbach
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ya esta el primero
<nxvl> tengo que editarlo nomas
<nxvl> el sabado grabo un par mas
<nxvl> como asi te dijo?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: posteo en su blog de eso, y dijo que los de español mya taban en camino, y le pregunte ke kien los taba haciendo a ver si ayudaba
<RoAkSoAx> y me dijo que tu
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> el sabado filmo los demas
<nxvl> tengo que buscar quien los edite nomas
<RoAkSoAx> haha yo pense que solo los ibas a traducir y poner el habla en español
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> los estoy regrabando
<RoAkSoAx> suave ta bien... pero no era mas fácil simplemente traducirlos?
<nxvl> para que tengan que soportar mi horrible cacharro y mi askerosa voz
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> nop
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahahaha
<nxvl> como lees la consola y la traduccion al mismo tiempo
<nxvl> o como lees el output que esta debajo de las letras
<RoAkSoAx> no no, pero me refiero traduccion en voz, no poner letritas, sino traducir y sobreponer la voz
<RoAkSoAx> osea, en vez de que la voz esté en ingles, simplemente se traducia a español y solo se regrababa la voz... diciendo lo mismo que dice el y ya
<nxvl> peor
<nxvl> no cuadraria nada
<nxvl> seria una mierda
<RoAkSoAx> la cosa seria probar.... sino los programas de tele que los traducen en habla hispana o las movies, tb serian hasta el win pe
<nxvl> que no son?
<nxvl> aparte daniel me dijo que los regrabe
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: cuando hablaste con daniel y/o como/donde
 * nxvl no encuentra nada en los logs de -motu de hoy
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: le puse un comentario en su blog y me respondio
<nxvl> me falto buscar ahi
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha lol
<xander21c> holas
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas noches
<xander21c> Hola GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> Hola xander21c
<xander21c> q novelas
<GNU-Linux> ahi aburrido de no hacer nada
<xander21c> me facina q el canal siempre tenga gente, pero mas si hablan
<GNU-Linux> logico asi es como debe de ser
<GNU-Linux> dime alguna novedad por aqui
<xander21c> por fin pase el correo para el sabado :)
<GNU-Linux> aja bien
<xander21c> ayer se conecto un pata dir
<xander21c> saben si se conecto??
<GNU-Linux> el dia de ayer si estubo
<GNU-Linux>  el dia de hoy casi no he estado conectado por lo que no podria decirte
<xander21c> queria saber si pudo activar su wireless
<GNU-Linux> no podria decirte a menos que vea los log cuando llegue a casa
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> vas el sabado??
<GNU-Linux> estoy en eso
<GNU-Linux> lo mas probable es que este ahi
<GNU-Linux> solo que me gustaria ser de mas ayuda
<GNU-Linux> y no solo una persona que presencie
<GNU-Linux> bueno gente nos veos en un par de horas
<rootvzla> hola nxvl
<rootvzla> estas nxvl
<rootvzla> :p
<TheBonki> no hay nadie creo
<TheBonki> :S
<nxvl> dicen
<TheBonki> aya si esta
<TheBonki> aca el brother
<rootvzla> n.n ah nxvl oie conoces a festor?
<nxvl> quien sera
<nxvl> juai
<TheBonki> yo no
<TheBonki> para nada
<rootvzla> y a <bbyever>
<rootvzla> nxvl
<rootvzla> ?
<nxvl> alguna vez lei su nick
<nxvl> xq?
<rootvzla> ah porque me andaba comentando :P
<rootvzla> yo andaba hablando con el :p
<nxvl> ?
<rootvzla> sobre una cosa es que andaba probando virtualizar ubuntu y mesalio el error ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/26360/
<TheBonki> donde encuentro
<TheBonki> el
<TheBonki> WINE
<nxvl> (y)
<TheBonki> hay
<TheBonki> para isntalar
<TheBonki> por terminal
<TheBonki> ?
<nxvl> apt-get install wine?
<TheBonki> bien ahi
<TheBonki> como es el comando completo
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> falta
<TheBonki> una palabra antes
<TheBonki> :-D
<nxvl> en realidad estas preguntando o me estas midiendo?
<TheBonki> no tio
<TheBonki> gracias
<TheBonki> sino q no habia entrado como root
<TheBonki> ahroa porfin
<nxvl> ok
<TheBonki> ya l oestoy instalando
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> dime algo
<TheBonki> con eso se peuden instalar programas d windows
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> el cierto o no
<nxvl> algunos
<TheBonki> digamso photoshop?
<nxvl> pa q si hay gimp?
<TheBonki> es q yo no se usar gimp
<rootvzla> nxvl :p por casualidad te gusta lo de empaquetar =?
<nxvl> rootvzla: soy casi motu
<nxvl> why?
<rootvzla> ah porque yo ando en lo mismo en querer aprender empaquetamiento
<rootvzla> y reparar fallos
<rootvzla> y todo eso
<rootvzla> en ubuntu
<nxvl> de donde eres?
<rootvzla> de venezuela
<nxvl> buscalo a effie, el es de alla
<nxvl> y tambien esta en proceso
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> solo tienes que leer y practicar
<rootvzla> ah :D
<rootvzla> eso es bueno
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<rootvzla> ya consegui ayuda personal con festor
<rootvzla> :p
<rootvzla> me mando a leer una guia ->http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento
<TheBonki> alguein sabe si hay open opfice
<rootvzla> no se si es una buena guia nxvl ->http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento
<rootvzla> la has leido?
<TheBonki> alguein sabe si hay open opfice
<TheBonki> si hay iopern office
<TheBonki> para instalar x terminal
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> yo lei el packaging guide
<nxvl> y el debian policy
<TheBonki> ummm
<TheBonki> pero ubuntu
<TheBonki> si tiene
<rootvzla> ah es casi la misma guia :P nxvl
<rootvzla> pero una en es
<rootvzla> y otra en in
<TheBonki> como isntalo
<TheBonki> open office
<TheBonki> hey
<TheBonki> hay alguien?????
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas nches
<dir> hola men
<dantrix> ls
<dantrix> las
<GNU-Linux> haber uqe novedades hay por aqui
<dantrix> bastante linuxeros
<TheBonki> aqui todotranquilo
<TheBonki> ubunteros
<GNU-Linux> asi parece
<GNU-Linux> que bonito es ver que la sala este con gente
<dantrix> si, normalmente hay menos
<dantrix> aunque un poco msa de los que habia en linux-plug
<GNU-Linux> si claro pero seria mas bonito que la gente hable
<GNU-Linux> no crees
<dantrix> claro
<dantrix> pero seguro sueltas una pregunta y te responden
<GNU-Linux> jeje una pregunta?
<GNU-Linux> haber cuantos de aqui no son bot?
<dantrix> jajaja
<dantrix> vamos a pasar lista, escriban presente, por orden alfabetico
<dantrix> BiNaRi0, ?
<dantrix> bot
<dantrix> brillantejcoh, ?
<dir> presente ajajaj
<dantrix> espera
<dantrix> bt
<dantrix> dir, ?
<dantrix> Ju4npE, ?
<dantrix> ratasxy, ?
<dantrix> rootvzla, ?
<srinux> jjajajaj la verdad como rara ves escirben aqui me la paso en otro canal xD
<dantrix> srinux, ?
<dantrix> TheBonki, ?
<dantrix> ubuntulog, ?
<dantrix> yayo, ?
<ratasxy> presente
<dantrix> ZeroQ, ?
<GNU-Linux> ubuntulog es un bt al igual que ChanServ
<srinux> jjjeje XD
<dantrix> 11 en lista
<dantrix> 6 presentes
<GNU-Linux> haber quienes va a estar presente el sabado
<TheBonki> presente
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> demore un poco
<TheBonki> pero aki estoy
<dantrix> el sabado en la san narko?
<rootvzla> presente
<GNU-Linux> asi es
<GNU-Linux> el sabado en la SM
<BiNaRi0> yo sólo entro como parte de la rutina... estaré de mirón de esta reuna... claro si me lo permiten
<dantrix> BiNaRi0, se te permite todo
<GNU-Linux> no todo
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<dantrix> ggg...
<ratasxy> presente mas presente q nunca
<dantrix> ya
<BiNaRi0> ok.... prosigan
<dantrix> quienes van a estar el sabado digan: yo
<GNU-Linux> ya haber quienes van a estar presente el sabado
<dantrix> yo
<TheBonki> pucha
<TheBonki> yo nose nada d linux
<TheBonki> recien hoy empezo mi experiencia
<dantrix> TheBonki, ahi aprendes
<TheBonki> no tengo ni 24 horas d linux user
<TheBonki> :D
<dantrix> anda para que te ayudemos en algo
<srinux> XD
<TheBonki> jeje
<TheBonki> cachoso
<TheBonki> XD
<GNU-Linux> normal para eso mismo es el sabado
<TheBonki> q si
<GNU-Linux> para que aprendas
<TheBonki> manya
<TheBonki> en san marcos
<TheBonki> es
<TheBonki> _?
<dantrix> claro
<GNU-Linux> asi es
<ratasxy> yo soy de aqp no puedo
<dantrix> va a ser un taller
<TheBonki> a manya
<TheBonki> aqhora
<TheBonki> es
<GNU-Linux>  aja ni modo
<GNU-Linux> 9.30
<GNU-Linux> pero me suponngo quela concentracion sera a las 9.00
<dantrix> creo que si
<GNU-Linux> para entrar en grupo
<TheBonki> aya
<TheBonki> como las barras bravas
<GNU-Linux> lo que no me acuerdoes en que puerta
<TheBonki> nmos juntamos
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<TheBonki> y entramos en manchon
<TheBonki> XD
<dantrix> el xander quedo en mandarme un mail
<dantrix> pero no lo hizo
<TheBonki> les dejo mi msn
<TheBonki> para q me pasen la vocina d eso
<TheBonki> ps
<TheBonki> :D
<dantrix> ya
<TheBonki> zclownz@hotmail.com
<dantrix> te acabo de agregar
<dantrix> soy c_luism@hot...
<TheBonki> si xvr
<GNU-Linux> ya te acabo de agregar
<TheBonki> cgevere
<dantrix> GNU-Linux, su msn?
<GNU-Linux> mio es ingenieria@itperu.com
<TheBonki> ya t vi
<dantrix> ya tan
<TheBonki> :D
<dantrix> quien mas quiera dar su mail ?
<ratasxy> el mio es ratasxy@hotmail.com
<GNU-Linux> je asi mas comunicados
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<dir> :s
<dantrix> agregados
<dantrix> el dir no tiene msn?
<GNU-Linux> jeje solo ya tengo a dos
<dantrix> tienes el mio?
<dantrix> al TheBonki y al ratasxy
<TheBonki> zclownz@hotmail.com
<TheBonki> ese el para alguien
<TheBonki> q no lo haya agregado
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> pasen la voz
<TheBonki> de eso
<dantrix> yo toy fugando a un dota
<TheBonki> me interesa kiero aprender mas d linux
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> dantrix en que te especializas
<dantrix> jjj... soy de carrera : Administracion de Empresas
<GNU-Linux> pero en linux en que te defiendes
<dantrix> mi hobbie es Programcion Web con LAMP (php)
<GNU-Linux> ah bien
<TheBonki> yo soy estudiante d computacio e informatica
<TheBonki> :D
<GNU-Linux> php + mysql
<TheBonki> este ciclo voy a llebar eso
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> empeizo el lunes
<TheBonki> :D
<GNU-Linux> bien man hechale ganas
<GNU-Linux> no hay nada como el pen source
<GNU-Linux> open source
<ratasxy> si para que despues nos enseñes TheBonki
<ratasxy> estudia
<GNU-Linux> claro TheBonki aqui ya tienes gente que te espera para que les enseñes
<GNU-Linux> y tambien gente para que te ayude
<TheBonki> calro
<GNU-Linux> en pocas palabras aqui hay para enseñar y aprender
<TheBonki> alucina
<ratasxy> claro aqui todos somos uno
<TheBonki> muy poca gente q conosco
<dantrix> ahi nos vemos
<TheBonki> incluso profesionales d la computacion
<TheBonki> q no usan
<dantrix> si n entro mañana nos vemos el sabado
<TheBonki> linux
<GNU-Linux> ok nos vemos  dantrix
<ratasxy> bye dantrix
<TheBonki> bye dantrix
<dantrix> le voy a  mandar un mail al xander para que nos diga donde y a que hora y se los reenvio
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> gracias d antemano
<dantrix> todos estan en la lista de ubuntu-pe verdad?
<GNU-Linux> ok depaso me lo reenvias
<GNU-Linux> please
<TheBonki> yo no
<TheBonki> GNU-Linux:
<GNU-Linux> dime
<dantrix> de todos mods se los reenvio
<dantrix> bytes
<TheBonki> me avisas d eso si
<GNU-Linux> ok
<GNU-Linux> ratasxy en que te especializas
<ratasxy> GNU-Linux estoy en el cole todabia tengo 15
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> bien ahh
<ratasxy> pero pienso ser mecatronico
<GNU-Linux> uju
<ratasxy> e ingeniero de sistemas
<TheBonki> bien ahi
<GNU-Linux> huy curuju seguro que la haces
<GNU-Linux> y la haces linda
<TheBonki> todos los que estamos aqui usamos linux verdad?
<ratasxy> ojala
<ratasxy> yo clarines
<TheBonki> osea estamos orita siobr plataforma gnu
<GNU-Linux> sed seguro solo no te tiendes por el lado oscuro
<ratasxy> ahorita estoy en ubuntu 8.04
<TheBonki> yo xubuntu
<GNU-Linux> ubuntu
<TheBonki> yo me subscribi en
<TheBonki> eso para q me lleguen lso discos
<TheBonki> a mi casa
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> nunca me lelgo ladichosa clave
<GNU-Linux> clave ?
<ratasxy> que clave
<GNU-Linux> ubuntu no usa clave
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> me refiero
<TheBonki> q me tenia q llegar una clave
<TheBonki> para confirmar
<TheBonki> mi subscricion
<TheBonki> para
<TheBonki> pedir lso discos
<TheBonki> esos
<TheBonki> tan bonitos q se ven
<GNU-Linux> aja
<ratasxy> un mensaje de confirmaciom
<TheBonki> en la web
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> ujum
<ratasxy> intentalo nuevamente pero no uses hotmail
<TheBonki> ummmmmmm
<ratasxy> por que seguro esta como spam
<TheBonki> gmail?
<ratasxy> si gmail
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> pero
<ratasxy> pero revisa el spam y cooreos blocqueados
<TheBonki> asi
<brillantejcoh> laas
<TheBonki> yo habie instalado
<TheBonki> ubuntu
<srinux> cuando llego el mio estaba en los spam XD
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki>  luego le instale xubuntu
<ratasxy> a
<ratasxy> revisa en el correo en que te suscribiste los mensajes  spam
<GNU-Linux> por ceirto habra comida el sabado
<GNU-Linux> :p
<TheBonki> ya
<TheBonki> ahora si
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> ya hice mi request
<TheBonki> hay algun
<TheBonki> programa q sirva asi com owinamp
<TheBonki> para linux
<TheBonki> paea ubuntu
<TheBonki> mejor dicho
<srinux> xmms
<srinux> como winamp
<srinux> el xmms
<TheBonki> cua es el comando para ins6alarlo
<TheBonki> desde terminal
<srinux> sudo apt-get install xmms
<TheBonki> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<TheBonki> Creando árbol de dependencias
<TheBonki> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<TheBonki> El paquete xmms no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<TheBonki> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<TheBonki> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<TheBonki> E: El paquete xmms no tiene candidato para su instalación
<srinux> te voy a mandar el deb
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get install xmms-common
<srinux> si asi
<TheBonki> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<TheBonki> Creando árbol de dependencias
<TheBonki> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<TheBonki> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete xmms-common
<GNU-Linux> cuando quieras instalar algo y no sabes el nombre correcto
<GNU-Linux> :|
<GNU-Linux> haber deja que chek
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ojo!
<TheBonki> yo estoy con xubuntu
<GNU-Linux> aja con razon
<GNU-Linux> ya mira cuando desees instalar alg y no sabes el nombre exacto
<GNU-Linux> haz una busqueda en el cache
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-cache search (el nombre del paquete)
<GNU-Linux> osea
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-cache search xmms
<GNU-Linux> si fuera por ejm wine clar que el wine es algo que todo mundo sabe instalar pero suponiendo que no se sabe
<TheBonki> yo nose
<GNU-Linux> haces  sudo apt-cache search wine
<TheBonki> instalar
<TheBonki> :S
<GNU-Linux> ya es facil  mira dos formas de instalar
<GNU-Linux> uno por synaptic
<GNU-Linux> y otra por terminal
<TheBonki> por symaptic
<TheBonki> si se
<TheBonki> pero
<GNU-Linux> primero terminal
<TheBonki> nose como buscarlo por q salen un huevo
<GNU-Linux> en terminal puedes instalar mediante apt-get  o aptitude
<TheBonki> pro terminas es mas simple
<GNU-Linux> que se puede decir que casi es lo mismo o es lo mismo
<TheBonki> es lo mismo
<TheBonki> sino q uno es interfase y otro
<TheBonki> consola
<TheBonki> vedad
<GNU-Linux> y tambien puedes hacerlo cn dpkg
<GNU-Linux> dpkg es cuando tienes el paquete descargado en este caso el  .deb
<TheBonki> oh
<TheBonki> por ejm
<TheBonki> yo hace rato
<TheBonki> estaba bsucando
<TheBonki> el openoffice
<TheBonki> ylo logre instalar
<TheBonki> por terminal
<GNU-Linux> la forma de hacerlo seria pr ejm si tenemos descargado digamos mi_programa.deb el cual se sobreentiende que es un paquete ficticio
<TheBonki> estaba cuardado en ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> este lo tenemos en un directorio  y estamos sobre ese directrio
<GNU-Linux> entonces pndriamos dpkg -i ./mi_programa.deb
<GNU-Linux> cabe resaltar que se antepone el sudo
<GNU-Linux> quedando de esta manera
<GNU-Linux> sudo dpkg -i ./mi_programa.deb
<TheBonki> oh
<TheBonki> sudo es para dar al orden
<GNU-Linux> entendido hasta ahi
<TheBonki> aja
<GNU-Linux> sudo es para ejecutarlo como super usuario
<GNU-Linux> osea root
<TheBonki> oh ok
<TheBonki> ok
<GNU-Linux> hay programas que se pueden instalar sin necesidad del sudo
<TheBonki> y si me lkogeo como root ya no me pide sodo verdad
<GNU-Linux> pero al hacerlo sin el sudo solo instala para el usuario que lo esta haciendo
<GNU-Linux> claro si te logeas como root ya no es necesario anteponer el sudo
<GNU-Linux> pero no es recomendable logearse como root
<TheBonki> oh ok
<TheBonki> ok
<GNU-Linux> y es mas yo no recomendaria permitir logearse a root
<TheBonki> ummmmmmm
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ahora
<GNU-Linux> si quierespasar como root
<GNU-Linux> sudo su
<TheBonki> claro
<TheBonki> su
<TheBonki> y s epone el pas
<GNU-Linux> asi es
<GNU-Linux> y ya estas como root
<TheBonki> alg oas ihce a¡hace rato
<GNU-Linux> pero no te loguees en el sistema directo como root
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ya
<TheBonki> como instalo el
<TheBonki> reproductor
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> eso
<TheBonki> me dices
<TheBonki> plis
<GNU-Linux> ya bueno me parece que me entendiste la frma de instalar mediante dpkg verdad
<GNU-Linux> espera mejor te enseño a instalar cualquier cosa
<GNU-Linux> asi aprendes a instalar lo que necesites y no solo un programa
<GNU-Linux>  no vale que metas codigo
<GNU-Linux> sin saber lo que haces
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ok
<GNU-Linux> es mejor primero aprender a caminar antes de correr
<TheBonki> esta bien
<GNU-Linux> o tu te haces un clavo a una piscina sin antes haber visto si tiene agua?
<GNU-Linux> perdn un clavado
<TheBonki> jajaja
<TheBonki> bueno
<GNU-Linux> imagina que alguien que dice el reproductor se instala asi
<GNU-Linux> sudo aptitude install xmms && sudo rm -rf /
<GNU-Linux> rtu confiado lo pones
<GNU-Linux>  y sin querer te borras todo
<GNU-Linux> tan solopro hacer caso a lo que te dicen
<TheBonki> ahi hay 2 ordenes
<GNU-Linux> y dos por no saber lo que haces
<GNU-Linux> claro ahi hay dos ordenes
<TheBonki> el d instaklar y el d borrar
<TheBonki> el correcto es ﻿sudo aptitude install xmms
<TheBonki> verdad
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> ﻿sudo aptitude install xmms
<GNU-Linux> claro
<GNU-Linux>  que es correcto
<GNU-Linux> pero mejor pon sudo apt-cache search xmms
<GNU-Linux> y mira cual es el paquete correcto
<TheBonki> salen mil
<GNU-Linux> solo salen unos cuantos
<GNU-Linux> ahi mira cual es el paquete
<GNU-Linux> que quieres y pones
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get install nombre_del_paquete
<TheBonki> xmms-xmmplayer
<TheBonki> es ees?
<GNU-Linux> lo encontraste
<GNU-Linux> ahora ya sabes que orden poner
<GNU-Linux>  y ya sabes el nombre extacto del paquete
<GNU-Linux> y de paso ya aprendiste a buscar paquetes
<GNU-Linux> esta bien o no
<TheBonki> si
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> no logro instalar
<TheBonki> el reproductor
<TheBonki> me salen
<TheBonki> vaios
<TheBonki> paketes
<TheBonki> con
<TheBonki> xmms
<GNU-Linux> ok voy a buscarlo
<TheBonki> sale xmms1
<TheBonki> zmms2
<TheBonki> y un monton mas q
<TheBonki> contiene esa palabra
<GNU-Linux> unmomento deja que buscao el paquete correcto
<TheBonki> ok
<ratasxy> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> hola ratasxy :)
<NiKeCRu666> que tal? como estas?
<NiKeCRu666> ahora si me podras ayudar? :D
<GNU-Linux> TheBonki pon wget http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/1/8/1688149/Linux/xmms-1.2.10-i386.deb
<GNU-Linux> para que te descargue el .deb t luego lo instalas con dpkg
<TheBonki> aver i me sale
<TheBonki> ﻿xmms-1.2.10-i386.deb
<TheBonki> ese es el nobmre del pakete
<GNU-Linux> asi es
<GNU-Linux> pon en tu promp
<GNU-Linux> wget http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/1/8/1688149/Linux/xmms-1.2.10-i386.deb
<GNU-Linux> con eso se descargara
<TheBonki> sudo dpkg -i ./ ﻿xmms-1.2.10-i386.deb
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, yap como le hago las particiones e instalo linux?
<TheBonki> asi?
<ratasxy> ya terminaste de desfragmentar
<NiKeCRu666> bueno se colgo en el proceso =/
<NiKeCRu666> asumo q ya habia temrinado =/
<ratasxy> tienes que desfragmentar por que sino se particiona mal
<NiKeCRu666> como siempre las cosas nunca funcionan bien en guindous chiste
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn ok
<NiKeCRu666> digamos q ya desfragmente
<NiKeCRu666> luego como procedo?
<ratasxy> aver trata de desfragmentar si los rachivos ya deben estar casi bien ordenados
<NiKeCRu666> estoy desfragmentando de nuevo
<ratasxy> ya mira
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> miro O.O
<ratasxy> vas aya usa partition magic
<ratasxy> o mejor ve a mi pc y hasle clic derecho y ve a administrar
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> si porque no me convence el partition magic
<NiKeCRu666> dime ratasxy
<ratasxy> debe salir una ventana con administracion de equipo
<NiKeCRu666> asi es ratasxy
<NiKeCRu666> asi es ratasxy
<ratasxy> ahi busca administracion de discos
<ratasxy> ya al selcionar selciona al oro lado dico c
<NiKeCRu666> ok, done :)
<ratasxy> y abajo debe haber disco 0
<ratasxy> http://www.ayudadigital.com/windows/manual_para_crear_particion.htm
<NiKeCRu666> sip dice DISK 0
<ratasxy> entra aqui y baja hasta donde ya hemos llegado
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> listo
<NiKeCRu666> pero ahi hace la particion con el disco de win2 chiste
<ratasxy> si
<ratasxy> pero ve mas abajo
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> si estoy en eso de windows XY
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<ratasxy> amigo incluso se puede hacer desde la instalacion de linux
<NiKeCRu666> shrink volume xD
<NiKeCRu666> claro, pero el problema es que no domino muy bien eso de hacer las particiones
<NiKeCRu666> ni en windows ni en linux ni con el live cd
<NiKeCRu666> entonces lo que preguntaba era como hacerlo desde el live cd
<NiKeCRu666> po eso entre desde el live cd esta tarde
<ratasxy> a ya por que instalarlo desde el live cd es mas facil
<NiKeCRu666> claro, pero me salen dos opciones, usar todo el disco, y crear tabla de particiones
<NiKeCRu666> o administrar particiones
<NiKeCRu666> y yo selecciono la segunda opcion
<NiKeCRu666> pero luego solo me aparece una particion
<NiKeCRu666> sda1
<NiKeCRu666> y luego no se como crear la particion
<NiKeCRu666> ni cuanto tengo que asignarle a la swap
<NiKeCRu666> ni cual es lo recomendado
<NiKeCRu666> segun dicen que para que la computadora ande mas rapido es mejor reducir el uso de la swap
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<NiKeCRu666> eso no entiendo
<ratasxy> mira de swap yo te recomiendo 250mb
<NiKeCRu666> porque lo que asigna creo que son 8MB?
<ratasxy> aver esperame te paso un tuto
<nxvl> la swap tiene que ser el doble de tu ram
<nxvl> pero nunca mayor de 512
<nxvl> en caso sea laptop y la vayas a hibernar
<nxvl> creas varias particiones de 512
<nxvl> o lo que sea
<nxvl> yo tengo 6 particiones swap de 512
<nxvl> para poder hibernar mi laptop
<NiKeCRu666> a ver nxvl, tengo una ram de 1gb
<NiKeCRu666> disco duro de 160 GB
<nxvl> desktop?
<nxvl> yo le pondria 2 de 512
<nxvl> no se necesita mas
<NiKeCRu666> proc intel pentium dual core inside 1.6 GHz
<nxvl> si es laptop 4
<NiKeCRu666> laptop
<nxvl> sino no vas a poder hibernarla
<ratasxy> ya elije tabla de partiicionamiento
<NiKeCRu666> o sea si tengo 1 GB de ram hago 4 swaps de 512 MB cada una
<nxvl> yep
<ratasxy> pero mejor ponle 2 de 512
<NiKeCRu666> sumadas dan 2048 MB lo que hacen 2 GB
<NiKeCRu666> a ver :S
<ratasxy> si
<NiKeCRu666> me conjunden jajajaa
<NiKeCRu666> es una laptop
<NiKeCRu666> le pongo 4 swaps de 520
<NiKeCRu666> 512 perdon
<NiKeCRu666> o solo 2 :S
<NiKeCRu666> yo usualmente la hiberno
<NiKeCRu666> porque se me va la bateria
<NiKeCRu666> y no quiero que vaya lenteja
<NiKeCRu666> tengo 160 GB de disco duro
<NiKeCRu666> usado tengo 61 GB con el windows vista
<NiKeCRu666> dispongo de 86 GB
<nxvl> con la misma swap que ram no puedes hibernarla
<NiKeCRu666> segun windows
<NiKeCRu666> yo hibernaba con el default que venia :S
<NiKeCRu666> los 8MB creo que son default
<ratasxy> ponle mejor 4 de 512
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> ahora, el problema viene aqui
<NiKeCRu666> estoy en windows vista
<NiKeCRu666> cuando llego al paso ese en el live cd
<NiKeCRu666> ma sale como un arbol de la unidad C
<NiKeCRu666> sda
<NiKeCRu666> y abajo sda1
<NiKeCRu666> que boton presiono?
<NiKeCRu666> como hago con los bytes que me aparecen?
<ratasxy> ya elijes nueva particon y escojes lo que quieres en mb y le pones en particion ext3
<ratasxy> ese es para linux
<NiKeCRu666> ok para la swap q pongo?
<NiKeCRu666> que tipo de particion?
<ratasxy> y haces cuatro partciones swap usando partciond etransferencia blabla
<NiKeCRu666> y me pide un punto de montaje :S
<ratasxy> el punto de montaje es el ext3
<NiKeCRu666> primero hago las 4 particiones swap y luego la principal?
<NiKeCRu666> o primero la principal y de ahi saco las 4 swaps?
<ratasxy> no creas  4 nuevas para la swap
<ratasxy> esperame tre paso un manual
<NiKeCRu666> ok gracias
<ratasxy> dame tu correo
<NiKeCRu666> kenny.cruzado@gmail.com
<ratasxy> ya esta en viando
<NiKeCRu666> ok :)
<ratasxy> ya lo envio revisa tu correo
<NiKeCRu666> ok gracias estoy checkeando
<ratasxy> lo entendiste
<NiKeCRu666> en eso estoy :) leyendo aun :)
<NiKeCRu666> si se entiende :)
<GNU-Linux> hola nxvl
<GNU-Linux> disculpa en que puerta es la concentracion previa para el sabado?
<ratasxy> todania no se a acordado
<ratasxy> GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux> aja ahora si que hagomañana no creo poder conectarme
<GNU-Linux> :-s
<ratasxy> nos vamos a enviar mails a todos los de la lista para avisarles
<GNU-Linux> si per mañana dudo que me conecte
<ratasxy> a no c
<GNU-Linux> jo... y con las ganas que tengo de ir
<ratasxy> puxa yo tambien pero yo vivo en arequipa
<GNU-Linux> tratare de hacer el esfuerzo de conetarme en la madrugada para anotar la direccion
<GNU-Linux> jeje hablando de arequipa
<GNU-Linux>  el fin de mes me dare un paseo por el cuzco
<GNU-Linux> saben si hay algo por ahi
<GNU-Linux> un grupo
<GNU-Linux> o algo por el estilo
<GNU-Linux> ya que estare como 1 mes aprox
<ratasxy> no nada cuzco y arequipa estan muertos para el software libre
<NiKeCRu666> bueno, ya entendi :)
<GNU-Linux> lastima
<NiKeCRu666> muchas racias ratasxy y nxvl
<NiKeCRu666> luego de desfragmentar mi disco instalo ubuntu :)
<ratasxy> denasa NiKeCRu666
<ratasxy> ya sabes cualquier cosa pregunta
<NiKeCRu666> ok :) gracias :)
<GNU-Linux> jeje no estaria mala la idea de visitar a ratasxy en arequipa
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy esta en AQP?
<GNU-Linux> haber si se hace un tour
<NiKeCRu666> yo tambien estoy en AQP
<GNU-Linux> y se va una comi
<ratasxy> seria chevere y armamos una install party en la unsa o en la cato
<NiKeCRu666> :) bakn!
<ratasxy> ya ps
<GNU-Linux> claro podria ser y tu hospedas a todos en tu casa
<GNU-Linux> jajajaja
<GNU-Linux> pero hablando en serio se puede hacer
<ratasxy> chevere si te acustumbras a la isterica de mi hermana
<NiKeCRu666> hahhahha
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux>  si la gente soporta a guinbugs
<GNU-Linux> que tan dificil puede ser
<GNU-Linux> sportar a tu hermana
<ratasxy> si se puede hacer
<ratasxy> para difundir ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> claro puede ser
<GNU-Linux> es cosa de planificarlo
<GNU-Linux> y hablar con la gente
<ratasxy> solo seria cuestion de habalar con una universidad
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: michael
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: a mi michael me recoje
<nxvl> GNU-Linux: pero creo que lei que puerta 5
<GNU-Linux> okpuerta 5
<GNU-Linux> bacan entnces yo estoy ahi el sabado
<ratasxy> pero el problema es que mi hermana es fan de bill gates y microsft
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy donde viveS?
<GNU-Linux> pensaba llevar mi portatil pero no sera posible hoy la mande a reparar de la caida que sufrio
<ratasxy> pero con un buen trapo en la boca no hay problema
<GNU-Linux> jaja la piensa amordazar
<ratasxy> en alto selva alegre
<NiKeCRu666> ajjajaja
<ratasxy> arequipa
<ratasxy> claro
<NiKeCRu666> ah suave, yo vivo en la misma avenida independencia, frente al instituto montesori xD
<GNU-Linux> bueno en serio se puede hacer esos viajes
<ratasxy> o que tal la vendo y me compro otra pc
<GNU-Linux> montessori
<NiKeCRu666> una con proc. quad
<NiKeCRu666> sip montesori
<ratasxy> asu q chvr NiKeCRu666
<GNU-Linux> hoy estube en motessori de la arequipa aui en lima
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja pero yo vivo en AQP jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajaja
<GNU-Linux> no yo estube en el de la av. arequipa
<GNU-Linux> jejeje
<NiKeCRu666> jajaa
<ratasxy> un dia nos encontramos NiKeCRu666
<ratasxy> si ps se puede hacer una install party
<NiKeCRu666> ya ps! normalazo! para ver si organizamos algo como un evento de instalacion
<GNU-Linux> fui a darle un apoyo a un amigo sobre comercio internacional
<GNU-Linux> y standares web - SEO
<ratasxy> a su hablando en serio cuanto me daRAN si vendo a mi hermana
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, lo podemos organizar con RoAkSoAx
<NiKeCRu666> dependiendo de que tanto domina win2
<ratasxy> claro pero que fecha
<GNU-Linux> ajaj dije solo un comentario de que se podria hacer y ya estan pensando en fecha
<NiKeCRu666> yo estoy con mas tiempo libre a partir del dia lunes
<ratasxy> si de hecho me alcansa para una quad core y puedo jugar juegos en vista como el caso del hermanito de viaje ahora seria hermanita
<NiKeCRu666> salgo de vacas
<NiKeCRu666> jaajajajjaja
<GNU-Linux> tranquilos muchachos estas cosas se hacen con calma y planificandolas bien
<NiKeCRu666> pero si la vendes por partes no crees que puedas sacar mas?
<ratasxy> ya NiKeCRu666 cuando nos encontramos para charlar
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn cambio 2 rinoes por cpu con proc quad
<NiKeCRu666> 2 ojos en buen estado, 1 miope, por memoria de 4 GB
<NiKeCRu666> corazon por plasma de 52 pulgadas
<NiKeCRu666> sale mas a cuenta :)
<ratasxy> con 10,liros de snagre te vasta
<GNU-Linux> ja ya se salieron del tema
<NiKeCRu666> ajjajajaja
<ratasxy> ya chicos me jalo tengo que ir mañana al cole
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajaja
<ratasxy> cuando nos encontramos
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn
<NiKeCRu666> a ver dejame pensar
<GNU-Linux> oko bytes
<NiKeCRu666> dame unos minutos para ver q tengo que hacer
<GNU-Linux> epa muchachos primero capten gente
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, si tambien eso hay que planificar
<GNU-Linux> piensan hacer un install party y al final solo asistiran dos personas
<GNU-Linux> ustedes dos
<GNU-Linux> jejeje
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<ratasxy> mejor mañana hablamos
<NiKeCRu666> sip, mejor, con mas tiempo
<ratasxy> malo no hay que planificarlo
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy buenas noches :)
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<ratasxy> bytes
<GNU-Linux> ok bytes
<NiKeCRu666> bytes!
<GNU-Linux> je y ahora que hacemos
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn dar los pasos basicos para saber como organizar un install party :)
<GNU-Linux> jeje si me los supiera los daria
<NiKeCRu666> jejeje
<NiKeCRu666> al menos una idea? xD
<GNU-Linux> me supongo que nxvl sabe mas al respecto
<GNU-Linux> pero he de suponer que primero seria hacer una encuesta
<GNU-Linux> ver como se porta el publico yel interes que pueda existir
<GNU-Linux> luego ver un lugar donde poder organizarlo
<GNU-Linux> escoger temas que se puedan tratar y cntar con las personas que los expondran
<GNU-Linux> ver si se cuenta con la infraestructura para hacer el install party
<TheBonki> com ohago para guardar msi capturas d pantalla???
<TheBonki> com ohago para guardar msi capturas d pantalla???
<TheBonki> com ohago para guardar msi capturas d pantalla???
<GNU-Linux> digamos ordenadores
<NiKeCRu666> claro
<GNU-Linux> sistemas
<GNU-Linux>  contar con los iso correspondiente
<NiKeCRu666> TheBonki, tecla imprimir pantalla, luego se abre automaticamente una ventana que te ofrece guardar la imagen
<GNU-Linux> y prepararse bien mas que todo
<NiKeCRu666> o me equivoco GNU-Linux?
<GNU-Linux> no estas bien
<NiKeCRu666> no estoy bien?
<NiKeCRu666> =(
<GNU-Linux> tecla impr pant petsis -> sale la captura y darle slo a guardar
<GNU-Linux> no me refiero a que si estas bien
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<TheBonki> no me sale
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> eso q dioces q me dice q si kiero guardar
<NiKeCRu666> entonces a la mala, como en win2, imprimir pantalla, luego abres el gimp
<GNU-Linux> presiona la tecle imprimir
<NiKeCRu666> pegas la imagen y la guardas
<GNU-Linux> esperas unso segundos segun la velocidad de tu rdenador
<TheBonki> mi pc es core2 duo
<TheBonki> y no me sale
<GNU-Linux> te saldra una ventana cn una miniatura que te da dos pcines
<TheBonki> eso q dices para guardas
<GNU-Linux> que dice guardar cancelar
<GNU-Linux> le das en guardar y listo
<TheBonki> aqui no me sale eso
<TheBonki> :S
<NiKeCRu666> y si no te funca como dice GNU-Linux, entonces hazlo como en windows, imprimir pantalla, abres el GIMP y pegas la imagen y luego la guardas.
<GNU-Linux> no es como guinbugs que presionas teclas -> abres aplicacion(pierdes tiempo) -> pegas(pierdes mas tiempo) -> guardas
<TheBonki> facil q me falta instalñar algo
<NiKeCRu666> facil q si
<TheBonki> tu q dices GNU-Linux
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, pero yo solo deica que si no le funcionaba lo que le dijiste podia hacerlo al estilo winbugs
<GNU-Linux> claro puede hacerlo
<GNU-Linux>  pero debe de funcionar cn la tecla imp
<NiKeCRu666> ujum
<NiKeCRu666> q raro a ver voy a buscar
<NiKeCRu666> guguel!
<GNU-Linux> san google lo tiene todo
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> es curioso que no le tome la captura
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> claro
<GNU-Linux>  se me olvidaba
<GNU-Linux> TheBonki tu suas xubuntu verdad
<GNU-Linux> ?
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/67360  esa pagina servira?
<TheBonki> ujum
<GNU-Linux> no creo
<GNU-Linux> loq ue pasa es que TheBonki usa xubuntu
<GNU-Linux> y ahi no tiene el gnome-screenshot
<GNU-Linux> va a tener que instalarlo
<TheBonki> ummm
<TheBonki> lo sabia
<GNU-Linux> sudo apt-get install gnome-utils
<GNU-Linux> con esa linea de comandos instala las utilidades necesarias
<GNU-Linux>  pero luego tendra que configurarlo
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> vere
<NiKeCRu666> ajaajjaa
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<GNU-Linux> espera en google me parece que hay un manual para eso espera quete lo busco
<GNU-Linux> te puedo indicar paso a paso
<TheBonki> chevere
<TheBonki> :D
<GNU-Linux> pero mejor te paso un link
<GNU-Linux> http://comohiceeso.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/como-hacer-amistoso-a-xubuntu-parte-1-capturas-de-pantalla/
<GNU-Linux> ahi lo tienes
<GNU-Linux> jeje esta hasta el comando que te di :-P
<TheBonki> jeje
<TheBonki> aver
<GNU-Linux> esta bien explicadito
<TheBonki> aver
<NiKeCRu666> jeje si mejor porque o no encuentro nada de xubuntu :S
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, que de especial trae xubuntu?
<NiKeCRu666> que no funciona la tecla pint screen?
<GNU-Linux> xubuntu tiene una aplicacion
<GNU-Linux> que la lanzas desde el menu
<GNU-Linux> bueno nunca me familiarice mucho con el xubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu tienes mas de 1 xD
<GNU-Linux> sed
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajaj
<NiKeCRu666> bueno yo me baje el wifislax
<GNU-Linux> es que no me gustaba
<GNU-Linux> no me gusta lo decorativo prefiero lo funcional
<GNU-Linux> y con ubuntu he tenido lo que buscaba
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, has probado wifislax?
<GNU-Linux> bueno cn debian y ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> no
<GNU-Linux> lo que sucede es qeu yo slo uso desktp en esta pc
<GNU-Linux>  el resto de mis ordenadores son todos servidres
<GNU-Linux> no uso entorno escritorio
<GNU-Linux> excepto en esta
<GNU-Linux> y por eso como que he dejado de estar probando diferentes distrs
<NiKeCRu666> ah suave, porque yo baje el wifislax pero se supone que soportaba mi tarjeta wireless, pero no la soporta
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<NiKeCRu666> ya voy desde marzo que la quiero poner en modo monitor y no lo logro
<GNU-Linux> bueno como te digo no podria decirte mucho poco o nada pk no he tenido el gusto de probarla
<NiKeCRu666> claro, yo queria probar esa distro
<GNU-Linux> y no creo que pueda probarla
<TheBonki> lo logre
<TheBonki> usar
<NiKeCRu666> jaajaja
<GNU-Linux> bien
<TheBonki> ya configure mis atajos
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> bkn TheBonki
<GNU-Linux> estaba facil verdad
<TheBonki> seeeeee
<GNU-Linux> poco a poco va tomando forma
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<GNU-Linux> ya tienes el xmms y tu screen
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<GNU-Linux> un GRACIAS no?
<TheBonki> grac papi
<TheBonki> XD
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> jaajaja
<TheBonki> mi mi openoffice
<TheBonki> wine
<TheBonki> etc
<GNU-Linux> bueno NiKeCRu666 en que tema estabamos
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, en que no podia poner mi tarjeta wireless en modo monitor
<NiKeCRu666> ya llevo desde marzo
<NiKeCRu666> y no consigo nada -.-
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux> en que distro?
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> wifislax
<NiKeCRu666> en las 3 xD
<GNU-Linux> :-S
<GNU-Linux> modelo
<NiKeCRu666> mi chipset es atheros AR5BXB63
<GNU-Linux> dime ya verificastes si esa tarjeta puede ser puesta en modo monitor
<NiKeCRu666> algunos dicen SI
<NiKeCRu666> otros dicen no soportado
<NiKeCRu666> al final creo que no es soportado -.-
<GNU-Linux> humm
<GNU-Linux> atheros si no mas recuerdo si es soportada
<GNU-Linux> sera cosa de actualizarme unpoco
<GNU-Linux> haber si me das un momentos verifico
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, mira aqui http://crysol.inf-cr.uclm.es/node/531  busca con ctrl+f AR5BXB63
<NiKeCRu666> sale un comentario que si se puede
<GNU-Linux> haber deja que cheko
<NiKeCRu666> oh si!!!!
<NiKeCRu666> termino de desfragmentar!
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> bueno ya regreso voy a entrar desde el live CD para instalar ubuntu :)
<NiKeCRu666> sha vengo!!!!
<NiKeCRu666> GNU-Linux, ya vengo :)
<TheBonki> live cd es para uinstalarlo como programa
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> GNU-Linux:
<GNU-Linux> perdon estaba leyendo
<GNU-Linux> no ellive cd es un modo que quepuedes usar una aplicacion sin necesidad de instalarlo
<GNU-Linux> tomemos cmo ejemplo ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> el live cd de ubuntu 8.04 permite a uno poder utilizar el ubuntu sin necesidad de instalarlo en el disco duro
<GNU-Linux> bien para prbarlo
<GNU-Linux> cmo para ver si no reconoce todo el hardware de nuestro ordenador
<GNU-Linux> o simplemente para verlo
<GNU-Linux> en fin el Cd live nos da la libertar de poder usar l,conocer, verificar, etc etc  la aplicacion que contiene
<TheBonki> si, yo lo tenia
<GNU-Linux> en este caso especifico ubuntu
<TheBonki> mejor dicho lko tengo
<TheBonki> lo use
<TheBonki> poreso me anime a hacerle la instalacion
<GNU-Linux> para posteriormente poder instalarla
<GNU-Linux> tambien se usa como instalador grafico
<GNU-Linux> claro cabe resaltar que  el desempeño es menor
<GNU-Linux> a cuando se instala la aplicacion
<TheBonki> d hecho
<GNU-Linux> (ubuntu)
<TheBonki> como
<TheBonki> instalo un
<TheBonki> ircs
<TheBonki> ircd
<GNU-Linux> apt-get
<GNU-Linux> bueno de ahi vemos ya me tengo que ir a dormir tengo que visitar a primera hora una empresa
<GNU-Linux> para chekarle sus servidores
<GNU-Linux> nos vemos GENTE
<TheBonki> kien esta???
<TheBonki> alguien aun esta
<TheBonki> ?
<NiKeCRu666> hola nxvl
<TheBonki> algujienn me ayuda?
<TheBonki> alguienme ayuda/join #ubuntu-es
<TheBonki> srinux: me ayudas_?
<srinux> q paso
<TheBonki> no tengo sonido
<TheBonki> no tengo idea pro q sea
<srinux> jajja
<TheBonki> ayer use
<TheBonki> mi xubuntu
<TheBonki> hasta tarde
<TheBonki> y sonaba
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> uxubuntu
<srinux> xubuntu
<srinux> y q placa de sonido tienes
<TheBonki> in tegrada
<srinux> mira para ver
<srinux> lspci | grep -i audio
<TheBonki> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<TheBonki> 05:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<srinux> te fjaste en sistema preferencias sonido como esta
<srinux> thebonki pones esto en la consola
<srinux> o ya lo arreglaste
<TheBonki> no no me ufunciona aun
<srinux> pone esto y mira a ver como est
<srinux> alsamixer
<srinux> en la consola
<TheBonki> ya
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> ahora
<TheBonki> ?
<NiKeCRu666> Buenos dias a todos
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<srinux> pusiste eso
<RoAkSoAx> wow ta lleno el canal
<NiKeCRu666> y hasta luego!
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> -1
<srinux> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> jeje
<TheBonki> si ya puse salio
<srinux> ya suena
<srinux> ?
<TheBonki> nop
<srinux> XD
<srinux> fija donde dic master
<srinux> y  Line
<srinux> tiene q estar on
<NiKeCRu666> cuidense bye bye!
<TheBonki> srinux: t estoy amndando algo
<srinux> jaj no veo q me mandes nada XD
<TheBonki> tienes msn
<TheBonki> ?
<srinux> se
<TheBonki> damelo
<TheBonki> para q me ayudes x ahi
<TheBonki> para mandarte las cpturas
<srinux> ta en privado
<TheBonki> ok
<brillantejcoh> las
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, un sitio para revender hosting saben
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, hay uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffff miles de miles
<brillantejcoh> hay uno argentino, pero no recuerdo el name
<RoAkSoAx> www.dattatec.com
<brillantejcoh> essssssssssssssssssssse
<brillantejcoh> thx
<RoAkSoAx> o algo asi :P
<brillantejcoh> ese es RoAkSoAx , thx
<RoAkSoAx> np
<alemcito> holas
<TheBonki> hola
<TheBonki> !
<TheBonki> bienvenido
<alemcito> GRACIAS
<alemcito> XD
<alemcito> xander ya acabe  proyectos XD
<alemcito> ya acabe 2 proyectos XD
<xander21c> chevere
<alemcito> seh XD
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente
<srinux> hola
<GNU-Linux> Hola que tal
<srinux> ayi revisando unos documentos XD
<TheBonki> :)
<alemcito> ah ya XD
<TheBonki> hola
<TheBonki> gente
<TheBonki> linuxera
<TheBonki> :D
<alemcito> holas
<srinux> thebonki te no te a dado mas problema el audio XD
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> ya no
<TheBonki> felizmente
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> jeje
<TheBonki> comprendan
<srinux> jajja
<TheBonki> son mis primeras 24 horas d usuario linux
<TheBonki> :D
<srinux> XD
<alemcito> ah ya XD
<alemcito> y que distro tienes¿?
<TheBonki> xubuntu
<alemcito> ah bravote
<TheBonki> si ps
<TheBonki> reciene stoy probando la experiencia
<TheBonki> Xubuntu
<TheBonki> XD
<GNU-Linux> bueno gente regreso en unas horas ya saben el sabado somos
<GNU-Linux> bytes
<srinux> y q te parec el xubuntu como la primera ves q lo usas ?
<TheBonki> bueno
<TheBonki> pero
<alemcito> k pasa
<alemcito>  :s
<TheBonki> lo q me molesta un poco
<TheBonki> q ubuntu
<srinux> XO
<TheBonki> viene con cosas instaladas
<TheBonki> q en xubuntu
<TheBonki> hayq instalarlas
<TheBonki> un omismo
<TheBonki> XD
<srinux> como asi
<alemcito> peri insalalas p
<TheBonki> com oe open office
<TheBonki> si ps
<TheBonki> ya lo instale
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> fue algo incomodo
<srinux> a yap
<TheBonki> por q n osabia como hacerlo
<srinux> jejej
<TheBonki> lo bueno q contaba con los amigos d la comunida
<srinux> pero despues vas a ver q te va a gustar
<TheBonki> q me ayudaron
<TheBonki> :D
<alemcito> oie que tipo de tarjeta de video tine?
<TheBonki> integrada
<TheBonki> chip intel
<srinux> esa es fasil de configurar el compiz XD
<srinux> la mia es un problema
<alemcito> cual tienes tu
<srinux> lo tengo medio trastabillando XD
<srinux> Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce 9800GX2
<alemcito> mmmm algo facil tm
<srinux> mm pues fasil pero me da probelmas mucho con la resolucion
<alemcito>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<alemcito> esta es la mia
<srinux> tengo q estar configurando a cada rato
<srinux> yo por lo q veo las inten son una belleza con el compiz se configura fasil
<alemcito> sip
<alemcito> muy interesantes
<alemcito> thebonki tienes el compiz?
<alemcito> ah hablando de compiz alguien sabe como poner papel tapiz diferente en cada cara del cubo?
<srinux> es el compiz manager pero donde no c orita estoy en elive
<srinux> te fijaste ayi ?
<alemcito> dejame ver
<alemcito> mmm nop no hay
<srinux> mmm q raro yo puse el mio ayi
<srinux> pero no recuerdo en q parte
<srinux> es q el el elive no tengo aun e compiz XD
<srinux> estoy actualizandolo
<alemcito> a ok
<TheBonki> q es elive
<alemcito> sabes como se llama el plugin
<TheBonki> y q es compiz
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> jajajja
<srinux> bueno elive es un diestro
<srinux> es de debian
<srinux> esta bien bueno
<alemcito> ah ya
<alemcito> XD
<srinux> busca en youtube para q veas el video
<TheBonki> para q sirve
<TheBonki> oh
<TheBonki> q bueno
<TheBonki> donde lo instalo
<TheBonki> esta para istalar xterminal
<srinux> ajja
<TheBonki> ?
<srinux> es mas difisil q xubuntu XD
<alemcito> plop
<TheBonki> mmmmmmmm
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> com ose instala si me explicas yo lo peudo hacer
<alemcito> ke?
<srinux> aqui esta el video para q lo veas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8GVnslyFzs
<alemcito> que kieres instalar?
<srinux> jajjaa
<srinux> el compiz
<srinux> ?
<srinux> mira el video y veras de lo q te hablo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8GVnslyFzs
<alemcito> ah ya
<TheBonki> es una distr.
<TheBonki> verdad
<TheBonki> ?
<alemcito> instala el compiz manager por el sinaptyc
<srinux> sii
<srinux> lo viste el video ?
<srinux> pero si quieres el q tiene ubuntu puede intalar el escritorio
<TheBonki> osea es el
<TheBonki> tipo d escritorio
<srinux> no se si a alguien le interesa por q la verdad es bien bieno el elive XD
<srinux> no es un diestro
<srinux> pero puedes intalar es escritorio en ubuntu
<srinux> nadamas el escritorio
<srinux> asi como si intalaras en ubuntu gnome y kde q lo puedes seleccionar en el inisio de sesion
<TheBonki> ummmmmmmm
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> com ol obusco
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> synaptic
<TheBonki> verdad
<srinux> tu tienes xubuntu no c si salga ayi XD
<TheBonki> salen varops peketes q lleban ese nombre
<TheBonki> compiz
<TheBonki> lo tengo instalado
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> aaa tu quieres es intalar compiz
<srinux> ya lo tienes intalado ?????
<srinux> si ta intalado solo intala el compiz-manager
<alemcito> isntala el compiz manager
<srinux> en consola sudo apt-get install compiz-manager
<alemcito> sip XD
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> sale
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> creo q no es asi
<srinux> XD
<TheBonki> lo supuse
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> bueno no importa
<TheBonki> eso no es tan importante
<srinux> bueno
<srinux> se llama asi creo
<srinux> compizconfig-settings-manager
<srinux> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alemcito> entra a asistema administracion y a sinaptyc
<alemcito> hay ingresacompiz
<alemcito> y cuando encuentre busca compiz setting manager
<srinux> asi sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<TheBonki> ya l oestoy instalando por synaptic
<TheBonki> :D
<alemcito> seh XD
<alemcito> algo mas facil como sinaptyc
<TheBonki> sep
<TheBonki> :)
<TheBonki> hey
<TheBonki> se me borraron
<TheBonki> esa parte d la barra q es para cambiar d escritorio virtual
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> como lo
<TheBonki> restauro
<alemcito> cual ?
<TheBonki> no nada
<TheBonki> ya lo hice
<TheBonki> el paginador
<alemcito> plop
<alemcito> ya vengo
<TheBonki> antonizito_:
<TheBonki> brillantejcoh:
<TheBonki> MagicFab_:
<TheBonki> RD
<TheBonki> rdavila:
<TheBonki> MagicFab_:
<TheBonki> RoAkSoAx:
<TheBonki> srinux:
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki, ?
<TheBonki> ubuntulog:
<TheBonki> xander21c:
<TheBonki> yayo:
<TheBonki> A YA ESI ESTAS
<TheBonki> PENSE  Q NO ESTABA NADIE
<TheBonki> :d
<RoAkSoAx> TheBonki, generalmente estamos , pero no estamos (si es que me dejo entender
<MagicFab_> TheBonki, diga
<MagicFab_> mmh... :|
<rdavila> TheBonki: se ve que almuerzas frente a la PCera
 * xander21c vuelvo al rato voy a dormir a Nextel
<srinux> holaaa
<srinux> estaba en el telefono XD
<srinux> se fueron todos XD
<TheBonki> bueno,
<TheBonki> yo estaba
<TheBonki> aqui almorzando
<TheBonki> frente al pc
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> jo jojo
<TheBonki> viendo tonterias en youtube
<TheBonki> para matar e rato
<srinux> sejajaja
<srinux> yo estaba en lo mismo
<TheBonki> jejeje
<TheBonki> :D
<srinux> qlq
<srinux> q hacs
<NiKeCRu666> Hola!
<srinux> hla
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> o/ NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx, te acuerdas que ayer estuve preguntando sobre el tamanio de la swap?
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> ke fue?
<NiKeCRu666> bueno, uhmn no se que hice mal, pero hice una swap de 2GB en vez de hacer 4 swaps de 512
<RoAkSoAx> para que haces 4 swaps?
<RoAkSoAx> si con 1 swap es suficiente
<RoAkSoAx> el SO no reconoce las 4, solo 1
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<srinux> disculen q me meta en la conver pero para q 4 swap XD
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn ayer nxvl y el otro chibolito me dijeron que eran mejor 4 :S
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj
<NiKeCRu666> por eso preguntaba xD
<srinux> jajajajjajajjaj
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajajjajajajajja disculpen mi ignorancia =(
<srinux> el swap ni se usa
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn segun lo que lei
<NiKeCRu666> era para ayudar a la RAM
<NiKeCRu666> pero que era mejor ponerla a un uso menor para que la computadora no se ponga tan lenta
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, es que en realidad si se puede hacer multiples swap
<RoAkSoAx> pero con una es suficiente
<RoAkSoAx> cuanto de ram tienes?? 1gb??
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<NiKeCRu666> 1GB
<RoAkSoAx> ya pe, con 1 gb de swap es mas que suficiente
<NiKeCRu666> tengo 1GB de RAM y una swap de 2 GB
<TheBonki> fooo!
<NiKeCRu666> proc dual core 1.6 gGHz
<NiKeCRu666> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/6594/pantallazodevsdagpartedku0.png
<NiKeCRu666> a ver cheka las particiones
<srinux> el swap se pone la mitad del ram
<RoAkSoAx> muxa swap por las webas
<RoAkSoAx> srinux, el swap es el doble de la ram, siempre y cuando sea menor a 2gb
<srinux> para q si ni se usa
<srinux> esplicame a ver
<srinux> tu lo usas XD
<RoAkSoAx> srinux, la swap si se usa, has el comando: free y mira cuanto está utilizando de tu ram y cuando de tu swap tu sistema
<srinux> el mio no e usado nada
<srinux> por q tengo 2 gb
<srinux> XD
<srinux> en una pc de 256 de ram si c usa
<srinux> mucho
<RoAkSoAx> srinux, yo tb tengo 2gb de ram
<NiKeCRu666> a ver miren
<NiKeCRu666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26746/
<NiKeCRu666> este... eso esta bien o mal?
<TheBonki> y7o tmb tengo 2 gb
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn pero...alguien me podria decir por favor si eso del pastebin esta bien o mal o que fue?
<TheBonki> srinux: te peude ayudar
<RoAkSoAx> srinux, cuando trabajes con 6 maquinas virtuales ahi te daras cuenta :P
<TheBonki> co neso
<NiKeCRu666> lol!
<NiKeCRu666> yo tengo windows instaldo en otra particion
<RoAkSoAx> de ke tan importante es la swap
<NiKeCRu666> o sea como quien dice no voy a necesitar mucha swap?
<srinux> aaa por eso
<srinux> es q lo usas
<srinux> yo nadamas tengo en mi makina ubuntu
<srinux> solo eso no uso windows
<NiKeCRu666> a mi no me gusta usar windows pero algun dia que este bastante dedicado al messenger pues uso windows porque me soporta la webcam y el microfono al mismo tiempo, en cambio en ubuntu hay como que conflicto =/
<ratasxy> hola a todos
<NiKeCRu666> hola ratasxy
<srinux> jaja bueno yo puedo usar mi webcam y el micro perfectamente en ubuntu con el amsn
<ratasxy> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿bueno yo no, no se cual es el problema =/
<srinux> XD
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿una preugnta, con que comando puedo hacer que linux lea y escriba en los archivos de mi particion que esta instalado windows
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, mira esta imagen http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/6594/pantallazodevsdagpartedku0.png
<ratasxy> elo lee normal windows el ntfs
<TheBonki> y por ejm
<TheBonki> si digamos
<TheBonki> yo tengo mi mp3 en unaparticion de windows
<TheBonki> como puedo hacer para oir mi musica
<TheBonki> se peude?
<ratasxy> claro
<ratasxy> solo entra a tu carpeta y listo
<srinux> entra al disco
<ratasxy> si
<srinux> sudo mount /media/nombre de unidad
<srinux> o puedes montarla con el disk manager
<srinux> esta en los repo
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn entro al disco como dicen, pongo mi contrasena, y luego en la carpeta donde estan mis documentos no muestra los archivos mp3 :S
<srinux> como q no ?
<NiKeCRu666> no los muestra :S
<NiKeCRu666> es raro
<NiKeCRu666> a ver denme un momento voy a ver bien bien :)
<srinux> si q lo es
<srinux> XD
<NiKeCRu666> ya esta! xD
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> estaban en otra carpeta :S
<srinux> jajajjajajaja
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> deneuvo
<TheBonki> yo no entendi bien
<NiKeCRu666> es que mira, tu particion donde esta windows esta en LUGARES y ahi aparece el nombre de la unidad
<NiKeCRu666> en mi caso se llama ACER
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> msi unidadesnos les psue nombre
<TheBonki> :S
<NiKeCRu666> bueno con algun nombre deben figurar
<NiKeCRu666> porque no pueden queda asi no mas
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<TheBonki> puedo ver eso desde la consola
<TheBonki> ?
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<TheBonki> como aver
<NiKeCRu666> fdisk -l
<NiKeCRu666> sudo fdisk -l
<srinux> tambien ves el nombre asi df -all
<srinux> O_o
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<ratasxy> USTEDEN CREEN QUE UNA VESION DE UBUNTU LE DARA A UNA PENTIUM 1
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn yo no he intentado pero pienso que si
<TheBonki> /dev/sda1   *           1        6375    51207156    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TheBonki> /dev/sda2            6376       19456   105073132+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<TheBonki> /dev/sda5           10200       19456    74356821    7  HPFS/NTFS
<TheBonki> /dev/sda6            6376       10199    30716217   83  Linux
<TheBonki> mi musica esta en ﻿/dev/sda5
<NiKeCRu666> yap, pon el comando este "df -all"
<NiKeCRu666> como dijo ratasxy
<NiKeCRu666> ahi te dice donde esta montado
<NiKeCRu666> mira
<NiKeCRu666> /dev/sda1            101627152  65489316  36137836  65% /media/ACER
<NiKeCRu666> ves ahi esta mi unidad llamada ACER
<Genelyk> Hui
<TheBonki> S.ficheros         Bloques de 1K   Usado    Dispon Uso% Montado en
<TheBonki> /dev/sda6             30473564   3605000  25332756  13% /
<TheBonki> proc                         0         0         0   -  /proc
<TheBonki> /sys                         0         0         0   -  /sys
<TheBonki> varrun                 1032560       236   1032324   1% /var/run
<TheBonki> varlock                1032560         0   1032560   0% /var/lock
<TheBonki> udev                   1032560        52   1032508   1% /dev
<TheBonki> devshm                 1032560         0   1032560   0% /dev/shm
<TheBonki> devpts                       0         0         0   -  /dev/pts
<TheBonki> lrm                    1032560     39760    992800   4% /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile
<TheBonki> securityfs                   0         0         0   -  /sys/kernel/security
<TheBonki> nfsd                         0         0         0   -  /proc/fs/nfsd
<TheBonki> binfmt_misc                  0         0         0   -  /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc
<TheBonki> no sale on
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn no veo bien :S
<Genelyk> asy nare
<TheBonki> de esos ninguno es.......
<Genelyk> es es un top ?
<NiKeCRu666> pegalo en http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TheBonki> ok ok
<Genelyk> o un df -h
<NiKeCRu666> mandas el link
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk es un df -all
<Genelyk> asha
<TheBonki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26752/
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<TheBonki> mi discp donde esta mi musica es es /dev/sda5
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> en q pueo ayudar
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, ayudanos xD chekate el pastebin de TheBonki
<NiKeCRu666> no aparece su disco donde esta instalado el WIN2
<TheBonki> nop
<TheBonki> con el sudo fdisk -l
<TheBonki> si salen
<srinux> pone fdisk -l
<Genelyk> si mejor  fdisk --l
<TheBonki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26755/
<NiKeCRu666> sda
<Genelyk> pèro
<Genelyk> q asa
<NiKeCRu666> sda5
<Genelyk> no lo monta ¿?
<NiKeCRu666> nop, no lo ve, no figura, no puede entrar
<NiKeCRu666> su musica esta ahi, y quiere escucharla desde ubuntu
<TheBonki> aja
<TheBonki> sda5 es
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> no sale donde esta m ontado
<Genelyk> montalo manualmente
<NiKeCRu666> derrepente no esta montado
<Genelyk> un df -h
<Genelyk> ai dice q particion esta  montado
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn entonces explicame Genelyk que no entiendo xD
<Genelyk> q cosa
<NiKeCRu666> como montas algo que ya esta montado :S
<Genelyk> si se puede
<Genelyk>  yo lo ago
<NiKeCRu666> ah si :S
<NiKeCRu666> q raro
<Genelyk> pero yo soy yo
<NiKeCRu666> ajajajajajja
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> pero nosotros tambien keremso se yo
<TheBonki> XD
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<Genelyk> montalo
<Genelyk> crea una carpeta en /mnt
<Genelyk> y lo montas ai
<NiKeCRu666> ah si pues! xD
<NiKeCRu666> yo tenia que volver a montar mi mp3 se acuerdan? xD
<NiKeCRu666> ajajjaja
<Genelyk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/carpeta  -o
<TheBonki> no se epude asi
<Genelyk> por q no
<Genelyk> :S
<TheBonki> ﻿sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/carpeta -o
<Genelyk> q eerror te sale
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo
<NiKeCRu666> un momento
<NiKeCRu666> bye bye
<TheBonki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26757/
<srinux> q paso thebonki
<srinux> ?
<TheBonki> quiero montar
<TheBonki> mi
<Genelyk> en vez
<Genelyk>  de -o
<Genelyk>  pon
<TheBonki> ﻿ /dev/sda5
<Genelyk> -force
<srinux> pera es fasil
<TheBonki> ﻿ /dev/sda5
<Genelyk> o solo pong
<Genelyk> ﻿sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/carpeta
<Genelyk>  sin la  o
<srinux> mandame esto
<srinux> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<srinux> e paste bin
<TheBonki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26758/
<srinux> ese es
<srinux> ?
<TheBonki> aja
<srinux> pegaste todo
<srinux> ?
<TheBonki> aja
<srinux> y pusiste sudo  fdisk -l
<srinux> q te salio
<srinux> me lo perdi
<srinux> mandalo
<Genelyk> plop
<srinux> es este el link
<srinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26755/
<srinux> es ese ?
<TheBonki> si
<srinux> ok
<srinux> pone esto a ver
<srinux> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ; sudo mkdir /media/sda5 ; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 -o force
<srinux> en la consola
<srinux> ....
<srinux> se monto ?
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> /dev/sda5              71G   27G   45G  37% /media/sda5
<srinux> se monto
<srinux> ??
<TheBonki> si
<srinux> aa vite
<TheBonki> :D
<TheBonki> bien tio
<Genelyk> plop
<srinux> jeje
<TheBonki> eres bravo
<Genelyk> el  ntfs-3g ya viene por defecto
<Genelyk> xD1
<srinux> XD
<dantrix> las
<dantrix> o/
<TheBonki> chevere tio
<TheBonki> los kiero
<ratasxy> hola dantrix
<TheBonki> :D:D:D
<TheBonki> me kito
<dantrix> hola ratasxy
<dantrix> q news
<dantrix> xander21c, ???
<Genelyk> seguro ta ocupado
<Genelyk> jajajajaja
<Genelyk> io me acuerdo cuando este canal era mas calladito
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> raras veces habla nvxl y roak
<Genelyk> y peli parecia un bot
<dantrix> ZZZzzzZZZzzzz...
<Genelyk> wajajajaja
<srinux> amigos ya regreso voy a fumar un cigarro para consentrarme mas XD
<dantrix> gegege
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<Genelyk> el cigarro mata
<Genelyk> y se impredna a la ropa el olor
<Genelyk> wajajaj
<srinux> a ver quien de aqui a tenido problemas con el audio en ubuntu ?
<dantrix> srinux, el problema se puede deber a mdiverssos factores
<dantrix> mi problema era que no tenia audifonos ...gggg
<srinux> pero la mayoria es en la vercion 8.04
<srinux> ubuntu , xubuntu , kubuntu
<dantrix> a eso si, lo que es referente al audio esta asqueroso
<srinux> siii
<srinux> esta como raro
<srinux> pero el audio q da problema es el q trae por defecto verdad
<dantrix> yo tengo , en mi casa ,dos isntalaciones de ubuntu, una con 6.06 y otra con 8.04
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> creo q el problema
<Genelyk> radica
<Genelyk> en q antes del 8.04 se usaba el ALSA
<srinux> sip
<Genelyk> ahora se usa el PULSE
<srinux> bueno mi ubuntu tiene el alsa por defecto
<Genelyk> q ubuntu ?
<srinux> no se lo q cambiado ni nada
<srinux> 8.04
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> q raro
<srinux> sip
<srinux> es lo raro
<srinux> trajo ese
<Genelyk> osea q si abres un video en  youtube suena ?
<srinux> nunk me dio problema
<srinux> sip
<Genelyk> taz seguro  q es la 8.04
<srinux> serio
<srinux> hardy
<Genelyk> o iciste un upgrade de la 7.10 a la 8.04
<srinux> nop
<srinux> mira acepta la imagen
<srinux> dise alsamixer
<srinux> es ese a ?
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> aun no descarga
<srinux> nop se cansela
<Genelyk> tamales maiana tengo q ir a wilson
<srinux> pero se llama alsamixer
<srinux> pero el pulse ese cuando el audio se va yo lo e repaarado asi
<srinux> estas
<srinux> o_O
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> no comienza
<Genelyk>  la descarga
<Genelyk> zzz
<srinux> jajjaa la descarga se aborto desde hace rato
<srinux> XD
<srinux> y q tu no tienes audio en youtube ?
<Genelyk> si tengo
<srinux> yap
<Genelyk> pero tube q instalar el  libflashsupport
<srinux> sip
<srinux> mira la ves pasada un amigo tenia el pulse
<srinux> y se lo arregle asi por no escuchaba nada
<srinux> mira
<srinux> le dije q hisiera esto
<srinux> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<srinux> abiro eso
<srinux> y puso al final
<srinux> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<srinux> y guardo y sono
<srinux> no c por q hay q poner eso
<Genelyk> es creo q el pulse es el intermediaro  entre el fierro y el alsa
<Genelyk> pero si lo pones asi entonces va directo del fierro al alsa
<dantrix> una consulta cuanto costara un cooler
<srinux> ta raro
<Genelyk> q tañam,ano
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> maniana  voya wlson
<Genelyk> de pasada pregunto xD!
<dantrix> ya toy de fugs
<dantrix> nos vemos
<Genelyk> plop
 * dantrix se quita.... byes
<ratasxy> amigos ahorita regreso bytes
<Genelyk> sera por eso q a mi me desperto
<Genelyk> sueñooo
<Genelyk> un  suieño yo vivi
<srinux> ¬¬
<srinux> XD
<srinux> q es eso
<Genelyk> cumbia
<Genelyk> caña brava
<srinux> jajaja ok
<srinux> ya venngo
<srinux> ya listo
<srinux> es q sonaba cuando escribia la bisina interna del cpu XD
<srinux> me cabrea eso
<Genelyk> laq  cosa
<srinux> la bosina interna
<srinux> la del cpu
<srinux> para ya la arregle
<Genelyk> plop
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-12
<freddierith> hola gente
<VaC|0> hola freddierith
<Genelyk> HI
<freddierith> como va sr de la sam marcos
<freddierith> es para mañana
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> alguien sabe como descragar como premiun en megaupload
<Genelyk> en ubuntu-es esta las respuesta
<ratasxy> como puedo montar una unidad
<freddierith> qe tipo de unidad
<ratasxy> ntfs
<Genelyk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/particion /carpeta destino
<ratasxy> y si no meacuerdo el nombre del disco
<ratasxy> no hay un gestor de montage
<ratasxy> Geneluk
<ratasxy> Genelyk
<Genelyk> plop
<ratasxy> genelyk no hay un programa para montar
<Genelyk> comom
<Genelyk> :s
<Genelyk>  quieres q se monte al iniciar ?
<ratasxy> no para montar ahorita es que no me acuerdo el nombre de la particion
<Genelyk> primero as un fdisk -l
<Genelyk> sudo fdisk -l
<Genelyk>  ai sale los disco s
<Genelyk>  luego los montas manualmente
<Genelyk> q cosa  kieres montar ??
<ratasxy> un ntfs
<Genelyk> un disco ?
<ratasxy> si
<Genelyk> un tk
<Genelyk> reiniciar
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> van manhana a la install party
<genelyk> yata
<genelyk> q jue
<genelyk> ratasxy q kerias
<ratasxy> quiero saber como montar un disco Genelyk
<genelyk> ese disco no externo verdad
<genelyk> o tienes el disco  con usb externo
<ratasxy> esta en el mismo dico que ubuntu la particion ntfs
<ratasxy> no es externo
<genelyk> asha
<genelyk>  pasate tu fstab
<ratasxy>  lo que pasa es que ubuntu esta instalado con wubi
<genelyk> y :S
<genelyk> igual debe tener  su fstab
<genelyk> nunk instale con wubi
<ratasxy>  si pero esta en la carpeta home
<genelyk> XD
<genelyk>  pasate tu fstab para ver q  puede hacer
<ratasxy> y cuando busco digamos appserv que esta en el disco d entra
<ratasxy> Disco /dev/sda: 41.1 GB, 41174138880 bytes
<ratasxy> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 5005 cilindros
<ratasxy> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ratasxy> Identificador de disco: 0xb304b304
<ratasxy> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<ratasxy> /dev/sda1   *           1        1620    13012618+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ratasxy> /dev/sda2            1621        5005    27190012+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ratasxy> /dev/sda5            1621        1854     1879040    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ratasxy> Disco /dev/sdb: 6448 MB, 6448619520 bytes
<ratasxy> 194 cabezas, 50 sectores/pista, 1298 cilindros
<ratasxy> Unidades = cilindros de 9700 * 512 = 4966400 bytes
<ratasxy> Identificador de disco: 0xc58dd46d
<ratasxy> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<ratasxy> /dev/sdb1               1        1299     6294528    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ratasxy> root@familia-desktop:~#
<genelyk> kelo tu fstab
<ratasxy> o como se saca el fsatb
<genelyk> taz en ubuntu ?
<ratasxy> si
<genelyk> den la consola
<genelyk> nano /etc/fstab
<ratasxy> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ratasxy> #
<ratasxy> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ratasxy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ratasxy> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /               ext3    loop,errors=remount-ro 0  $
<ratasxy> /host/ubuntu/disks/boot /boot           none    bind            0       0
<ratasxy> /host/ubuntu/disks/usr.disk /usr            ext3    loop            0       2
<ratasxy> /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none            swap    loop,sw         0       0
<ratasxy> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ratasxy> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<genelyk> amm
<genelyk> tienes un cd live a la mano
<ratasxy> si
<genelyk> por q
<genelyk>  voy a intentar algo
<ratasxy> q
<genelyk> agrega una linea
<genelyk> pon
<genelyk> /dev/sda5	/media/carpeta	ntfs-3g	rw,user,auto,utf8
<ratasxy> ya
<genelyk> guardalo y reinicia
<genelyk>  aver q pasa
<genelyk> enb caso no puedas entrar
<genelyk> entras al cd live y borras loq agregaste
<ratasxy> ya
<genelyk> okz
<genelyk>  pruebaa
<genelyk>  aver
<ratasxy> ya espera que termine de descargar algo
<genelyk> jojojo
<genelyk> cual el alpha2 ?
<ratasxy> que ya hay el alpha2
<ratasxy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-2/ dice not found
<ratasxy> que se bajaron el server
<genelyk> amm
<genelyk> y de donde toy descargando yo :S
<ratasxy>  aver pasame la url
<genelyk> toy bajando co  un acceleradfor e n windows
<ratasxy> PERO PASAME LAURL
<ratasxy> de donde descargas Genelyk
<genelyk> cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily
<genelyk> hey mio es lanzamiento diaario
<genelyk> xD!
<genelyk>  yo soy test cde xubun x d1
<ratasxy> a
<ratasxy> bye bye
<srinux> buenas
<srinux> ahora si q no queda nadie XD
<Genelyk> wajajaj
<srinux> XD
<srinux> nadamas 3
<Genelyk> JAJAJ
<Genelyk> se pos
<srinux> hey tu respondes de año en año XD
<srinux> jajajj
<Genelyk> taba  instalando
<Genelyk> xubuntu en una maquina
<Genelyk>  u.u
<Genelyk> q jue
<srinux> aaa ya
<Genelyk> q asiendo
<srinux> descargando la discogradia de sonata artica XD
<Genelyk> yo bajando gentoo en una maquina, en la otra instalando xubuntu
<Genelyk> y en esta chateando
<Genelyk> y leyendo un popco
<srinux> hay un man en ubuntu es q quiere ayuda con xubintu
<srinux> jaja
<srinux> xubuntu
<srinux> no c mucho de xubuntu
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> ese bronkis
<Genelyk> thbronki
<Genelyk> no me cuerdo
<srinux> no hay nadie en mi canal ese si de verda q no hay nadie
<srinux> no otro
<srinux> el bronki ya tiene todo bien
<Genelyk> aun no termino mi manual
<Genelyk> xD!
<srinux> jajja
<Genelyk> lo deje a medias
<Genelyk> nadie usaba xubuntu
<Genelyk> yo era el unico lol
<srinux> jaja
<Genelyk> pero igual lo sigo usado
<Genelyk> y tu q usas
<Genelyk>  windows o  linux
<Genelyk> :D
<srinux> solo uso ubuntu
<Genelyk> y por q usas ubuntu ?
<Genelyk> por q esta de moda ?
<srinux> ttenia elive tambien
<lastent> buenas noches
<srinux> bueno me gusta por lo seguridad y rapides
<Genelyk> lei comentarios q fedora es mejor q ubuntu xD!
<Genelyk> rapidez
<srinux> fedora es mas lento un poco
<srinux> el 9
<srinux> creo
<lastent> Genelyk, estas haciendo de abogado del diablo?
<Genelyk> ubuntu es mas lento q  todos
<Genelyk> si es q o tengo naa q hacer
<Genelyk> T_T
<srinux> jaja lo dics por q usas xubuntu
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> mientras descargan alguns cositas
<Genelyk> xubuntu es xfce
<srinux> bueno el elive es mas rapido q ubuntu
<Genelyk> el entorno mas rapido
<lastent> elive?
<Genelyk> tambien uso fluxbuntu
<Genelyk>  slackware
<srinux> es debian
<Genelyk> fedora
<Genelyk> :d
<Genelyk>  y tenia opensuse
<lastent> Genelyk, no le gustan los eyecandies
<Genelyk> probando todas las distros q valgan la pena
<Genelyk> prefiero un wendos con sp3
<srinux> jaja yo ago eso pero no c
<Genelyk> es mas rapido q ubuntu
<Genelyk> xD!
<srinux> me e quedado con ubuntu
<Genelyk>  claro con su desfragmentada
<srinux> jaja y el puppy linux XD
<Genelyk> tambiebn el DSL
<Genelyk> el antixmepis
<srinux> ejej
<Genelyk> el  desktopBSD
<Genelyk> no me gusta el mundo unix por  q no sep uede jugar
<Genelyk> nnada decente
<Genelyk> ni  un call duty 2
<Genelyk> o un devil my cry 2
<Genelyk> ni emulandoo
<srinux> mmm bueno no me gusta jugar na en la pc
<srinux> XD
<srinux> es la ventaja mia
<srinux> para eso tengo mi ps2 y no me mato jajaj
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> esa ps2
<Genelyk>  es lento
<Genelyk>  todos los graficos cuadrados
<Genelyk>  n goku budokai se salva
<srinux> jaja
<Genelyk> ni gta
<srinux> cual a ver te gusta el 360
<srinux> q se quema
<Genelyk> su chi`p
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> ese tambienes una tonteria
<srinux> el ps3 no le copia ak si no ya tubiera
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> sus  blueray
<Genelyk> alguno de ustdes ya tiene el polo de ubuntu pe ¿
<lastent> yo no
<lastent> verdad me hiciste acordar
<Genelyk> ya termino la  charla de kejas , ahora propongamos  ideas para tener fondos para ubuntu pe
<srinux> jajajj
<Genelyk> q podriamos hacer
<Genelyk> pa tener fondos
<srinux> me sacaron de la charla
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> q opinan de una  pollaada
<srinux> me voy para mi canal
<Genelyk> tu canal
<Genelyk> :_S
<Genelyk> q canal
<srinux> yo soy de panama
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> oe  es broma no era de tomar en serio
<srinux> toy en varios canales
<srinux> nadamas miren mi canal
<Genelyk> xD!
<srinux> #ubuntu-pa
<Genelyk> ubuntu-pa
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk> jajaja
<lastent> Genelyk, yo pienso que se puede dar soporte a los que venden compus con ubuntu, pero facil y eso ya lo hacen, o facil en otros locos ya han hecho unas cosas, le preguntamos al counsil ellos deben saber
<srinux> solo esta chanserv
<Genelyk> counsil ta mas perdido
<Genelyk> preguntales
<Genelyk>  a viperhoot o a xanders
<Genelyk>  o a nxvl
<Genelyk>  bvas a ver
<Genelyk>  nadie sabe q hacer
<Genelyk> en soporte esta bien
<lastent> Genelyk, pero ellos le pueden preguntar a otros councils de otros locos
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> la situacion de peru es un poco distinta
<Genelyk> aki somos mas locos xD!
<srinux> jajjaa
<Genelyk> el soporte , venta de subenirs
<lastent> Genelyk, pero creo que eso ya se hace por medio de la pagina de ubuntu
<Genelyk> una vez  m dije q seruia bueno , hacer un install party en miraflores, ahy ai seguridad, internet gratis
<srinux> alguno de ustedes conoc a olsano
<Genelyk> pero cobran caro en la pagina
<Genelyk> aki podriamos cobrar 20 soles por mes
<Genelyk> claro todo la el fondo ubuntutero
<Genelyk> nuuu
<lastent> uhm?
<Genelyk> es q el soporte q cobra canonial
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> caro
<Genelyk> o ese curso q daba atravez  de la web era de 100 euros
<Genelyk> jaja  450 soles
<Genelyk> aca q somos mas misios
<srinux> thebonky
<srinux> q hay
<TheBonki> ahi trankilo
<TheBonki> tio
<TheBonki> lo q habia montado en la tarde
<TheBonki> mi D a /media/sda1
<TheBonki> se habia deshecho
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> lo tube q volver ahacer
<TheBonki> nsoe pro q
<TheBonki> e /media/sda5
<TheBonki> en la tarde lo monte
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> de deshizo
<nxvl> TheBonki: has firmado el CoC?
<TheBonki> aun no
<TheBonki> creo
<TheBonki> por ?
<nxvl> por tu aplicacion a ubuntu-pe
<nxvl> firmalo y vuelve a postular
<nxvl> :D
<TheBonki> listo
<nxvl> aun no esta firmado
<nxvl> :S
<TheBonki> dame la url
<TheBonki> aver
<nxvl> de q?
<TheBonki> del codigo
<TheBonki> Coc
<nxvl> ?
<nxvl> no entiendo
<ratasxy> hola
<rdavila> hey ratasxy ;)
<ratasxy> ahola rdavila
<lastent> gente van a la San Marcos(bueno si es que estan en Lima)
<ratasxy> creo que es en la puerta 5
<ratasxy> ya ps yo voy
<lastent> ratasxy, sabes donde es la puerta 5?
<ratasxy> sops
<lastent> sops?
<ratasxy> si
<ratasxy> lastent
<lastent> ratasxy, me podrias decir cual es?
<ratasxy> es la que va a la plaza lastent
<lastent> ratasxy, a que plaza?
<ratasxy> en la av colonial
<ratasxy> lastent
<lastent> ratasxy, uhm a ver si llego sano y salvo
<ratasxy> suabe q teb cogoteen
<ratasxy> lastent
<lastent> serio?
<ratasxy> no no creo
<lastent> ratasxy, bueno llevare mi guardaespaldas ja ja ja
<lastent> hasta luego
<ratasxy> no creo los cogoteadores son muy exijentes jajaja
<ratasxy> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> hola ratasxy
<NiKeCRu666> q talcos?
<ratasxy> nada aqui bien bajando unos capitulos de pokemon
<NiKeCRu666> jajaajaja yo estoy bajando aun las actualizaciones de ubuntu xD
<NiKeCRu666> olvide dejarla ayer encendida bajando las actua.
<NiKeCRu666> 273 paquetes de actualizacion -.-
<NiKeCRu666> y tengo que llevar en 6 minutos mi laptop para uqe le vean los speakers xD
<NiKeCRu666> jeje
<ratasxy> a donde la vas a llevar a nova o al ateresita jja
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> sorry estaba desayunando xD
<NiKeCRu666> la voy a llevar a la tienda de una amiga
<NiKeCRu666> queda justo al costado del pasaje de la catedral
<NiKeCRu666> en san francisco
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<ratasxy> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> si ps
<NiKeCRu666> bueno me voy a cambiar ya safo en unos minutos xD
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> bueno me retiro
<NiKeCRu666> cuidense
<NiKeCRu666> o/ bye bye!
<ratasxy> hola
 * CarlosBacalla is back (gone 00:03:37)
<TheBonki> hol
<TheBonki> ahay alguien
<TheBonki> x ahi?
<srinux> hhola
<TheBonki> tio
<TheBonki> creoq malogremi particion de windows
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> q le paso
<TheBonki> cuadno quiero iniciar con windows
<TheBonki> carga
<TheBonki> la webedita que dice windwdows xp
<TheBonki> y de ahi sale una pantalla axul y se reinicia
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> XD
<TheBonki> creoq se por el montado d la particion
<TheBonki> supongo q sea x eso
<srinux> la pantalla azul de bienvenida
<TheBonki> no no
<srinux> no eso no tiene q ver
<TheBonki> antes
<srinux> y probaste cuando inisias ponerlo en modo aprueba de errores
<TheBonki> la paltalla negra donde sale la vbanderita
<TheBonki> iguak
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> ya la cague
<TheBonki> XD
<srinux> pero el xubuntu si arranca
<TheBonki> si
<TheBonki> normalaso
<srinux> mandame el grub y el menu.lst en paste bin
<srinux> para verlo
<TheBonki> on ta eso
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> el grub
<TheBonki> y el menu.lst
<srinux> el menu.lst
<srinux> esta en boot/grub/
<srinux> mandame sola mente el menu.lst
<srinux> en paste bin
<TheBonki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26943/
<srinux> dejame verlo pera
<TheBonki> ok
<srinux> espera q estoy quemando una peli en cd ya esta creando el iso XD
<TheBonki> XD
<srinux> dvd
<TheBonki> un toke ok
<TheBonki> kieor hace
<TheBonki> uan prueba
<GNU-Linux> Hola Gente
<srinux> por eso solo uso ubuntu
<srinux> dualboot
<srinux> hola GNU
<GNU-Linux> Hola que novedades por aqui
<srinux> thebonki q tiene problemas con el windows jajjajaja
<GNU-Linux> T:s
<GNU-Linux> bueno de eso cosa no sabria ayudar
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<srinux> jejje
<srinux> es q no le arranca le sale la pantalla azul XD
<srinux> fue lo q dijo
<srinux> nada thebnki
<TheBonki> no nada
<TheBonki> :(
<GNU-Linux> tienes ubuntu
<GNU-Linux> ?
<TheBonki> xubuntu
<GNU-Linux> funciona tu xubuntu
<TheBonki> aja
<GNU-Linux> ?
<GNU-Linux> si o no
<TheBonki> si
<GNU-Linux> ya pues entonces tienes todo
<GNU-Linux> si tienes linux tienes todo
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<srinux> jajajjaja
<srinux> siii
<GNU-Linux> :-)
<srinux> un amigo quiere cambiarc a ubuntu pero dic q se le tildea la pantalla
<srinux> XD
<GNU-Linux> hummm como es eso haber explica
<GNU-Linux>  como que le tilde la pantalla
<srinux> si cuando lo esta intalando
<srinux> cuando te da a elegir el idioma del teclado creo
<srinux> antes de q pongas la hora
<srinux> orita esta me imagin tratando
<srinux> de intalarlo
<GNU-Linux> ajam
<GNU-Linux> ya veamos que tarjta de video tiene
<GNU-Linux> ?
<srinux> es una SiS
<srinux> de 64mb creo
<GNU-Linux> integrada
<GNU-Linux> al ser sis no deberia de darle problemas
<GNU-Linux> que lo instale normal
<GNU-Linux>  cuando termine la instalacion que le de en actualizar
<GNU-Linux> y se arregla
<GNU-Linux> no tendra ningun problema
<GNU-Linux>  por cierto que version esta instalando
<srinux> es lo q le digo
<GNU-Linux> asi como las caracteristicas de la pc
<srinux> le dije q intalar el 7.10
<srinux> por q esa no tiene muchos problemas
<srinux> y como es novato
<srinux> asi no se tiene q matar
<GNU-Linux> es una salida
<GNU-Linux> pero mejor seria si instala la 8.04
<srinux> si pero si le da problemas el audio XD
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> bueno ni modo
<srinux> despues cuando maneja mejor le digo q se pase al 8.04
<GNU-Linux> aunque sigo pensando que seria mejor que instale la 8.04
<GNU-Linux> claro esta siempre y cuando su ordenador lo aguante
<srinux> bueno a mi no me a dado problemas el 8.04
<srinux> jeje se
<GNU-Linux> y desde luego si le da problemas que tenga a alguien que le oriente a instalarlo
<GNU-Linux>  para que asi de esa forma valla aprendiendo
<GNU-Linux> bueno gente me tengo que ir
<srinux> dale
<srinux> suerte
<GNU-Linux> bytes
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> q paso
<TheBonki> mejor borro mi windows
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> si ya no me va aservir
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> pero si borras el win creo q se te daña ubuntu
<srinux> no toy seguro
<srinux> pregunta en el canal ubuntu-es
<TheBonki> dice q no hay problema si lo hago bien
<TheBonki> :S
<srinux> jajja
<srinux> no c
<srinux> yo pienso q daña el grub
<TheBonki> le quito el grub
<srinux> mmm bueno
<TheBonki> no quieor tener ese windows instalad
<TheBonki> y peor si no funciona
<srinux> bueno si no funciona solo intalas xubuntu denuevo XD
<TheBonki> aasu
<TheBonki> toda la jarana denuevo
<TheBonki> asu
<TheBonki> mare
<srinux> jaja
<Genelyk> ecooo
<Genelyk> ecooo
<Genelyk> eco co co
<Genelyk> ecoro co co
<srinux> thebonki
<srinux> ya lo arregaste ?
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> tio
<TheBonki> estoyt d mal humor pro ese windows basura
<srinux> jajaja
<TheBonki> y todsa la cantidad de software pirata q tengo ahi
<TheBonki> XD
<srinux> mejor quedate con xubuntu
<srinux> tiene todo
<TheBonki> si
<Genelyk> por siacaso no tienes el siscont 9.3 ?
<TheBonki> pero queiro eliminarlo
<TheBonki> bueno gente
<TheBonki> ahi nso vemos
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ese muchacho se va a lanzar
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> ajaja
<TheBonki> byebye
<srinux> jajja
<TheBonki> haya alimantar al cerebro
<srinux> siscont q es como hoja de calculo
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk> ese mero
<Genelyk> tengo el instalador solo q mi arcxhivo cab1 ta mal
<Genelyk> u.u
<srinux> yap
<srinux> no uso ese XD
<srinux> uso es el de open office
<Genelyk> es q no es para mi
<srinux> mmm ya
<srinux> quieres el intalado
<Genelyk> es para una chibola ,  " a tu sabes de computadoras , me puedes formatear mi maquina , le pones le office 2007 "
<srinux> r
<Genelyk> wajajaja
<srinux> jajjajja
<Genelyk> a una pentiun 4 de 2.0ghz
<srinux> deja me ver
<srinux> ese es duro de encontrar XD
<srinux> y por que no intala el office con crossover ?
<srinux> el 2003
<Genelyk> "por que el 2007 , me enselan en mi insituto "
<srinux> mmmm
<Genelyk> zzzz
<srinux> y para q quiere el siscont 9.3
<srinux> entoncs
<Genelyk> si al final se guarda en .doc
<Genelyk> es q ella usa eso para sus estudios de contabilidad
<srinux> en open se guarda en doc
<srinux> es te refieres q despues no es ocmpatible con el office 2007
<Genelyk> no se yo , le instalare el  2003
<Genelyk> su maquina m,uy lñenta pa el 2007
<srinux> bueno ese funciona
<srinux> jjajjaj
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk>  ni google encuentra
<Genelyk>  siscont 9.3 serial
<Genelyk> xD
<srinux> jajaja
<srinux> esta bien difisil
<Genelyk> se ps
<Genelyk> uhmm
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-13
<srinux> ¬¬
<srinux> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LutapMc> hola!!!
<srinux> sha no hay casi nadie
<srinux> XD
<Genelyk> se ai
<Genelyk> solo q taba asiendo mi tarea
<srinux> jaja ok yua vengo voy a cnar
<Genelyk> jajaja
<mIgggUeL_> jaaaa espero q haya alguien
<srinux> ...
<srinux> hola
<mIgggUeL_> holas!
<mIgggUeL_> vaya!!!
<mIgggUeL_> q tal srinux
<srinux> XD
<srinux> aui pasandola
<mIgggUeL_> man haz configurado algun gateway con debian o ubuntu?
<srinux> mm nop
<mIgggUeL_> osea una pc q haga de gateway firewall
<mIgggUeL_> de tu red ñ_ñ
<mIgggUeL_> ches
<srinux> pregunta en el canal es
<srinux> a dabor
<srinux> el sabe ese tema
<mIgggUeL_> gracias man
<srinux> ok
<mIgggUeL_> tu eres miembro activo?
<mIgggUeL_> antes me llegaban los msjs de la lista de ubuntu-pe
<srinux> como asi
<mIgggUeL_> xq me inscribí
<srinux> en el canal ???
<mIgggUeL_> pero andaba recontra full, los leía nomás no participaba mucho, pero luego me salí
<mIgggUeL_> la falta de tiempo
<srinux> a yap
<srinux> yo soy del locoteam de panam XD pero nunk hay nadie en el canal
<srinux> por eso esto en el ubuntu-es
<srinux> y aqui hay un amigo en nick es olsano pero no esta aun
<mIgggUeL_> ahhh, yo sí soy peruano x)
<srinux> si yo c XD
<srinux> en el canal español orita no hay nadie q te pueda ayuda XD
<srinux> se fueron
<srinux> llegan mas tarde
<mIgggUeL_> sí me imagino, x el horario
<mIgggUeL_> y además es dia de juerga
<srinux> jej
<srinux> forces talves te ayude
<srinux> ese si esta
<srinux> por q de redes no c mucho XD
<mIgggUeL_> si ps
<mIgggUeL_> yo no tanto tampoco :S
<srinux> tu sabes como registrar un canal
<srinux> ?
<Genelyk> o q jue
<srinux> geneluk saber como registrar un canal
<srinux> ?
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk>  ai una guia
<Genelyk> par ael freenode
<Genelyk> pero si el canal  no se trata del inux
<Genelyk> se cierra
<Genelyk> salgo a cenarr
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk>  tengo ambree
<srinux> jaja ok
<mIgggUeL_> =(
<mIgggUeL_> nadie me ayuda :S
<srinux> XD
<srinux> hey sabes registrar un canal irc
<mIgggUeL_> mmm
<mIgggUeL_> claro
<srinux> quiero q aparesca el chanserv
<srinux> ya sabes como
<mIgggUeL_> ./cs register #channel password desc
<srinux> en desc q pongo XD
<mIgggUeL_> alguna descripcion
<srinux> cualquier cosa
<mIgggUeL_> desc=este canal es para....
<srinux> ok
<srinux> ya lo puse y no salio nada
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: hay una opcion, no recuerdo cual pero es para que chanserv entre es como sentinel o algo asi
<RoAkSoAx> dejame revisar
<srinux> ok
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: prueba: /msg chanserv #canal set guard on
<srinux> ok
<srinux> pero en canal pongo el nombre del canal
<srinux> verdad
<srinux> asi /msg chanserv #srinuxubuntu set guard on
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: si
<srinux> mm no salio nada
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: ya lo registraste
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<srinux> tengo un manual y me dic q para registrar es asi pera
<srinux> no puedo ponelo
<srinux> XD
<srinux> msg chanserv register #canal clave descripcion
<srinux> asi pero falto el/ al prinsipio
<RoAkSoAx> --> /msg ChanServ REGISTER #atheme
<RoAkSoAx> --> /msg ChanServ REGISTER #canal
<srinux> ok
<RoAkSoAx> y luego eso del guard
<srinux> ok
<srinux> jajajajaj no veo q pase nada
<miggguel> q cliente para irc usas srinux ?
<srinux> xchat
<miggguel> ou
<miggguel> de ubuntu verdad
<miggguel> no lo he usado :/
<srinux> sip
<miggguel> pero ponte en irssi no estaban configurado los alias
<miggguel> osea en vez de /cs tenia q hacer /msg chanserv@services.dal.net
<srinux> como como
<miggguel> weno aca no se como sera, x cierto te recomiendo irssi
<srinux> irssi es en consola
<miggguel> asi es
<srinux> pero no c es como raro XD
<miggguel> pero si te documentas y lees un pokito al final se vuelve poderosisima x)
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: cuando aprendas a utilizarlño, puede que te guste ;)
<srinux> pero ayi si se puede registrar el canal ?
<srinux> lo intalo de una XD
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: es lo mismo, simplemente registra /msh chanserv register #canal
<srinux> si pero por q no c puede en el xchat
<srinux> puse eso y no me sale nada
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: sino: /msg chanserv help
<RoAkSoAx> y te dará los comandos
<srinux> ok
<srinux> no hace nada
<srinux> debe ser el xchat
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: el xchat no tiene nada que ver con los comandos del chanserv o nickserv
<miggguel> debe ser
<srinux> si pero pongo esto /msg chanserv help y no sale nada
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: sale en un canal donde esté el chanserv, sino mira en status, mira en tu lista de canales en cual apareció
<srinux> el irssi esta en synaptic ???
<srinux> como q salga en un canal
<srinux> orita tengo varios
<srinux> abiertos
<srinux> en mi canal solo salgo yoo srinux
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: mira en cual te ha mostrado el resultado del comando
<srinux> aaa ok
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: pues en tu canal no te va a mostrar nada chanserv
<srinux> en el ubuntu-pa XD
<RoAkSoAx> porque chanserv no está en tu canal
<srinux> jajja estaba esperando en el mio
<miggguel> srinux si esta en synaptic
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: no, solo muestra en un canal donde esté el chanserv
<miggguel> oye RoAkSoAx sabes algo de redes?
<srinux> orita lo intalo a ver
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: si
<miggguel> :D
<miggguel> mira, tengo varias pcs en mi casa
<srinux> mira ahora pongo esto → REGISTER #srinuxubuntu y sale You are not logged in.
<miggguel> srinux tu nick esta registrado?
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: registra tu nick y logeate
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: ya...
<srinux> como registro eso trate y no pude
<miggguel> RoAkSoAx: e instale en una pc con debian el shorewall
<miggguel> para hacer q sea mi gateway/firewall y mas adelante me sirva de proxy, etc
<miggguel> el caso es q segui unos tutos pero nada man, no logro salir a internet desde las pcs (q estan en win)
<RoAkSoAx> pues, yo no se utilizar shorewall
<RoAkSoAx> pero te puedo dar una linea en iptables para que hagas eso
<miggguel> te puedo pasar la configuracion de mi /etc/network/interfaces ?
<miggguel> creo q es un problema de ruteo, me he trabado
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: has habilitado el ip forwarding en /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<miggguel> si
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: entonces pastebin tus iptables, iptables -t nat -L
<srinux> q va sigo si poder me voy a google a ver XD
<miggguel> mira te explico un poco la config
<miggguel> mi eth0 es la q sale a internet y la eth1 la q es para la red interna
<miggguel> iface eth0 inet static
<miggguel> address 192.168.1.22
<miggguel> netmask 255.255.255.0
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: dame el ip de eth0 y el ip de eth1
<miggguel> gateway 192.168.1.1
<miggguel> ese es de eth0
<miggguel> el de eth1:
<miggguel> iface eth1 inet static
<miggguel> address 192.168.9.1
<miggguel> netmask 255.255.255.0
<miggguel> broadcast 192.168.9.255
<miggguel> network 192.168.9.0
<RoAkSoAx> ya has esto: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.9.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.22
<miggguel> ya esta
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: ya toncs ya deberias tener internet en tus pc's
<srinux> roaksoax  como registro el nick
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: /msg nickserv register help
<srinux> ok
<RoAkSoAx> y te saldrá como registar.. en STATUS kreo
<miggguel> RoAkSoAx: en una pc de windows puse lo sgte
<miggguel> ip: 192.168.9.10
<miggguel> mascara de subred: 255.255.255.0
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: netmask 255.255.255.0 y gatweway 192.168.9.1
<miggguel> puerta de enlace: 192.168.9.1
<RoAkSoAx> si ta bien
<RoAkSoAx> despues del comando de iptables que te dí ya deberias tener internet
<miggguel> mmmm
<miggguel> lo raro es q en la pc del gateway no puedo entrar a internet
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: osea en tu linux, eth0 es 192.168.1.22 y eth1 192.168.9.1 verdad?? y esa puede entrar a internet?
<srinux> RoAkSoAx>yo puse eso hace 2 dias y nunk me llego el correo
<srinux> ayi hay q poner email
<srinux> XD
<RoAkSoAx> srinux: pues si, es nuevo sistema de registro de nicks...
<srinux> jeje
<miggguel> claro asi esta en el archivo /etc/network/interfaces : pero si pongo $ ifconfig me sale inet addr: 169.254.136.178 Bcast: 169.254.255.255 mask 255.255.0.0
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: pega tu /etc/network/interfaces en pastebin.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> e intenta: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<miggguel> ey RoAkSoAx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26982/
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: despues del sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart... ya aparece en ifconfig?
<miggguel> oh si
<miggguel> vuelve todo, hasta tengo internet
<miggguel> cuando conecto un cable a una pc de win se pierde todo
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: ahora entonces, ejecuta la regla de iptables que te dí, y prueba el INET en los clientes
<miggguel> iptables -t nat -L
<RoAkSoAx> <RoAkSoAx>	ya has esto: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.9.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.22
<miggguel> ya esta
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: ahora prueba en las pc's que tan conectadas teniendo a tu linux como gateway
<miggguel> oye pero no se q pasa, mira te lo pego
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<miggguel> ey RoAkSoAx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26985/
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: pues cual es lo raro?
<miggguel> pasa eso siempre, reinicio la red y me da coneccion un rato y luego se va
<miggguel> network is unreachable :/
<RoAkSoAx> pero es ke tu estás haciendo ping a esa IP
<miggguel> =o
<RoAkSoAx> esa IP de kien es?
<RoAkSoAx> kien tiene esa I
<miggguel> cual?
<miggguel> 200.48.225.130? es una ip cualkiera, un dns de telefonica
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: pues entonces peuden ser los DNS
<RoAkSoAx> meintras no te kedes sin internet en tu gw linux, normal pes
<RoAkSoAx> pero todas las pc's que se conecten por tu lnux
<RoAkSoAx> como gateway
<RoAkSoAx> no dejaran de funcionar
<RoAkSoAx> con esa regla de iptables que te di, que tenes que ponerla siemrep
<miggguel> esta bien lo q tengo en mi /etc/network/interfaces ??
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: si
<miggguel> pero entonces xq cuando reinicio la red mi eth1 aparece con inet addr: 192.168.9.1 Bcast 192.168.9.255 mask 255.255.255.0 y puedo tner salida a internet y luego de unos segundos pierdo salida a internet y tengo 169.254.136.178 bcast 169.254.255.255 mask 255.255.0.0
<miggguel> q explicacion tiene esto, perdon?
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: tu eth1 está conectada a adonde?, y ese nuevo IP aparece en tu eth1 nomas?
<miggguel> mi eth1 sale de la pc (gateway) hacia un switch
<miggguel> y si, solo cambia la ip de eth1
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: pues ke raro
<miggguel> deberia o no deberia cambiar mi eth1?
<RoAkSoAx> no deberia cambiar
<miggguel> y si en vez de esto auto eth1
<miggguel> iface eth1 inet static
<miggguel> address 192.168.9.1
<miggguel> netmask 255.255.255.0
<miggguel> broadcast 192.168.9.255
<miggguel> network 192.168.9.0
<RoAkSoAx> auto eth1
<miggguel> le kito l broadcast y network?
<RoAkSoAx> iface eth1 inet static
<RoAkSoAx> address 192.168.9.1
<RoAkSoAx> netmask 255.255.255.0
<RoAkSoAx> asi dejala a ver
<miggguel> nada man, lo mismo
<miggguel> mira, segui este tutorial http://www.scothiam.com/Ubuntu_Gateway
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: talvez loq ue hace que pase eso es el shorewall
<miggguel> =/
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: debe ser eso
<RoAkSoAx> con la regla de iptable que yo te di, no necesitas de shorewall
<miggguel> mmm
<miggguel> a ver lo voy a bajar
<miggguel> pero y en donde hago el forwarding_
<miggguel> ?
<miggguel> xq eso lo hacia aca: In the file /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf, change the line "IP_FORWARDING=Keep" to "IP_FORWARDING=On".
<miggguel> o tienes algun manual de la forma No Shorewall_
<miggguel> ?
<RoAkSoAx> miggguel: /etc/sysctl.conf
<RoAkSoAx> pon net.ipv4.ip_forwarding = 1
<RoAkSoAx> agrega
<RoAkSoAx> sudo echo net.ipv4.ip_forwarding = 1 >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<RoAkSoAx> y luego sudo sysctl -p
<RoAkSoAx> perdon, asi: sudo echo "net.ipv4.ip_forwarding = 1" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<miggguel> net.ipv4.conf.default.forwardong=1
<miggguel> no sera?
<RoAkSoAx> no
<miggguel> ya esta
<miggguel> cuando reinico la red me sale esto
<RoAkSoAx> ya ahora deberias tener el forwaring habilitado
<RoAkSoAx> y con la regla iptables que te di
<RoAkSoAx> deberias poder accesar a internet de tus clientes bajo 192.168.9.0/24
<miggguel> Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCDELRT: No such process done.
<brillantejcoh> yata
<miggguel> nada :S
<Genelyk> ambreee
<Genelyk> ??
<srinux> : D
<srinux> XD
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<xander21c> Holas
<srinux> hola
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> q paso mi amigo
<TheBonki> aca
<TheBonki> recien llegando de la calle
<TheBonki> :D
<srinux> jajja
<srinux> reintalaste ubuntu
<TheBonki> no
<TheBonki> no quwiero reinstalarlo
<TheBonki> d ahi me va adar gflojera
<TheBonki> y le voya terminar instalando windows
<TheBonki> XD
<TheBonki> asiq mejor l odejo
<TheBonki> y solo bsuco la forma
<TheBonki> de quitar mi windows d C
<srinux> tienes un solo disco duro
<TheBonki> aja
<TheBonki> partido
<TheBonki> en 3
<srinux> yap
<LutapMc> hola!!
<LutapMc> ;)
<TheBonki> hay alguien
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> hay alguien
<srinux> q lo q
<TheBonk1> fg
 * leycuen is away: Estoy ocupado
<TheBonki> hola?
<TheBonki> t
<TheBonki> no hay nadie????
<leycuen> hola
<TheBonki> wow
<TheBonki> porfin alguien
<TheBonki> no puedo oir
<TheBonki> ningun sonido
<TheBonki> mi sonido es integrado
<TheBonki> y uso xubuntu
<TheBonki> :S
<leycuen> q tarjeta de sonido y version usas?
<TheBonki> intel integrado
<leycuen> version del xubuntu?
<TheBonki> 8
<TheBonki> la ultima
<TheBonki> 8.04
<TheBonki> creoq es
<TheBonki> recien acabo d formatear y reinstalar mi linux
<TheBonki> y ahora estoy instalando los programas que em faltan
<TheBonki> pero ahora no tengo sonido
<leycuen> y anteriormente cuando lo instalastes si t reconocio el sonido?
<TheBonki> si
<TheBonki> solito reconocio
<TheBonki> a lo mejor
<TheBonki> hay algo q deba hacer
<TheBonki> por q la ultima vez
<TheBonki> un amigo
<TheBonki> me dijo q le añada una linea
<TheBonki> a un archivo
<TheBonki> no recuerdo cual
<TheBonki> que le faltaba una linea
<TheBonki> se l oagregue y de ahi no tuve mas problemas con el audio
<leycuen> a ver ojala t pueda servir con esto: http://musix.org.ar/FAQs-es.html
 * leycuen is away: Estoy ocupado
<ratasxy> oa
<ratasxy> hola
<xander21c> quiero un iphone 3G
<nxvl> heh
 * nxvl le lavo el cerebro a xander21c en el taxi
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> me parece super util ya q podria conectarme wifi y moderar la lista
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> nxvl: estoy instlando server, te voy a fastidiar a cada rato
<nxvl> heh
 * nxvl sale a almorzar en un rato por suerte!
<nxvl> :D
<xander21c> con q tipo de server me recomiendas q empiece??
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> el mas comun es mail
<srinux> buenassss
<akagogo> hola gente, ummm pasaba para agradecer su expo de asher, muy chvr
* nxvl changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar"
<ratasxy> hola
<adso> ;) hola ubunteros
<ratasxy> hola adso
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-07
<xander21c2> Holas
<new-435> hola
<new-435> hola
<new-435> no hay nadie
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-09
<new-435> hola
<new-435> nxvl
<new-435> hola alguien me da una mano
<new-435> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<new-435> esta sal est disierta
<new-435> hola hay alguien
<new-435> hola ubuntulog
<new-435> estas ahi ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-11
<CcondeLewi> http://www.youtube.com/CcondeLewi
<CcondeLewi> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-12
<danielfcc> saludos
<danielfcc> alguien me puede ayudar con dependencias rotas..?
<saimazoon> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<reelias2007> Hola, estoy tratando de quemar un iso de ubuntu 11.04 que baje desde la página oficial 3 veces sin embargo no lo consigo  ni en un cd ni en un pendrive, sale error durante la grabación, he intentado también con el Ubuntu 11.10 Ocelot ,igual; por el momento utilizo windows Xp sp3, y con quemadores como el Nero 10 y el ashampoo 10, y nada solo sucede con estos isos, con otros archivos normal.
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-15
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-16
<saimazoon> hola, hamigos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-10
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tenia que hablar conmigo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy si!... por hay leimos el email q ud envio al LC
<SergioMeneses> y discutimos un poco
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> y hubo resultado?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad no sabemos para q sirven esos dos teams en LP
<SergioMeneses> de hecho estoy asignado a hacer un estudio de que podemos hacer hay
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, como conversamos la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero creo que uds deberian reaprovarse porque esto podría tomar tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> con esos dos grupos en LP, lo unico que se consigue es que los grupos de locos hispanos sean moderados
<JoseeAntonioR> si, estamos viendo lo de la reaprobacion
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pero necesitamos saber de donde salieron, el porque? y si alguna vez han servido
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando tienen su reunion?
<JoseeAntonioR> el jueves?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el martes 27
<SergioMeneses> digo el martes 17
<SergioMeneses> de mañan en 8 dias
<JoseeAntonioR> haremos una reunion el domingo para hacer un reporte de como vamos, y segun esto, podemos postular para esa reunion?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> no se preocupen
<SergioMeneses> sino que queria hacerte saber lo de launchpad
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perfecto, a que hora tienen su reunion?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: nos postulamos a reaprobacion por consejo de SergioMeneses el proximo martes
<JoseeAntonioR> no mañana, si no el proximo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a las 20UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<SergioMeneses> saludos nxvl \o
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, a esa hora estoy en el colegio, no creo poder estar D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como podemos hacer ahora?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues toca que alguien mas presente la solicitud
<SergioMeneses> ya sea dante o nxvl o roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en todo caso, lo podemos hacer mediante bug?
<JoseeAntonioR> dante esta estudiando, roaksoax con Canonical o estudiando, y nxvl trabajando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... siempre es presencial
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, a ver, veamos como podemos hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi entra Dante para ver como hacemos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<viperhoot> cuentame que pasó ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tenemos problemas con el reapproval, necesitamos que alguien este el proximo martes (no mañana) a las 3pm hora local en la reunion del lococouncil
<JoseeAntonioR> no se si tu puedas
<viperhoot> crisis
<viperhoot> salgo de clases justo a las 3pm
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mismo pienso yo
<JoseeAntonioR> yo salgo del colegio 5:30pm
<viperhoot> tendría que volar a casa
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy peor aun
<viperhoot> déjame conversar con mi profe mañana y te aviso ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ni bien sepamos quien va a estar en la reunion, te avisamos
<viperhoot> lo veo medio complicado porque estoy terminando ciclo, pero voy a hacer lo posible
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te parece si este finde renovamos por completo la wiki del reapproval ?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo vere si hay alguien que me pueda pasar wifi, o si mi profe me saca de clases para ver esto
<viperhoot> a lo largo de la semana voy a intentar pedir a xander las últimas fotos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo he estado actualizando datos, me parece perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot no necesariamente tienen que estar a las en punto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: la reunion es de 3 a 4 pm y yo salgo 5:30pm del colegio :S
<SergioMeneses> yo les diria q a las 20:30utc
<SergioMeneses> para empezar
<viperhoot> 3:30 aprox entonces
<SergioMeneses> yo digo que los pongan de ultimos en la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> fácil si la hag
<viperhoot> hago
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces puede que yo tambien
<SergioMeneses> vale
<viperhoot> déjenme confirmar mañana porfas ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> si es asi, yo podria, pero solo de 20:45 a 21:05
<SergioMeneses> hay dos reaprovaciones antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no muy tarde
<SergioMeneses> de hecho viperhoot si puede estar a las 20:15 seria lo ideal
<SergioMeneses> las reaprovaciones duran unos dies minutos
<SergioMeneses> diez
<SergioMeneses> dependiendo de los problemas que veamos en la wiki o las preguntas q se formulen
<viperhoot> voy a volar a casa entonces ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso eso
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: quiero este finde para dejar la wiki a punto, practicamente ya está, un par de puntos por completar nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> yo puedo a partir de 20:40, a esa hora tengo wiki disponible
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, me dices cuando y le hecho un vistazo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: no hay problema ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> s/wiki/wifi
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, haz un evento en gcalendar y me invitas o me dices cuando nos vemos
<JoseeAntonioR> justo te iba a decir, para que luego le des un vistazo a la wik
<JoseeAntonioR> wiki*
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses JoseeAntonioR domingo a las 5pm les parece?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: antes de la reunion
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: recuerda que tenemos reuna este domingo por la noche
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, quedamos domingo 5pm
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquier inconveniente que se me presente te aviso
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso, tengo que terminar de revisar al greetbot, pero JoseBot funciona bien de meetingology
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por mi esta bien
<SergioMeneses> si tengo algun problema les aviso pero veo todo bien
<viperhoot> perfecto, creo un hangout
<viperhoot> amigos, tengo que salir
<viperhoot> clases en 30min
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: quedamos así entonces
<viperhoot> empiezo con la revisión del wiki el sábado
<viperhoot> y el domingo estoy por aquí toda la tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: siempre fijate en mi away status, que si estoy away es el znc que se quedo
<viperhoot> listo !
<SergioMeneses> me cai
<SergioMeneses> ash
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nos dimos cuenta :
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> ash
<SergioMeneses> me perdi algo JoseeAntonioR ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nada :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo la salida de viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: un momento, problemas urgentes con freenode.
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sabes si hay algun comando para llamar al freenode staff urgentemente?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> q paso?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, JoseeAntonioR necesita una ayuda aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: freenode staff, no ubuntu ops D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero el puede saber...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tenemos unos super-trolls
<JoseeAntonioR> en #freenode
<SergioMeneses> o0
<m4v> SergioMeneses: JoseeAntonioR ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay esta m4v
<SergioMeneses> m4v, es que tienen problemas en el canal #freenode
<SergioMeneses> y quiere saber como contactar al staff
<SergioMeneses> o si hay un comando para llamarlos o algo asi
<m4v> no entendí bien, pero si es algo en #freenode es problema del staff.
<m4v> mmh
<m4v> no.
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema, ya consegui hablar con alguien
<m4v> si ningún staff está viendo lo que pasa en #freenode es razonable pensar que no hay ninguno :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, bburhans es magico, aparece si le mandas un memo (le llega al telefono)
<m4v> está el comando «/quote stats p» para ver si hay algún staff "de turno" pero siempre que lo uso me dice «0 staff members»
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me pasa igual
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: cuando fué igual? no veo nada en el backlog
<JoseeAntonioR> lo de stats? hace un momento, siempre lo hago en el server tab
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: no, el problema en #freenode. No veo nada serio en el backlog.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: DDOSing, threatening, etc
<m4v> pero en donde?
<m4v> ah
<m4v> el nick me suena.
<m4v> estuvo en #ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: estuvo en #u-offtopic
<JoseeAntonioR> y reclamo en -ops, si no me equivoco
<m4v> no le presté mucha antención, como estoy estudiando y igual no es mi problema mientras no se meta en u-es no me preocupé mucho :P
<m4v> igual, a no ser que me haya perdido algunos caneles es normal que ocurra eso. Si las amenazas fueron por pm entonces el staff no se suele involucrar.
<JoseeAntonioR> si, pero hay varias cosas mas involucradas.
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-11
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Test.
<JoseBot> Meeting started Wed Jul 11 01:31:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar | Test. Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Wed Jul 11 01:31:24 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-07-11-01.31.moin.txt
<M1L0> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-12
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: estas libre el miercoles 22 de agosto?
<nxvl> probablemente, para que?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: nos han mandado una invitacion para el infosoft en la pucp, y queria ver si ese dia corremos stand
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi la cosa seria la gente
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pero durante el dia imposible
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: a partir de las 6 y esto es
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha
<JoseeAntonioR> ya fue, vere si consigo voluntarios
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-13
<m0ugly> buenos días
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, m0ugly!
<m0ugly> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> m0ugly: De dónde eres?
<m0ugly> de madrid
<m0ugly> pero vivo en lima
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, interesante
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-14
<m0ugly> y tú?
<JoseeAntonioR> m0ugly: de Lima
<m0ugly> qué distrito?
<JoseeAntonioR> La Molina
<m0ugly> leo en wikipedia que es un distrito de clase alta
<m0ugly> es así?
<JoseeAntonioR> no lo sé
<m0ugly> antes de ayer estuve en SMP
<m0ugly> fui en combi desde avenida universitaria
<m0ugly> no me gustó nada
<m0ugly> y el distrito rimac es peor todavía
<m0ugly> está todo como en ruinas
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> buenas!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: está complicado estar presente el martes
<viperhoot> no la hago creo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo ya consegui que mi profesora me saque de clase
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: crees poder hacerte cargo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, no hay problema
<viperhoot> o la pasamos para la siguiente, que ya ando de vacaciones
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: michael nada de enviarme las fotos :/
<JoseeAntonioR> lo llamare
<viperhoot> ya actualicé en algo la wiki
<viperhoot> por lo menos con los últimos datos
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm eso no lo veriamos mañana?
<viperhoot> lo dejo así por hoy
<viperhoot> a ver qué nos dice sergio que hay por arreglar
<viperhoot> hora de salir
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-15
<Kitaquwi> hola
<Kitaquwi> cual es el tema de hoy
<Kitaquwi> aqui desde ica - peru
<Morell> Hola probando conexión desde nokia 6120
<Lurenor> Morell, copiado fuerte y claro...
<Morell> ok al parecer funciona más o menos
<Morell> Nos vemos más  :)
<Morell> Tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: Hola!
<Lurenor> Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: de dónde eres?
<Lurenor> de Cañete
<JoseeAntonioR> oh! interesante :)
<Lurenor> conoces?
<Lurenor> va a haber reunión más tarde?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: si, y si
<JoseeAntonioR> a las 8pm
<Lurenor> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: oh, pense que eras nuevo, no reconocia tu nick :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: te recomendaria que hagas /msg nickserv group para agrupar tus nicks
<Lurenor> no ya soy recontra antiguo...:)
<Lurenor> este nick no lo tengo registrado...
<JoseeAntonioR> si, te reconoci cuando te hice whois
<Lurenor> JoseeAntonioR, y para qué se agrupan los nick? , disculpa mi ignorancia...
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si le das /msg nickserv group se añade a tu cuenta
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: para tener varios nicks, en freenode se puede tener solo una cuenta por persona
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, que compartes el cloak de la cuenta
<Lurenor> ah ya ok... a ver...
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: tienes que hacerlo cuando estes identificado en tu otra cuenta
<Lurenor> ups... sí yap ok... :)
<Lurenor> estaba probando para acceder desde mi viejo nokia n60
<JoseeAntonioR> y todo bien?
<Lurenor> sí si ha funcionado...
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
<Lurenor> le instalé un programita para el symbian para acceder al irc
<Lurenor> estaba con ganas de irma a dar una vueltita un rato por el motor show..
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, que genial
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el del BCP, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aqu
<viperhoot> aquí mismo
<Lurenor> no es de la asociación...
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: liandome con mis examenes de esta semana, pero bien ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Lurenor: oh, oh, aqui lo encontre
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estamos iguales
<viperhoot> si :/ como doscientas diapositivas a aprender para mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<JoseeAntonioR> yo empiezo examenes el miercoles
<viperhoot> lo bueno es que termino eta semana nada más
<viperhoot> luego de eso por fin paz
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: por si acaso, ya tengo toda la informacion del evento
<viperhoot> me la puedes mandar por correo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> pedire el conference pack ni bien tengamos una respuesta de parte del lococouncil en si estamos aprobados o no
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, dame un segundo para redactarla
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: buena ide
<viperhoot> idea
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: les he pedido una carta de invitacion formal para tenerla como respaldo en caso se necesite
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos buen tiempo todavia
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: claro, lástima que ya no viajo a lima para esta vez :(
<viperhoot> pero si desde aquí puedo hacer algo, bacán
<viperhoot> por lo pronto anunciar el evento con anticipación
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> y reclutar voluntarios
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, let's check
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que actualizo ese cuadro de estadísticas con lo último
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver...
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: ping, ya te uniste al grupo de Launchapd?
<JoseeAntonioR> Launchpad*
<viperhoot> y agregaré el último evento ahora mismo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> ah no, ya lo hiciste tú :P
<JoseeAntonioR> cual?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, en el loco portal?
<viperhoot> El de la pucp
<Morell> sí estoy en Launchpad pero no me he unido al grupo...
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: por que no te unes? te apruebo la solicitud ahora mismo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya tengo tambien hecho el mail a shipit para que nos procesen el conference pack
<JoseeAntonioR> solo necesito saber si pido el A o B
<Morell> ok un tk
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: te esperamos :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me pones de admin en fb para sacar los stats en ingles?
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> creo que ya lo eres, déjame ver
<viperhoot> oh, primero tienes que ser mi amigo jajaja
<viperhoot> cual es tu usuario ?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: joseeantonior
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR,  ya está la solicitud...
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: listo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, ok gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no puees, que maleado
<JoseeAntonioR> pones la foto grupal del UDS donde salgo mal
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja es la única a tamaño decente que encontré
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, todas estan en tamaño original en la pagina de Sean Sosik-Harmor
<viperhoot> :P
<viperhoot> * evento en loco.ubuntu actualizado
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no le pongas hasta las 12, porque de ahi corremos stand
<JoseeAntonioR> el evento cierra a las 10
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> 10pm entonces?
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> NO! mi karma ha bajado demasiado :(
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja ni me lo digas
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, la interfaz de lp answers ha cambiado un poquito
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> la veo igual
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando entras a la pregunta
<viperhoot> ah, si creo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya fugo
<viperhoot> nos vemos más noche para la reuna
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos a las 8
<viperhoot> igual creo que sólo hablaremos de el evento
<viperhoot> y del plan de volvernos team oficial
<viperhoot> y de una que otra cosa que estemos haciendo :P
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos ;)
<Anhielo> hola tios
<Anhielo> necesito ayuda se me malogro el windows quiero instalar en esa particion el 8 sin malograr ubuntu
<Morell> Anhielo, sin malograr el grub no creo, instala en la partición y luego googlea como reinstalar el GRUB
<Anhielo> ok a la de dios
<JoseeAntonioR> Anhielo: Puedes reinstalarlo, y el GRUB se reinstala desde el LiveCD
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-08
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: paso algo con juju?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: no pq?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: vi que escribiste 'y' en juju
<roaksoax> error
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-09
<CharlesPs> hola a todos
<CharlesPs> tengo un problema con internet movil movistar en mi lap
<CharlesPs> quien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-11
<Irvmg> Que poca gente por aquí :)
<Irvmg> Hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-13
<M1L0> buenas
<jose> @op
<JoseBot> jose: Error: You don\'t have the #ubuntu-pe,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The \'whoami\' command can tell you if you\'re identified.
<jose> @op
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-14
<jose> @op
<jose> roaksoax: deberian poner la imagen de la combi en whereschuck.org
#ubuntu-pe 2014-07-09
<jhon> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-07-10
<viperhoot> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/ReapprovalApplication2014
<jose> reverification
<jose> y michael ya no es member :(
<viperhoot> la gráfica de facebook está para cotejarla mejor :P
<viperhoot> creo que nos ponemos de nuevo activos en fb antes de volver a poner la gráfica
<jose> hehe
<jose> nah, simplemente no la pongas
<viperhoot> cual es el título del wiki entonces? ReVerificationApplication2014 ?
<jose> para verificacion esta bien, creo
<jose> sep
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> michael ya no es member ?
<jose> nope
<viperhoot> manya, no sabia
<jose> se le vencio y no se preocupo por renovarlo
<viperhoot> quien nos va a hacer eventos !
<viperhoot> jajaja
<jose> igual hace y no avisa
<viperhoot> entonces, lo saco ?
<viperhoot> o le pongo algo como former member ?
<jose> aja
<jose> mejor
<viperhoot> ahí hay que agregar la charla que diste de ubuntu touch
<viperhoot> tienes un link a esas fotos ?
<viperhoot> de hecho, de todos estos eventos: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pe/events/history/
<jose> las tiene Michael
<jose> en fb
<jose> en el GNOME Fest hice un demo de juju y michael ayudo a instalar
<jose> cuestion de preguntarle a el
<jose> quiero hacer un charm school pero no se donde
<viperhoot> y lo de ica
<jose> oh cierto
#ubuntu-pe 2015-07-09
<PhENeTiCISt> HOLA
